# [OPFR Spoilers] Shanks feats



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

They say shanks is very cool in the movie, he has badass lines and fights fodders + monster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> They say shanks is very cool in the movie, he has badass lines and fights fodders + monster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> More from 5ch:
> 
> Shanks knocks out Momonga with his CoC. Kizaru is sweating to see Shanks. Both Kizaru and Fuji decide to retreat after seeing Shanks Haki (partly because their fight will cause damage to civilians.)
> 
> @Seraphoenix



This isn't at all surprising. Given the Marines attitude towards the Yonko Alliance and how GB is being kept at bay by a Yonk's underlings while he's eating meat and chilling.

Yonks > Admirals

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jul 23, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And here I was expecting an actually relevant Shanks movie, with deep lore and character development linking the movie with the manga by teasing Shanks' current agenda and maybe his connection to the 4th Red Poneglyph or Elbaf. It would have been a nice symbiosis, the recent chapter featured Shanks joining the fray after all.

Instead we get another wet T-shirt contest.

I mean, what's the agenda here? That Shanks can knock-out high-tier Vice Admirals with COC and make top-tiers retreat on sight? This is against what Marine Ford showed when Kizaru and Aokiji ignored Shanks/Beckman and still chased after Law's submarine.



Can't wait for Yonkoset to abuse the shit out of this movie in the battledome. Thanks *L*oda.

By the way, I would find it equally as bad if Akainu or Dragon knocked out a high-tier with CoC and made Shanks and Mihawk retreat


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> And here I was expecting an actually relevant Shanks movie, with deep lore and character development linking the movie with the manga by teasing Shanks' current agenda and maybe his connection to the 4th Red Poneglyph or Elbaf. It would have been a nice symbiosis, the recent chapter featured Shanks joining the fray after all.
> 
> Instead we get another wet T-shirt contest.
> 
> ...


They retreated because their fight would cause civilian casualties. 

Why can't a yonko lvl character who only has haki and no DF knock out a VA with CoC? It's reasonable imo since he has the strongest haki currently.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kishido (Jul 23, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> I dont get it? How does it mean that Sanji's Bounty>Zoro'o?



It doesn't same the other way around LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2022)

YellowCosmos said:


> I want to see how this script reconciles Fujitora's involvement in this arc with marines shooting innocent people, when innocent people under Doffy's control in Dressrosa were not shot but simply suppressed.



Fuji is a hack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> They retreated because their fight would cause civilian casualties.
> 
> Why can't a yonko lvl character who only has haki and no DF knock out a VA with CoC? It's reasonable imo since he has the strongest haki currently.


It's an outlier feat. No one has been able to knock out Vice Admiral level people so far. Momonga is even a prominent VA with lots of panel time and decent hype as the Head of G1. Not some scrub like Maynard.

I mean, who cares it's a non-canon movie set in cloud cuckoo land.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> It's an outlier feat. No one has been able to knock out Vice Admiral level people so far. Momonga is even a prominent VA with lots of panel time and decent hype as the Head of G1. Not some scrub like Maynard.
> 
> I mean, who cares it's a non-canon movie set in cloud cuckoo land.


One could literally say shanks' haki is *almost* equal to roger and loses to him only because he has one arm  and slightly weaker haki.

If kaido fails to knock out a VA onscreen but shanks manage to do it then why is it surprising? We know shanks doesn't have a DF so his haki has to be slightly above kaido's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Kizaru stopped and only attacked when Beckman left the area. This is peak crybaby cope. The vivre card even confirms that Kizaru stopped and knew the threat of Beckman. That's why some amount of time lapses from when the threat is made and when Ben is close to the plaza for the threat. 


Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> It's an outlier feat. No one has been able to knock out Vice Admiral level people so far. Momonga is even a prominent VA with lots of panel time and decent hype as the Head of G1. Not some scrub like Maynard.
> 
> I mean, who cares it's a non-canon movie set in cloud cuckoo land.


There is no outlier. Shanks is just that strong. Kizaru sweating is also not unusual as Akainu was also sweating like a hog.

Btw:


You and Gokou can whine as much as you want, Oda has never supervised a movie more than this one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Nope. Kizaru stopped and only attacked when Beckman left the area. This is peak crybaby cope. The vivre card even confirms that Kizaru stopped and knew the threat of Beckman. That's why some amount of time lapses from when the threat is made and when Ben is close to the plaza for the threat.
> 
> There is no outlier. Shanks is just that strong. Kizaru sweating is also not unusual as Akainu was also sweating like a hog.
> 
> ...


Yes but they retreated only because their fight would cause civilian casualties and it's not worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

RHP's can take down 2 admiral and there were civilians present, so why fight RHP when their chances of winning are high and thousands of civilians would die?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jul 23, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Nope. Kizaru stopped and only attacked when Beckman left the area. This is peak crybaby cope. The vivre card even confirms that Kizaru stopped and knew the threat of Beckman. That's why some amount of time lapses from when the threat is made and when Ben is close to the plaza for the threat.
> 
> There is no outlier. Shanks is just that strong. Kizaru sweating is also not unusual as Akainu was also sweating like a hog.
> 
> ...


You know what? Neither of us have watched the movie yet it's just hearsay. I'll get back to it when the scenes are leaked to YouTube.

Kizaru sweating is uninteresting, Luffy's COC made people sweat at Marine Ford. Sweat = surprise.

If Fuji really retreats because "their fight would cause too much civilain casualties" then it's not as bad as "OMG TEH Shanks let's head back to MF".

lol why should I cry over this? It's a non-canon Inception type movie playing with different realities. Luffy beat Roger rivals without Gear 4th, if we take movies serious now all of a sudden then it's best to never discuss tiers again.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Yes but they retreated only because their fight would cause civilian casualties and it's not worth it.


Did you miss the part where that is only a partial explanation? They didn't want the smoke period. That's why Lizaru was sweating. They used a 'plausible' explanation to turn tail and run.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Did you miss the part where that is only a partial explanation? They didn't want the smoke period. That's why Lizaru was sweating.


agreed since i too believe RHP can solo these 2 admirals.


Seraphoenix said:


> They used a 'plausible' explanation to turn tail and run.


nah, admirals holding back sometimes and avoiding fights due civilian casualties is a thing.


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jul 23, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Did you miss the part where that is only a partial explanation? They didn't want the smoke period. That's why Lizaru was sweating. They used a 'plausible' explanation to turn tail and run.


What's your general take on Mihawk, Shanks' supposed equal? He had dogshit portrayal at Marine Ford. First Oda has Mihawk "chase" Luffy for a bit while Luffy casually avoids all of his attempts, meanwhile Aokiji and Kizaru easily strike him down. Then Mihawk gets stalled by Vista alone while Oda has the whole gang stall Akainu. Not a good portrayal.

And please don't give me any of that "he wasn't trying" cope. He clearly said he wouldn't hold back and test Luffy's luck with his black sword.



My agenda has never been Fujitora or Kizaru > Shanks. My agenda is that Akainu is as strong as the Yonkou while Admirals are still in the same ballpark and much stronger than any YC with the exceptions of Rayleigh and maybe Beckman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2022)

Non canon

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Great Potato (Jul 23, 2022)

Shanks knocking out Momonga with CoC just makes the VA look like garbage more than it makes Shanks look cool.

CoC is well established to be a fodder killer. The likes of pre-skip Heat, Wire, and Bepo were able to withstand Rayleigh's CoC and praised by the Dark King for doing so, but suddenly VA Momonga is part of the collateral.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Shanks knocking out Momonga with CoC just makes the VA look like garbage more than it makes Shanks look cool.
> 
> CoC is well established to be a fodder killer. The likes of pre-skip Heat, Wire, and Bepo were able to withstand Rayleigh's CoC and praised by the Dark King for doing so, but suddenly VA Momonga is part of the collateral.


old rayleigh's CoC isn't even close to shanks' CoC because he is old now and shanks is a high top tier with one arm only so that does imply shanks' CoC is even higher than prime ray's.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jul 23, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Shanks knocking out Momonga with CoC just makes the VA look like garbage more than it makes Shanks look cool.
> 
> CoC is well established to be a fodder killer. The likes of pre-skip Heat, Wire, and Bepo were able to withstand Rayleigh's CoC and praised by the Dark King for doing so, but suddenly VA Momonga is part of the collateral.



_Not that i disagree with the overall message of your post but as far as Rayleigh is concerned you could argue that his conviction/ambition isn't what it used to be after he has completed his journey/ achieved his goals and retired, spending the rest of his days coating ships, drinking and gambling   _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bil02 (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Non-canon, Admiral Kizaru willingly wanted to solo two yonkos, both of who are superior to shanks. But if anything it's implied shanks is a CD, so that's the only reason why Sengoku ended MF.



When did kizaru say he was willing to solo 2 emperors?
Does "Shall I head out sakazuki?" translate into soloing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Nope. Kizaru stopped and only attacked when Beckman left the area. This is peak crybaby cope. The vivre card even confirms that Kizaru stopped and knew the threat of Beckman. That's why some amount of time lapses from when the threat is made and when Ben is close to the plaza for the threat.
> 
> There is no outlier. Shanks is just that strong. Kizaru sweating is also not unusual as Akainu was also sweating like a hog.
> 
> ...


W LMAO we smoking on admiral pack

Also, I tried telling people VAs are GARBAGE but marine fans love to hype up trash.

PK >= FA = Yonko > Admirals >= Beckman/Shiryu/Old Rayleigh >> Katakuri/Marco/King


----------



## Garcher (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> When did kizaru said he was willing to solo 2 emperors?
> Does "Shall I head out sakazuki?" translate into soloing?


Kizaru doesn't want to fight Shanks -> "omfg Kizaru is so scared, Yonkos >>> Admirals!!!11"
Kizaru wants to fight BM and Kaido -> "let's not overinterpret things"

yonko set is reading agenda piece as usual

Reactions: Agree 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 23, 2022)

Why is there a filler trash thread in the battledome?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Why is there a filler trash thread in the battledome?


Cope

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Cope



"he doesn't have enough time to take full control" /thread.

Not like this makes the movie canon anyway like the dozen others before it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> "he doesn't have enough time to take full control" /thread.
> 
> Not like this makes the movie canon anyway like the dozen others before it


That means do EVERYTHING. He specifically checks for things that doesn't belong so if it's in there then it's approved by Oda himself. Stop coping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Shanks knocking out Momonga with CoC just makes the VA look like garbage more than it makes Shanks look cool.
> 
> CoC is well established to be a fodder killer. The likes of pre-skip Heat, Wire, and Bepo were able to withstand Rayleigh's CoC and praised by the Dark King for doing so, but suddenly VA Momonga is part of the collateral.


Shanks is just that strong. Imagine comparing him to Rayleigh lmao.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

Shanks is an entire pussy dude needs civilians around him just for him to get confidence and do something knowing the Admiras cannot harm the civilians

that's like kaidous hostage crisis 2.0 

Shanks would never fight if he knew that he would actually have to fight, he'll inspect the entire area/scenario and study if he can avoid a fight with the Admirals 

Admirals still W

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyways why are we all acting like this is news tbh?

1) We all knew RHP could defeat 2 Admirals. Even MF told us this.
2)We all knew VAs we're FODDER. Boa showed us this.
3)We all knew Shank's Haki was OP. Databooks told us this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Shanks is an entire pussy dude needs civilians around him just for him to get confidence and do something knowing the Admiras cannot harm the civilians
> 
> that's like kaidous hostage crisis 2.0
> 
> ...


Lol you're STILL on copium? Forget Kaido lmao Shanks got MF Admirals sweating  first Akainu is paralyzed in fear now Kizaru

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## bil02 (Jul 23, 2022)

Garcher said:


> Kizaru doesn't want to fight Shanks -> "omfg Kizaru is so scared, Yonkos >>> Admirals!!!11"
> Kizaru wants to fight BM and Kaido -> "let's not overinterpret things"
> 
> yonko set is reading agenda piece as usual


The discussion was about stopping the emperors from making contact.
Marines interpreted this as "come stop us if you can" but if you want to believe Kizaru was willing to solo them,then sure go ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Lol you're STILL on copium? Forget Kaido lmao Shanks got MF Admirals sweating  first Akainu is paralyzed in fear now Kizaru


and you are still on this thread putting your asshole as a barricade so the yonko wank system does not get damaged  

paralyzed in fear, that sounds like shanks left arm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

if shanks had a left arm too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm even more convinced that Shanks knocked Coby out and intimidated Akauinu into losing his will to fight at MF. He didn't move from that spot after Shanks blocked his punch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

Shanks and Kaidou only get lit in the face of an admiral if they're civilians around because he knows the Admirals won't be able to unleash their wrath 

throw out civilians and shanks would rather speak with the Admirals and then run away like a bitch boy

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 23, 2022)

Noncanon movie is noncanon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> That means do EVERYTHING. He specifically checks for things that doesn't belong so if it's in there then it's approved by Oda himself. Stop coping.



Keep pretending movies are canon, just to make your fave more impressive than he is in reality

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jul 23, 2022)

Not like it matters we already knew Shanks is above Adrimals.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Shanks and Kaidou only get lit in the face of an admiral if they're civilians around because he knows the Admirals won't be able to unleash their wrath
> 
> throw out civilians and shanks would rather speak with the Admirals and then run away like a bitch boy



He sure knows how to exploit fodders, probably learned it from hearing how well Kaido's hostage game has become

Reactions: Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> He sure knows how to exploit fodders, probably learned it from hearing how well Kaido's hostage game has become


Shanks hadn't stopped Kaidou from coming to marine ford, Kaido was mentoring shanks on how to avoid fights with the OG Admirals by using innocent fodders to their aid

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> The discussion was about stopping the emperors from making contact.
> Marines interpreted this as "come stop us if you can" but if you want to believe Kizaru was willing to solo them,then sure go ahead.



Your cope is outstanding.

Akainu blatantly implied that Kizaru himself was going to wano when he talked about the unknown forces in there.


He was gonna stand between two of them, and it was casual too.

Read One piece will ya.

Kizaru is the same guy who attacked Whitebeard first amongst all the Admirals.

Blatantly beat the shit out of Luffy right before his eyes.

Disrespected him by giving him a free shot and then putting a laser through him after that.

Even was gonna kill Luffy right after Shanks declaration if not for plot armour saving Luffy and the others.


Cope.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Shanks hadn't stopped Kaidou from coming to marine ford, Kaido was mentoring shanks on how to avoid fights with the OG Admirals by using innocent fodders to their aid



He gave him a crash course of hostage exploitation

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> He gave him a crash course of hostage exploitation


Shanks pretended to play Oden and let Kaidou cheap shot him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 23, 2022)

the Admirals need some towels man. he intimidates everyone in MF and orders them around. What a Boss.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> the Admirals need some towels man. he intimidates everyone in MF and orders them around. What a Boss.


True, Sengoku's rank as the Fleet Admiral really proved to us that he can command his troops to stop just by telling them too 

Shanks on the other hand had to cry about it Lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Not like it matters we always wanted to believe shanks is above the Admirals but we can only keep believing.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> True, Sengoku's rank as the Fleet Admiral really proved to us that he can command his troops to stop just by telling them too
> 
> Shanks on the other hand had to cry about it Lmfao


Whatever helps you sleep at night.

Kizaru and Akainu after the Shanks confrontation:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.
> 
> Kizaru and Akainu after the Shanks confrontation:


Dat gif helps me sleeps at night, it reminds me of how Shanks felt when Kizaru targeted his poor luffy and only thing he could've done is watch 

Marines have towels all over their base, after training sessions they use it 

A fodder marine would be kind enough to pass shanks a filthy drenched in sweat rag

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Jul 23, 2022)

Like I told before. 
This isn't cope, we know it isn't Canon. 
Oda also supervised strong world and Luffy defeated Shiki. 

"ahh but Shanks made Akainu sweat" yeah and after that he disrespected him. 

Shanks is strong, no one doubts that. 
But he shouldn't knock VA's.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jul 23, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Like I told before.
> This isn't cope, we know it isn't Canon.
> Oda also supervised strong world and Luffy defeated Shiki.
> 
> ...


How did Akainu disrespect him? Soon as Shanks showed up guy couldn't move like he was paralysed or something.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bil02 (Jul 23, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Your cope is outstanding.
> 
> Akainu blatantly implied that Kizaru himself was going to wano when he talked about the unknown forces in there.
> 
> ...


Like I said if you believe that,then go ahead,doesn't make you right though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Jul 23, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> How did Akainu disrespect him? Soon as Shanks showed up guy couldn't move like he was paralysed or something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2022)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> And please don't give me any of that "he wasn't trying" cope. He clearly said he wouldn't hold back and test Luffy's luck with his black sword.


He provably wasn't. This should be obvious from the Daz Bones interaction.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jul 23, 2022)

Garcher said:


> Kizaru doesn't want to fight Shanks -> "omfg Kizaru is so scared, Yonkos >>> Admirals!!!11"
> Kizaru wants to fight BM and Kaido -> "let's not overinterpret things"
> 
> yonko set is reading agenda piece as usual


so logical thing to assume is ,  Shanks > > Kizaru > Kaido + BM + Others

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stealthblack (Jul 23, 2022)

I want to buy into the shanks hype but I know oda will do him dirty with blackbeard, I can bet everything. Same way he did kaidou dirty, world's strongest, a punch from luffy is not enough... until it is!

And kaidou had the advantage of being arc villain and fight the MC, but shanks is not gonna fall by luffy's  hand and  be arc villain so his BB fight will be cut short and mostly offpanel


----------



## Garcher (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> The discussion was about stopping the emperors from making contact.
> Marines interpreted this as "come stop us if you can" but if you want to believe Kizaru was willing to solo them,then sure go ahead.


At the bare minimum Kizaru would have intercepted Big Mom + Crew and put up enough of a fight to make them retreat which seems hardly possible if he wasn't Yonko level himself.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Shanks and Kaidou only get lit in the face of an admiral if they're civilians around because he knows the Admirals won't be able to unleash their wrath
> 
> throw out civilians and shanks would rather speak with the Admirals and then run away like a bitch boy


Well except... Akainu would probably be like, what civilians? A small price to pay.


TheWiggian said:


> He sure knows how to exploit fodders, probably learned it from hearing how well Kaido's hostage game has become


If he had learned the art of hostage taking from Kaido it wouldn't be just some randoms. At least peeps from the admirals home village or something 

Also secured within a hidden location. 

Plus,he only accepts naked dancing as ransom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2022)

Garcher said:


> At the bar minimum Kizaru would have intercepted Big Mom + Crew and put up enough of a fight to make them retreat which seems hardly possible if he wasn't Yonko level himself.





bil02 said:


> The discussion was about stopping the emperors from making contact.
> Marines interpreted this as "come stop us if you can" but if you want to believe Kizaru was willing to solo them,then sure go ahead.



Counterpoint, he would have gotten his ass handed to him for his arrogance or had a plan to destroy the ship.

All these dubious spoilers do is serve to needlessly wank Shanks. Which should be obvious to any of you since he's a prominent character in the movie, and the other spoiler we have is him doing inane shit like K.O'ing a Vice-Admiral with CoC. Even G5's CoC can't knock out some of Kaido's men. It ain't that serious.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Like I told before.
> This isn't cope, we know it isn't Canon.
> Oda also supervised strong world and Luffy defeated Shiki.
> 
> ...


You realize Shiki could've just fallen off massively right? Do you realize how long he was imprisoned in Impel Down? They don't exactly treat you like royalty in their. It's worse than Udon's prison system where they starve you. Look at how weak Hyogoro became due to extended imprisonment...Shiki even lost his legs & went like 2 decades without combat at age 70+ lol. There's no outlier here.

Shanks bodies admirals that's what Oda intended to be portrayed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Empathy (Jul 23, 2022)

The anime is canon people storming over the horizon like in Braveheart.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> and you are still on this thread putting your asshole as a barricade so the yonko wank system does not get damaged
> 
> paralyzed in fear, that sounds like shanks left arm


Lol "Kill all pirates don't let them escape"

Shanks shows up:
Akainu: damn...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Garcher (Jul 23, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Counterpoint, he would have gotten his ass handed to him for his arrogance


That's no counterpoint, that's conjecture lol


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2022)

Garcher said:


> That's no counterpoint, that's conjecture lol


No less conjecture than what you put out, m8. You assumed an entire conclusion based on nothing but a few words.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Lol "Kill all pirates don't let them escape"
> 
> Shanks shows up:
> Akainu: damn...


Shanks shows up:

also when Shanks shows up: does nothing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Well except... Akainu would probably be like, what civilians? A small price to pay


Nah bro even Akainu wouldn't destroy a city full of civilians if he knows it could be avoided 

just like with marineford he ain't wanna turn everyone into an extra KFC burnt up chicken drum stick cause he still has some morals

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Empathy (Jul 23, 2022)

Momonga had such a cool, “_One is better than none!,” _moment that demonstrated his resolve and willingness to fight to his last breath against Hancock, just for the anime to treat his willpower like a joke and turn him into a CoC fodder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Shanks shows up:
> 
> also when Shanks shows up: does nothing


Stops Akainu from killing traitor Coby
Stops Akainu from killing Luffy
Stops Akainu from killing the WBP
Forces the end of the war

"Does nothing"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Stops Akainu from killing traitor Coby
> Stops Akainu from killing Luffy
> Stops Akainu from killing the WBP
> Forces the end of the war
> ...


He only stopped an Attack aimed at a fodder

the rest was Sengoku's doing

don't take the former boss's credit just cause you admired Shanks cry for help

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2022)

Garcher said:


> Kizaru doesn't want to fight Shanks -> "omfg Kizaru is so scared, Yonkos >>> Admirals!!!11"
> Kizaru wants to fight BM and Kaido -> "let's not overinterpret things"
> 
> yonko set is reading agenda piece as usual



No.

The two situations aren't comparable because Kizaru never implied he wants to fight them both, that's just OL Admiral wank.

He would have been intercepting one of the two before they could meet as you yourself later admitted, and he wouldn't have been going alone either.

Usually a Yonko shouldn't have fighting Admirals on their priority list; they want to fight other Yonkos to further their PK agenda, not Admirals, so fighting Kizaru would be of low interest of either one of the two, even if they are stronger than him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> He only stopped an Attack aimed at a fodder
> 
> the rest was Sengoku's doing
> 
> don't take the former boss's credit just cause you admired Shanks cry for help


The only thing Sengoku did was accept to end the war. Everything else happened before that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Nah bro even Akainu wouldn't destroy a city full of civilians if he knows it could be avoided
> 
> just like with marineford he ain't wanna turn everyone into an extra KFC burnt up chicken drum stick cause he still has some morals


Depends what is at stake. I'm not calling him immoral, but there certainly is a lot of things he would do for what he thinks is the greater good.


----------



## Sok (Jul 23, 2022)

Nothing new, second time the admirals avoid conflict withs Shanks

Maybe he needs to lose another arm for them to finally step up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Jul 23, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Usually a Yonko shouldn't have fighting Admirals on their priority list; they want to fight other Yonkos to further their PK agenda, not Admirals

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jul 23, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> He would have been intercepting one of the two before they could meet as you yourself later admitted, *and he wouldn't have been going alone either.*



How incredibly bright you are.

It's like you didn't see Greenbull coming all by himself to wano right?

And like you didn't read about how the Navy doesn't currently have the manpower to spare now right?

Kizaru said shall *I* go Sakazuki.

Not shall I take a fleet with me Sakazuki.

You're on high cope to have made this statement after an Admiral alone has come to Wano himself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> When did kizaru say he was willing to solo 2 emperors?
> Does "Shall I head out sakazuki?" translate into soloing?


He wanted to meet up and body kaido, which akainu replied no because wano samurai.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> How incredibly bright you are.
> 
> It's like you didn't see Greenbull coming all by himself to wano right?
> 
> ...



You are not making an argument in Kizarus favor because this would just mean he would have been throwing his life away against a Yonko + his crew, just like Greenbull is doing currently and who will only survive because he is up against the MC party who don't kill people.

Also, Greenbull went to Wano on his own volition, he wasn't sent there by Sakazuki. Kizaru had a fleet with him even against lowly Paradise pirates when he was sent, and he would have had a fleet against much stronger pirates in a Yonko crew too if Sakazuki had sent him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> How incredibly bright you are.
> 
> It's like you didn't see Greenbull coming all by himself to wano right?
> 
> ...


You do realize that Kizaru is very likely to be the number one first responder within the navy when it comes to things like this?

Fastest, powerful and unlikely to get KIA before the back up arrives. This was not going to be his first rodeo as both times when Yonkos have met, it has been a major deal.

Sakazuki informed him that yeah no we don't know what we are getting into because Wano is a mystery and we really can't spare the forces or have you in hot water.

If anything, instead of trying to pull some obvious BS that Kizaru would solo two Yonko and their crews or something, you should try to milk the fact that they have been successful in foiling this particular meet up for decades.



edit: I had to hitchhike here  I guess soca or someone carpooled everyone else

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Shanks shows up:
> 
> also when Shanks shows up: does nothing


He ran off BB who was about to destroy MF lol. Teach didn't care about 3 Admirals but soon as RHP show up he's out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> He ran off BB who was about to destroy MF lol. Teach didn't care about 3 Admirals but soon as RHP show up he's out.


BBs and Shanks mums are friends. He would never hear the end of it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> He ran off BB who was about to destroy MF lol. Teach didn't care about 3 Admirals but soon as RHP show up he's out.


Teach ran away a single Akainu 

that's all I needed to say, you've been hit with a casual line that'll have you tweaking like if you was aiming for a white nose in the powder seat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Teach ran away a single Akainu
> 
> that's all I needed to say, you've been hit with a casual line that'll have you tweaking like if you was aiming for a white nose in the powder seat


Yes, because he didn't want his crew getting maimed before he became a Yonko. That's counterproductive. At MF he was literally foaming to fight Sengoku + Garp with his crew...they even put them in bandages. MF Akainu would get mid diffed by Sengoku + Garp lol he had a warship with him. He was NOT alone.

< BB Pirates fight Sengoku+Garp 
< Afraid of Akainu...

LMAO you're reading comprehension is lacking.

Shanks shut MF down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> The only thing Sengoku did was accept to end the war. Everything else happened before that.


Sengoku stopped the war because he ordered everyone to stop 

if Sengoku wasn't the FA you would have a dead group of pirates

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Yes, because he didn't want his crew getting maimed before he became a Yonko. That's counterproductive. At MF he was literally foaming to fight Sengoku + Garp with his crew...they even put them in bandages. MF Akainu would get mid diffed by Sengoku + Garp lol he had a warship with him. He was NOT alone.
> 
> < BB Pirates fight Sengoku+Garp
> < Afraid of Akainu...
> ...


Your scaling was always awful as you've always portrayed yourself as the most awkward/childish/cringe user on here Lmfao

and speaking of portrayal, Akainu was portrayed to be superior to the likes of the BBP there's no refute to this unless you're a wanko

and yeah Akainu was alone, he pulled up with fodders  unless you scale Fodders at vet level then I'd understand your whining.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Your scaling was always awful as you've always portrayed yourself as the most awkward/childish/cringe user on here Lmfao
> 
> and speaking of portrayal, Akainu was portrayed to be superior to the likes of the BBP there's no refute to this unless you're a wanko
> 
> and yeah Akainu was alone, he pulled up with fodders  unless you scale Fodders at vet level then I'd understand your whining.


The fact you think Akainu > MF Sengoku+Garp tells me all I need to know. You're reading comprehension is garbage & you need spoon feeding from Oda.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 23, 2022)

oh, after quick so-called W against crippled YCs, admiral fans take Ls from every source of one piece

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> oh, after quick so-called W against crippled YCs, admiral fans take Ls from every source of one piece


Hmm? tanking an advCoC swing from yamato also fujitora and kizaru retreating because their fight will cause civilian casualties is L for the admirals?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (Jul 23, 2022)

people used to meme about COC knocking on VA's but they actually did it  

I guess even high ranking VA's aren't shit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2022)

disclaimer: BM scales to none of shanks' feats

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Shanks is just that strong. Imagine comparing him to Rayleigh lmao.



we don't know how strong Prime Rayleigh is

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## bil02 (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> He wanted to meet up and body kaido, which akainu replied no because wano samurai.


Could've been Bm lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Could've been Bm lol.


Why would he bring up wano if kizaru wanted to intercept LinLin.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## bil02 (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Why would he bring up wano if kizaru wanted to intercept LinLin.


I see...
So you think Samurai military force>>>Kaido+Beast pirates?.

Since Akainu wasn't worried of Beast pirates but told Kizaru to hold on due to Samurai.

Also Kizaru was going to set sail with a fleet lol,not even Akainu went after the BB pirates alone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> So you think Samurai military force>>>Kaido+Beast pirates?.
> 
> Since Akainu wasn't worried of Beast pirates but told Kizaru to hold on due to Samurai.


No akainu thought Kaido + BP + Samurai + potentially BM + Big Mom Pirates.


bil02 said:


> Also Kizaru was going to set sail with a fleet lol,not even Akainu went after the BB pirates alone.


Yeah why would he sail solo, he would've still beat kaido.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

bil02 said:


> I see...
> So you think Samurai military force>>>Kaido+Beast pirates?.
> 
> Since Akainu wasn't worried of Beast pirates but told Kizaru to hold on due to Samurai.
> ...


Don't bother. There is no discussion to be had. Fanverse 101 there is only pointless fandomwars where it's all about memes without any attempt at logic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Your scaling was always awful as you've always portrayed yourself as the most awkward/childish/cringe user on here Lmfao
> 
> and speaking of portrayal, Akainu was portrayed to be superior to the likes of the BBP there's no refute to this unless you're a wanko
> 
> and yeah Akainu was alone, he pulled up with fodders  unless you scale Fodders at vet level then I'd understand your whining.


Yeah a Blackbeard who wasn't even a Yonko.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> No akainu thought Kaido + BP + Samurai + potentially BM + Big Mom Pirates.
> 
> Yeah why would he sail solo, he would've still beat kaido.


How Adrimals are weaker than Yonko.


----------



## Mawt (Jul 23, 2022)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit this isn’t just cope, this is what they call malding

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Hmm? tanking an advCoC swing from yamato also fujitora and kizaru retreating because their fight will cause civilian casualties is L for the admirals?


No failing to capture a single Rev at Reverie while allowing a rescue is a MAJOR L for Admirals especially considering 3Revs scale to Ivankov who's barely YC3 lvl

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Folk tryna hype the garbage YC3 lvl Revs cuz 2 Admirals took a massive L at Reverie  gotta love it. Naw keep that sane energy y'all had at first don't amp them.

Only excuse y'all got is if Admirals were using less than 50% strength & even then they were shown using their fruits so that's out the window

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No failing to capture a single Rev at Reverie while allowing a rescue is a MAJOR L for Admirals especially considering 3Revs scale to Ivankov who's barely YC3 lvl


Ivankov has a better portrayal than Jinbei, Crocodile, the only one to fight Magellan while they were running, also when they came to MF he was put on a different pedestal, "CROCODILE, JINBEI, EVEN IVANKOV."

Also revs scale above, sorry.

We know the four captains actually fought them for some time, while invakov gets one shot by  one casual attack


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

Admiral fans trying everything to recover from this week 

Hyping the revos
GB is the weakest admiral
"I always said Yamato was a toptier"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No failing to capture a single Rev at Reverie while allowing a rescue is a MAJOR L for Admirals especially considering 3Revs scale to Ivankov who's barely YC3 lvl


they were holding back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Ivankov has a better portrayal than Jinbei, Crocodile, the only one to fight Magellan while they were running, also when they came to MF he was put on a different pedestal, "CROCODILE, JINBEI, EVEN IVANKOV."
> 
> Also revs scale above, sorry.
> 
> We know the four captains actually fought them for some time, while invakov gets one shot by  one casual attack


What's your point? Lmao it's IVANKOV who we saw Magellan mid diff despite Ivankov having a direct counter to his fruit 

No, you're tryna save face for Admirals by boosting their competition. Everyone called them garbage but now they're massively superior to Ivankov who shares the same rank as them & was specifically highlighted among the Revs after Kuma's departure... Ivankov was literally stated comparable to Kuma 

STOP MENTIONING FLEET ADMIRAL AKAINU! You're not getting that lmao. He's not comparable to mere Admirals. Also, Ivankov was weakened from Impel Down like Ace who's vivrecard was fading before the war started. You can't get around this. Admirals took the biggest L ever. Even AKAINU HIMSELF says stop making excuses for them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Admiral fans trying everything to recover from this week
> 
> Hyping the revos
> GB is the weakest admiral
> "I always said Yamato was a toptier"


We smoking that Admiral Pack

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> they were holding back.




Admirals took an L this chapter, no doubt. Live with it. We've had to take BM for like 6 years you can take one chapter

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> they were holding back.


Go to my Yonko vs Admiral post. Even if that were the case. They'd have to be holding back more than 50% for this not to stain their reputation of being equals with Kaido & co. Even if their fruits were 50% their strength they were shown using their FRUITS  LMAO they had to be using AT LEAST 50% just off that. Kaido bodies these fodders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Admiral fans trying everything to recover from this week


fuji and GB lsoing to revs is a L for the admirals, but the point went over your head. This was supposed to hype the revs and sabo and prepare them for eos and not dehype the admirals but nah the admirals are weak is the conclusion you came to.


KBD said:


> Hyping the revos


Nah that's Oda.


KBD said:


> GB is the weakest admiral


maybe, who knows?


KBD said:


> "I always said Yamato was a toptier"


why is this relevant? he tanked that.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Go to my Yonko vs Admiral post. Even if that were the case. They'd have to be holding back more than 50% for this not to stain their reputation of being equals with Kaido & co. Even if their fruits were 50% their strength they were shown using their FRUITS  LMAO they had to be using AT LEAST 50% just off that. Kaido bodies these fodders.


when did i say kaido = admirals?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2022)

People still on that "Admirals were holding back" cope?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> fuji and GB lsoing to revs is a L for the admirals, but the point went over your head. This was supposed to hype the revs and sabo and prepare them for eos and not dehype the admirals but nah the admirals are weak is the conclusion you came to.
> 
> Nah that's Oda.
> 
> ...


This is copium on copium


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> when did i say kaido = admirals?


Why'd you bother tagging me then?


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> fuji and GB lsoing to revs is a L for the admirals, but the point went over your head. This was supposed to hype the revs and sabo and prepare them for eos and not dehype the admirals but nah the admirals are weak is the conclusion you came to.
> 
> Nah that's Oda.
> 
> ...


No, we aren't calling Admirals weak. We are saying they are clearly not as strong as the Yonko.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> What's your point? Lmao it's IVANKOV who we saw Magellan mid diff despite Ivankov having a direct counter to his fruit


It shows his portrayal is better then crocs and jinbei.


ShWanks said:


> No, you're tryna save face for Admirals by boosting their competition. Everyone called them garbage but now they're massively superior to Ivankov who shares the same rank as them & was specifically highlighted among the Revs after Kuma's departure... Ivankov was literally stated comparable to Kuma


Ivankov bullied kuma, yes. She's still weaker then the captains , that's how strong they're, also I've been hyping revs
This was in march 2021


GreenEggsAHam said:


> I can't agree just because 2 yonkos getting chopped by rookies doesn't mean admiral
> restricted admirals in mary jeios took care of a organizations best fighters
> Sabo stronger than yc1s
> Morley yc1
> ...





ShWanks said:


> STOP MENTIONING FLEET ADMIRAL AKAINU! You're not getting that lmao. He's not comparable to mere Admirals. Also, Ivankov was weakened from Impel Down like Ace who's vivrecard was fading before the war started. You can't get around this. Admirals took the biggest L ever. Even AKAINU HIMSELF says stop making excuses for them


It was admiral akainu, and he's comparable to other admiral's, ivankov can heal her recovery also, and was fine in impel down.


Sablés said:


> People still on that "Admirals were holding back" cope?


It was stated in this chapter, and GB literally said fuji can destroy MJ, am I missing something?


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Why'd you bother tagging me then?


wut? you disliked my post and tagged me with this nonsense.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> This is copium on copium


right so sabo = fodder > admirals?


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> wut? you disliked my post and tagged me with this nonsense.


Why did you tag me mentioning not mentioning Kaido then? You tagged ME first saying Admirals held back. I responded. Keep it pushing yo


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Admirals took an L this chapter, no doubt. Live with it. We've had to take BM for like 6 years you can take one chapter


Yonkos have been talking L's ever since shanks complained to WB  about a scar from nonfruit BB.

We have GB, an admiral say Fuji can destroy MJ, so they were restricted.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Why did you tag me mentioning not mentioning Kaido then? You tagged ME first saying Admirals held back. I responded. Keep it pushing yo


you said the revs won, and yes they did but against a fuji and GB who were holding back is what i said.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> We have GB, an admiral say Fuji can destroy MJ, so they were restricted.


i mean how tf can they ignore this? even a dumb marine know's they were holding back.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> It was stated in this chapter,


Cite it.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> It shows his portrayal is better then crocs and jinbei.
> 
> Ivankov bullied kuma, yes. She's still weaker then the captains , that's how strong they're, also I've been hyping revs
> This was in march 2021
> ...


So? Lmao what does that matter here? I don't even got Jinbei beating Jack 

Nope, Ivankov was highlighted alongside Sabo in Revs. Rev commanders were not besides Morley. Ivankov is as strong as them based on that as well.

Admiral Akainu & Fleet Admiral Akainu are the SAME people lol he just got promoted unless you can show me a panel or statement saying he got stronger?  Just cus he got a title upgrade doesn't mean he magically jumped a tier. Underling Admirals don't compare to FA feats.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> i mean how tf can they ignore this? even a dumb marine know's they were holding back.


I already gave you reasons why that's no excuse. How can you ignore Akainu specifically saying don't make excuses for them lol. They were SHOWN using their fruits implying they at least used 50% of their power.

That's a disgrace.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> admiral Akainu & Fleet Admiral Akainu are the SAME people lol he just got promoted unless you can show me a panel or statement saying he got stronger?  Just cus he got a title upgrade doesn't mean he magically jumped a tier. Underling Admirals don't compare to FA feats.


are you the same guy who was saying FA akainu > BM > admirals yersterday?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> So? Lmao what does that matter here? I don't even got Jinbei beating Jack


Ok, but he still has a better portrayal than Crocodile.


ShWanks said:


> Nope, Ivankov was highlighted alongside Sabo in Revs. Rev commanders were not besides Morley. Ivankov is as strong as them based on that as well.


Answer the question, why would dragon declare war and send captains weaker than ivankov?


ShWanks said:


> Admiral Akainu & Fleet Admiral Akainu are the SAME people lol he just got promoted unless you can show me a panel or statement saying he got stronger? Just cus he got a title upgrade doesn't mean he magically jumped a tier. Underling Admirals don't compare to FA feats.


We have the same admiral going 10 days extreme diff with another admiral, so yes they're comparable.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I already gave you reasons why that's no excuse. How can you ignore Akainu specifically saying don't make excuses for them lol. They were SHOWN using their fruits implying they at least used 50% of their power.
> 
> That's a disgrace.


why do you act like it was a full fight scenario? even a CD helped them escape and bonnie was there too so yes they achieved their mission and injured fuji in the process but we can't say these 4 revs > 2 admirals for sure until we see what happened.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Admiral Akainu & Fleet Admiral Akainu are the SAME people lol he just got promoted unless you can show me a panel or statement saying he got stronger?  Just cus he got a title upgrade doesn't mean he magically jumped a tier. Underling Admirals don't compare to FA feats.


he could push a yonko to very high diff as an admiral and as a FA it goes either way against a yonko so the gap isn't that big tbh, so you can't say a whole tier.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> why do you act like it was a full fight scenario? even a CD helped them escape and bonnie was there too so yes they achieved their mission and injured fuji in the process but we can't say these 4 revs > 2 admirals for sure until we see what happened.


Because full fight or not an Admiral should NOT be getting bandages put on him with ANOTHER Admiral helping him against Sabo & 3 guys 
on the lvl of around Ivankov who Magellan mid diffed...

No, CD helped them save KUMA not escape. They did that all on their own. They injured an Admiral with another present, saved dead weight, AND ALL  escaped. That THREE major LS for the Admirals & a disgrace. Not ONE Ivankov lvl character got dropped.

I was lenient for a long time on this because I just knew Greenbull captured 3 Revs while Sabo alone escaped but this completely RUINED the Admirals for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> right so sabo = fodder > admirals?


Sabo had a fairly even fight with Jesus Burgess


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I was lenient for a long time on this because I just knew Greenbull captured 3 Revs while Sabo alone escaped but this completely RUINED the Admirals for me.


let them finish the investigation first   

one could even say sabo was YC1+ lvl without the awakening and now he is borderline admiral lvl with it.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> he could push a yonko to very high diff as an admiral and as a FA it goes either way against a yonko so the gap isn't that big tbh, so you can't say a whole tier.


Yes it can. FA = Yonko even BM backstory says Yonko = FA > Admirals. Roger also says only send Garp & Sengoku despite Zephyr being an Admiral implying FA lvl characters are above mere Admirals.

Y'all gotta stop tryna compare the Admirals with Akainu. He's built different, has the moth ruthless personality, defeated an Admiral without any crippling effects, beheaded the WSM, became boss of the Admirals, & is implied PK lvl by the Author himself.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sabo had a fairly even fight with Jesus Burgess


hmm? when? he one shotted him with mera mera no mi. This sabo is likely awakened.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> let them finish the investigation first
> 
> one could even say sabo was YC1+ lvl without the awakening and now he is borderline admiral lvl with it.


I think Sabo is Admiral lvl as well but there's no reason Admirals shouldn't have put down a SINGLE Rev Commander. He isn't even confirmed to have used awakening lol


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> hmm? when? he one shotted him with mera mera no mi. This sabo is likely awakened.


Hopium   watchu Gon give him next? Adcoc?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Yes it can. FA = Yonko even BM backstory says Yonko = FA > Admirals. Roger also says only send Garp & Sengoku despite Zephyr being an Admiral implying FA lvl characters are above mere Admirals.
> 
> Y'all gotta stop tryna compare the Admirals with Akainu. He's built different, has the moth ruthless personality, defeated an Admiral without any crippling effects, beheaded the WSM, became boss of the Admirals, & is implied PK lvl by the Author himself.


imo MF akainu extreme diffs admiral and very high diffs them after the bloom.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I think Sabo is Admiral lvl as well but there's no reason Admirals shouldn't have put down a SINGLE Rev Commander. He isn't even confirmed to have used awakening lol


yes that's why they are investigating. I am not disrespecting the revs or something but i think something happened which let all of them escape.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

I love how when Admirals get a negative feat their opponents always get hyped to high heaven & given all sorts of new abilities but when BM gets negative feats, she's trash & weakest top tier 

BM would BODY a Lindberg, Morley, or Karasu. CoC punch them into the dirt


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Hopium   watchu Gon give him next? Adcoc?


huh why? sabo is going to be a top tier by eos so what's wrong in assuming he used awakening?


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> imo MF akainu extreme diffs admiral and very high diffs them after the bloom.


Imo Akainu is the same lvl. He's just built different. Oda legit implies Akainu is on another lvl compared to Admirals when directly questioned about Kizaru's strength in relation to Akainu & Kuzan's. Oda basically implies Kizaru is as strong as Kuzan but NOT Akainu lol


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> huh why? sabo is going to be a top tier by eos so what's wrong in assuming he used awakening?


Because now that Admiral got a bad showing now you guys are giving him new abilities when previously, it was "Sabo's dead" Sabo ain't beating no Admiral lol Akainu >>>>>> Sabo blah blah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No, CD helped them save KUMA not escape. They did that all on their own. They injured an Admiral with another present, saved dead weight, AND ALL escaped. That THREE major LS for the Admirals & a disgrace. Not ONE Ivankov lvl character got dropped.


The manga says the CD helped them escape.


ShWanks said:


> Because full fight or not an Admiral should NOT be getting bandages put on him with ANOTHER Admiral helping him against Sabo & 3 guys
> on the lvl of around Ivankov who Magellan mid diffed...


The admiral who got injured was facing the strongest on their side while restricted but still came out with minor injury despite it being an island-size attack.


ShWanks said:


> I was lenient for a long time on this because I just knew Greenbull captured 3 Revs while Sabo alone escaped but this completely RUINED the Admirals for me.


Issho didn't help?


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Imo Akainu is the same lvl. He's just built different. Oda legit implies Akainu is on another lvl compared to Admirals when directly questioned about Kizaru's strength in relation to Akainu & Kuzan's. Oda basically implies Kizaru is as strong as Kuzan but NOT Akainu lol


how is he at the same? he was pushed to extreme diff by an admiral so are you saying BM or shanks are getting pushed to extreme diff by an admiral?


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> huh why? sabo is going to be a top tier by eos so what's wrong in assuming he used awakening?


Because it's pure speculation?


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Because it's pure speculation?


bonnie was there and a CD helped kuma escape so just wait for the full info and we know sabo is a low top tier.


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> bonnie was there and a CD helped kuma escape so just wait for the full info and we know sabo is a low top tier.


Just from fooling a few mid high tiers like Fuji and GB? Naww these knights of the celestials would need to be something else to hype him that far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Because now that Admiral got a bad showing now you guys are giving him new abilities when previously, it was "Sabo's dead" Sabo ain't beating no Admiral lol Akainu >>>>>> Sabo blah blah


i already knew sabo would get this hype at some point because he has to beat FA akainu eos so for me this was not surprising at all as this proves that sabo is a top tier or low top tier atleast.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> how is he at the same? he was pushed to extreme diff by an admiral so are you saying BM or shanks are getting pushed to extreme diff by an admiral?


Who said it was extreme diff? For all we know Akainu could go for 5 more days while Kuzan tapped out at day 10. Akainu walked away with a few battle scars. Kuzan lost a leg, got scars, & was spared lol Akainu literally stood over that weakling & showed him mercy 

But yes, Shanks & BM low-extreme diff Admirals. Akainu high diffs them. I have PK >= FA >= Yonko > Admirals >= Beckman


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> i already knew sabo would get this hype at some point because he has to beat FA akainu eos so for me this was not surprising at all as this proves that sabo is a top tier or low top tier atleast.


W for not underestimating Wabo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Who said it was extreme diff? For all we know Akainu could go for 5 more days while Kuzan tapped out at day 10. Akainu walked away with a few battle scars. Kuzan lost a leg, got scars, & was spared lol Akainu literally stood over that weakling & showed him mercy


he is still scarred and jimbe said he was very badly injured imlpying an extreme diff


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> he is still scarred and jimbe said he was very badly injured imlpying an extreme diff


Low-Extreme he could still stand & spare Kuzan's life. Also, Kuzan was selected for FA as well lmao you can't compare him with mere Admirals either.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Low-Extreme he could still stand & spare Kuzan's life. Also, Kuzan was selected for FA as well lmao you can't compare him with mere Admirals either.


Admirals>Yonkos since WSP WB was getting embarrassed by them


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Also, Kuzan was selected for FA as well lmao you can't compare him with mere Admirals either.


lol oda even says kizaru is more hard to handle than kuzan or someting like that, sot his FA position thing needs to be stopped.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Admirals>Yonkos since WSP WB was getting embarrassed by them


----------



## Eustathios (Jul 23, 2022)

Some fodder on WB's ship resisted Shanks' CoC burst that was so strong it cracked the Moby Dick but a Navy HQ elite VA goes down. Yeah stop with the non canon crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 23, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Some fodder on WB's ship





Eustathios said:


> Navy HQ elite VA


Don't see the difference

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

Hooray this is my favorite part  

Que the WSC>WSM 

Whitebeard was in a wheelchair and a morphine IV wearing diapers, still he made Akainu look like a fool man.  Whilst saying "Im not the strongest anymore  "

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


>


Yes, Akainu went extreme diff with the weakest admiral overall, that's how minimal the gap is between admirals.


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Yes it can. FA = Yonko even BM backstory says Yonko = FA > Admirals. Roger also says only send Garp & Sengoku despite Zephyr being an Admiral implying FA lvl characters are above mere Admirals.
> 
> Y'all gotta stop tryna compare the Admirals with Akainu. He's built different, has the moth ruthless personality, defeated an Admiral without any crippling effects, beheaded the WSM, became boss of the Admirals, & is implied PK lvl by the Author himself.


fleet admiral sakazuki gets pushed to his limit by mere admirals fujitora or kizaru

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

trance said:


> fleet admiral sakazuki gets pushed to his limit by mere admirals fujitora or kizaru


Is kuzan the weakest admiral or akainu didn't get stronger, which one?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Is kuzan the weakest admiral or akainu didn't get stronger, which one?


Why would he get stronger? he already peaked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Is kuzan the weakest admiral or akainu didn't get stronger, which one?


akainu didn't get stronger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Is kuzan the weakest admiral or akainu didn't get stronger, which one?


Both

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Admirals>Yonkos since WSP WB was getting embarrassed by them


He had a massive sword wound in his chest with aggravated asthma  even then he still put Akainu in the ground. Also that same WB admitted he wasn't the strongest anymore so no.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> The fact you think Akainu > MF Sengoku+Garp tells me all I need to know. You're reading comprehension is garbage & you need spoon feeding from Oda.


The way you're whining about your case I'd assume Oda was your runaway father, you just think and think but soon as somebody comes across and debunk your entire career you'll repeat and cry about it like a drunken kaido


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> He had a massive sword wound in his chest with aggravated asthma  even then he still put Akainu in the ground. Also that same WB admitted he wasn't the strongest anymore so no.


Peep at the clownish downplay of WB

now what are you gonna say next, Old Pops didn't get his full 12 hours of sleep?


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> lol oda even says kizaru is more hard to handle than kuzan or someting like that, sot his FA position thing needs to be stopped.


No he didn't lol he said you're not far off implying Kizaru was ALMOST as strong as FA candidate Kuzan.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Yeah a Blackbeard who wasn't even a Yonko


Good job admitting that blackbeard was left running


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> The way you're whining about your case I'd assume Oda was your runaway father, you just think and think but soon as somebody comes across and debunk your entire career you'll repeat and cry about it like a drunken kaido


Lol that's your counter argument?  Keep coping. You realized how dumb Akainu > MF Garp + Sengoku sounded huh?


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Peep at the clownish downplay of WB
> 
> now what are you gonna say next, Old Pops didn't get his full 12 hours of sleep?


That's downplay? Flooring a FA with a gigantic sword wound while on breathing tubes is downplay? Who knew


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> He had a massive sword wound in his chest with aggravated asthma  even then he still put Akainu in the ground. Also that same WB admitted he wasn't the strongest anymore so no.


WB wasn't the strongest, correct
He was the strongest pirate.
The strongest around were marines, maybe dragon


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Lol that's your counter argument?  Keep coping. You realized how dumb Akainu > MF Garp + Sengoku sounded huh?


Your argument is repetitive and you still haven't gone outside of your vocab box, the word "coping" is getting as old as your Yonkou's who fell doom to a flowing stream of lava which is weaker than a casual attack from Akainu 

besides Sengoku and Garp would have whooped the BBP if the fight had extended and Akainu would've had the entire BBP on their ass and scorched up


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> WB wasn't the strongest, correct
> He was the strongest pirate.
> The strongest around were marines, maybe dragon


Touché tho Kaido >
"If it's 1-on-1 always bet on Kaido"


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Your argument is repetitive and you still haven't gone outside of your vocab box, the word "coping" is getting as old as your Yonkou's who fell doom to a flowing stream of lava which is weaker than a casual attack from Akainu
> 
> besides Sengoku and Garp would have whooped the BBP if the fight had extended and Akainu would've had the entire BBP on their ass and scorched up


Blah blah blah.

MF BB Pirates = MF Sengoku+Garp >> Akainu


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> That's downplay? Flooring a FA with a gigantic sword wound while on breathing tubes is downplay? Who knew


Dude said on breathing tubes

sorry but WB was only seen using breathing tubes was with shanks who's a yonko  

The marine admiral had angered the great legendary pirate that's how it is boy


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> MF BB Pirates = MF Sengoku+Garp >> Akainu


Dude said ">>"



Oh yeah bro they ran away admitting they weren't ready but they mid diff akainu


Shwanks could give buggy d clown a run for his money if this was a circus


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Dude said on breathing tubes
> 
> sorry but WB was only seen using breathing tubes was with shanks who's a yonko
> 
> The marine admiral had angered the great legendary pirate that's how it is boy


"Curse you Whitebeard!" 

Akainu: Gawddamn imma stay down here till that mf die cuz whoo whee...


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Dude said ">>"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO you're arguing Akainu > MF Garp+Sengoku


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Touché tho Kaido >
> "If it's 1-on-1 always bet on Kaido"


Rumor.


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No he didn't lol he said you're not far off implying Kizaru was ALMOST as strong as FA candidate Kuzan.


Extreme diff difference regardless.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Rumor.


WSC > WSM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Extreme diff difference regardless.


I say low-extreme. If Akainu can still stand & spare lives it's low-extreme.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> MF BB Pirates = MF Sengoku+Garp >> Akainu


BB pirates disagrees


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> WSC > WSM


He has been pushing this agenda for years now so don't bother


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> BB pirates disagrees


Or Teach didn't wanna have to replace crewmates after taking on Akainu+Warship full of Marines before reaching his goal to rule the seas...

They literally squared up with MF Garp + Sengoku & managed to put them in bandages while walking off with a few bloody lips


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I say low-extreme. If Akainu can still stand & spare lives it's low-extreme.


Extreme diff doesn't mean losing limbs and not being able to stand after the fight, getting life long scars and wining after a 10 day fight is a solid extreme diff imo.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Good job admitting that blackbeard was left running


It's not a impressive feat even those scrubs CP0 made BB flee and he was a legit Yonko.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Extreme diff doesn't mean losing limbs and not being able to stand after the fight, getting life long scars and wining after a 10 day fight is a solid extreme diff imo.


I disagree because for all I know Akainu could've continued another 5 days while Kuzan could've maxed out at day 10. Akainu's willpower is insane. We shouldn't cap his strength based on how far Kuzan was able to go.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> "Curse you Whitebeard!"
> 
> Akainu: Gawddamn imma stay down here till that mf die cuz whoo whee...


Akainu: Old Man already at his deathbed I'll look for this straw hat boy he will be a bigger threat

Nice try but you cannot downplay WB and Akainu at the same time, and especially since it's you, you're like clowned up everywhere you post around here and you tried going for 2 legends it won't work

bounced it back at ya, now what you gonna respond with


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Or Teach didn't wanna have to replace crewmates after taking on Akainu+Warship full of Marines before reaching his goal to rule the seas...


I mean these are assumptions, we see BB saying he's not ready and runs away. That's all akainu needs to put him above MF BB.


ShWanks said:


> They literally squared up with MF Garp + Sengoku & managed to put them in bandages while walking off with a few bloody lips


Just shows how dangerous akainu is then. It's not only about his strength but also mindset, I wouldn't be surprised if a yonko runs from akainu even tho akainu is slightly weaker.

I have akainu ~ MF BB pirates


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Akainu: Old Man already at his deathbed I'll look for this straw hat boy he will be a bigger threat
> 
> Nice try but you cannot downplay WB and Akainu at the same time, and especially since it's you, you're like clowned up everywhere you post around here and you tried going for 2 legends it won't work
> 
> bounced it back at ya, now what you gonna respond with


 I'm sorry I'm still laughing at my own comment


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I disagree because for all I know Akainu could've continued another 5 days while Kuzan could've maxed out at day 10. Akainu's willpower is insane. We shouldn't cap his strength based on how far Kuzan was able to go.


The fact that the island was turned into half ice and half magma, both were extremely injured and it took them 10days to finish it out clearly implies how they both were almost equal and an extreme diff fight so wtf is this baseless agenda?


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I mean these are assumptions, we see BB saying he's not ready and runs away. That's all akainu needs to put him above MF BB.
> 
> Just shows how dangerous akainu is then. It's not only about his strength but also mindset, I wouldn't be surprised if a yonko runs from akainu even tho akainu is slightly weaker.
> 
> I have akainu ~ MF BB pirates


Exactly, he's not ready to fight top tiers yet cuz it would conflict with his plan to become an Emperor. Imagine losing over half your crew just for a warship when you're so close to finally becoming a Yonko....I never denied Akainu > BB. I denied Akainu > BB Pirates when we directly see them go at it with MF Sengoku+Garp.

There's no way in hell Akainu is as strong as MF Sengoku+Garp...

....


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I'm sorry I'm still laughing at my own comment





Congrats there bud you proved that your posts are so clownish that even you chuckle

you laugh at yourself, I only laugh at you when you're not making a joke

you're like a clown purchased off cheap craigslist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> The fact that the island was turned into half ice and half magma, both were extremely injured and it took them 10days to finish it out clearly implies how they both were almost equal and an extreme diff fight so wtf is this baseless agenda?


I shows their fruits were nigh equal in potency... that's literally it. Nothing is baseless, you're assuming 10 days was Akainu's limits due to Kuzan losing in that time span when nothing implies Akainu could keep going. He LITERALLY is stated to SPARE Kuzan's life implying he was still more than capable of FIGHTING.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Congrats there bud you proved that your posts are so clownish that even you chuckle
> 
> you laugh at yourself, I only laugh at you when you're not making a joke
> 
> you're like a clown purchased off cheap craigslist


*Akainu: Gawddamn imma stay down here till that mf die cuz whoo whee...

*


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Exactly, he's not ready to fight top tiers yet cuz it would conflict with his plan to become an Emperor. Imagine losing over half your crew just for a warship when you're so close to finally becoming a Yonko....I never denied Akainu > BB. I denied Akainu > BB Pirates when we directly see them go at it with MF Sengoku+Garp.


If it was garp + segoku standing on that ship i am sure he would've run, the circumstances maters, he only got his fruit at MF and had to flex/test it on someone. 


ShWanks said:


> There's no way in hell Akainu is as strong as MF Sengoku+Garp...



1) BB pirates were not beating garp and sengoku if that fight dragged on.

2) i already mentioned how the minset matters, akainu is a terminator.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> *Akainu: Gawddamn imma stay down here till that mf die cuz whoo whee...
> 
> *


See how you laugh at your own post

such a clownish post that you couldn't stand but chuckle


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> See how you laugh at your own post
> 
> such a clownish post that you couldn't stand but chuckle


Yet you keep responding  found a friend ainnit


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I shows their fruits were nigh equal in potency... that's literally it. Nothing is baseless, you're assuming 10 days was Akainu's limits due to Kuzan losing in that time span when nothing implies Akainu could keep going.


Akainu being severely injured and winning at the end after 10 days and the island split in 50% magma and 50% ice implies an extreme diff fight, complain it to oda who said this through jimbe. 


ShWanks said:


> He LITERALLY is stated to SPARE Kuzan's life implying he was still more than capable of *FIGHTING*.


Delivering a final punch to a half dead and crippled man isn't difficult bro.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> If it was garp + segoku standing on that ship i am sure he would've run, the circumstances maters, he only got his fruit at MF and had to flex/test it on someone.
> 
> 
> 1) BB pirates were not beating garp and sengoku if that fight dragged on.
> ...


Nah lol he was literally planning to SINK MF & wasn't gonna leave till he did but Shanks to boss showed up & shut MF down.

1)We have no way of knowing that. Also, that's besides the point. The fact they fight those two at seemingly an even lvl shows Akainu cannot solo BB Pirates.

2)What? Lol Sengoku & Garp were literally desperate to stop BB from sinking MF  Garp was INFURIATED after Ace death & Sengoku is always serious.

Bruh y'all gotta stop tryna discredit every character when it comes to Marines. We literally SAW them fight just fine against Sengoku+Garp. Akainu cannot solo just based on that alone.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Yet you keep responding  found a friend ainnit


I'll keep responding and dogging you boy you can't do anything but whine about it   

you might need to call up a yonkou and no you can't pull out that Kaido wank dildo out of yo ass


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> I'll keep responding and dogging you boy you can't do anything but whine about it
> 
> you might need to call up a yonkou and no you can't pull out that Kaido wank dildo out of yo ass


Ok friend. Have fun.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Ok friend. Have fun.


Nah boy

Kaido and big mom 2 yonkous fell in smoothe lava

that's even weaker than the smallest logia spit from Akainu  

Kaido's weakness is high AP and a enemy with a serious ruthless attitude with a sexy manly alpha built enemy 
he gets *S M O K E D*


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Nah boy
> 
> Kaido and big mom 2 yonkous fell in smoothe lava
> 
> ...


Big Mom is chilling in Whole Cake like she had a nice refreshing bath.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jul 23, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Big Mom is chilling in Whole Cake like she had a nice refreshing bath.


A movie is where your wildest fantasy's run around 

and yeah Big Mom used to chill in whole cake before her body made touch with lava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Nah boy
> 
> Kaido and big mom 2 yonkous fell in smoothe lava
> 
> ...


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 23, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Dude said on breathing tubes
> 
> sorry but WB was only seen using breathing tubes was with shanks who's a yonko
> 
> The marine admiral had angered the great legendary pirate that's how it is boy


You do realize that Marco specifically linked WB not being on the IV to his condition worsening? MF WB was weaker than Shanks WB

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> WSC > WSM


WSM>WSC

Strongest man vs strongest nonhuman that happens to be a man.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2022)

Still waiting on the scan where it was said the admirals were holding back @GreenEggsAHam


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 23, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Still waiting on the scan where it was said the admirals were holding back @GreenEggsAHam


It's in the manga, also fujitora if he went all out he would've destroyed MJ, don't forget last time we've seen MJ it was perfectly fine.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> we don't know how strong Prime Rayleigh is


Doesn't matter. He wasn't Yonko level.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 24, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Doesn't matter. He wasn't Yonko level.


Oda put old ray and shank's in the same breath


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Oda put old ray and shank's in the same breath


He gave no hint of their upper limit. There is a clear difference in the manga between Shanks' Cotc and Ray's poverty version.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 24, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He gave no hint of their upper limit. There is a clear difference in the manga between Shanks' Cotc and Ray's poverty version.


Their strength is similar since they can both ko 100k though.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Their strength is similar since they can both ko 100k though.


Just because you and Usain Bilt can run the 100m within 15 seconds, doesn't mean you're on his level


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 24, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just because you and Usain Bilt can run the 100m within 15 seconds, doesn't mean you're on his level


Not a good analogy, My PR in my first year of track I actually got a PR/PB 11.5

But yeah Usain Bolts run's in under the 10-second barrier, IDK if you watch track but 5 seconds is a HUGE DIFFERENCE and not on the same level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Not a good analogy, My PR in my first year of track I actually got a PR/PB 11.5
> 
> But yeah Usain Bolts run's in under the 10-second barrier, IDK if you watch track but 5 seconds is a HUGE DIFFERENCE and not on the same level.


That's nice and all but still a huge difference between you and Usain. Besides, I'm sure you get the gist of what I was saying. Someone who runs 14.95 in the 100m meets the under 15 seconds bar, but is not on the same level as the elite. Not even close. Same with Ray and Shanks. Their CotC feats and portrayal are miles apart.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 24, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> That's nice and all but still a huge difference between you and Usain.


Yeah I know.


Seraphoenix said:


> Besides, I'm sure you get the gist of what I was saying. Someone who runs 14.95 in the 100m meets the under 15 seconds bar, but is not on the same level as the elite. Not even close. Same with Ray and Shanks. There CotC feats and portrayal are miles apart.


This is one piece, good analogy, but oda chose those two, we don't know their maximum, but it's close, coc is strength-based, shanks isn't that much stronger then ray, he's even comparable to his underling beckman


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> This is one piece, good analogy, but oda chose those two, we don't know their maximum, but it's close, coc is strength-based, shanks isn't that much stronger then ray, he's even comparable to his underling beckman


Yes, he chose those two, that's all. While we don't know their maximum, Shanks has far better hype and portrayal.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 24, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes, he chose those two, that's all. While we don't know their maximum, Shanks has far better hype and portrayal.


Giving film red, shanks is just an ordinary swordsman, the coating isn't rare anymore, shanks lost his hype, and there's no next level we've seen roger.


----------



## charles101 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hancock humiliates Momonga:


Shanks does it:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## arv993 (Jul 24, 2022)

Lol imagine shanks fighting at MF. All those VA’s would have passed out. 

Shanks crew > C3


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2022)

And this is all he did in his pinnacle movie? Disappointed to be fair. Momonoga was a hype tool for pre TS Boa.


----------



## Sok (Jul 24, 2022)

Kizaru and Fuji looking for any signal of human life in 500km as an excuse to avoid Shanks

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 24, 2022)

Corax said:


> And this is all he did in his pinnacle movie? Disappointed to be fair. Momonoga was a hype tool for pre TS Boa.


What makes you think this is_ all_ he did? Is this your first time reading leaks/spoilers?

Also KOing a Vice Admiral with CoC alone is indeed very impressive, it is curbstomp above a curbstomp in actual combat. It means that vice admiral Momonga is as weak to Shanks compared to as gifters to Kaido. It is actually far more impressive than GB's KQ feat. And this is saying a lot because Momonga is one of the more well known vice admirals we have seen.

Also you just selectively ignored Shanks making Fuji and Kizaru retreat with a glare, typical.

If you want to lowball try harder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 24, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> WSM>WSC
> 
> Strongest man vs strongest nonhuman that happens to be a man.


WSC = Living Organism = Man
WSC > WSM
Kaido is a male Oni not man like WB. His title doesn't apply to Kaido while Kaido's applies to WB.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What makes you think this is_ all_ he did? Is this your first time reading leaks/spoilers?
> 
> Also KOing a Vice Admiral with CoC alone is indeed very impressive, it is curbstomp above a curbstomp in actual combat. It means that vice admiral Momonga is as weak to Shanks compared to as gifters to Kaido. It is actually far more impressive than GB's KQ feat. And this is saying a lot because Momonga is one of the more well known vice admirals we have seen.
> 
> ...


Haki is basically all he has unlike Kaido or Luffy. So if his cap is someone like YC4 or close to YC3 (most of VA are) it isn't so impressive.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 24, 2022)

Corax said:


> Haki is basically all he has unlike Kaido or Luffy. So if his cap is someone like YC4 or close to YC3 (most of VA are) it isn't so impressive.


-His cap



Again, what makes you think that fodderizing Momonga just like how he fodderized WB fodders is supposed to be his cap?

You need to try harder.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> -His cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless he shows in the movie that he can KO anyone worthy (like YC1 or something) this would be his cap. He foderrized WB's fodders but his YC4-YC3 were fine and Marco didn't even flinch. Yes his haki has to be good deal above Kaido's as this is the only thing he has,but I see no reason that it should be even comparable to Roger's (as this also was the only thing he had),and Roger as PK>Shanks.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 24, 2022)

Corax said:


> Unless he shows in the movie that he can KO anyone worthy (like YC1 or something) this would be his cap. He foderrized WB's fodders but his YC4-YC3 were fine and Marco didn't even flinch. Yes his haki has to be good deal above Kaido's as this is the only thing he has,but I see no reason that it should be even comparable to Roger's (as this also was the only thing he had),and Roger as PK>Shanks.


Why don't you show me anyone else using CoC alone to KO YC4 tier people or above hmm? Go on.

Or don't tell me you are confusing this with ACoC ??



Show me a more impressive CoC feat in the whole series why don't you ? 

And if you are trying to compare him to Roger that's your own circus, don't drag others in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2022)

Shanks and Teach are being setup to be the Strongest Yonko by the end of the story. While Kizaru and Fujitora are likely not the strongest Admirals. So this isn’t surprising or an issue. The issue is that people continue to insist all the Admirals are equals and all the Yonko are equals. When in reality they are not


----------



## arv993 (Jul 24, 2022)

Sengoku knew what this man was capable of. That’s why he agreed to stop the war.


He would have coced all the VAs and fodder. Low diffed a weakened akainu, Ben would have taken out kizaru.

Then all bets are off him and the remaining wbp would have soloed the marines as sengoku got soloed by teach.



 


Hahahaha what a joke. VA’s aren’t even going to slow this man’s subordinates…


Marines are a joke lol. 


Where are the knights of god already??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 24, 2022)

Movies aren’t canon, why does this thread exist?

Knocking out a VA with COC is just atrocious writing. It’s not hype for the Red God.


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 24, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> They say shanks is very cool in the movie, he has badass lines and fights fodders + monster.


He better be on screen for more than a combined two minutes.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jul 24, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> He better be on screen for more than a combined two minutes.


He is.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Jul 24, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> He better be on screen for more than a combined two minutes.


He is.

Let me break it down for you:
*Spoilers*:
1) we get to see his flashback with uta.

2) then he tries to stop uta and fights bunch of fodders.

3) the navy appears with 2 admirals and a fleet, shanks keeps them at bay with CoC knocking fodders + VA in the process and making kizaru sweat.

4) he then later on teams up with katakuri and fights the monster uta summons and delivers the finishing blow.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 24, 2022)

Corax said:


> Haki is basically all he has unlike Kaido or Luffy. So if his cap is someone like YC4 or close to YC3 (most of VA are) it isn't so impressive.


Luffy in FI couldn't KO fodder with CoC
Rayleigh couldn't KO pre TS Law's crew with CoC
BM couldn't KO Tama with CoC

But Shanks KOing one of the top VAs with CoC isn't impressive?

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL wtf


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 24, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Sengoku knew what this man was capable of. That’s why he agreed to stop the war.
> 
> 
> He would have coced all the VAs and fodder. Low diffed a weakened akainu, Ben would have taken out kizaru.
> ...


This is my exact thinking. Dude legit stopped MF War. Admirals would be extinct.
Shanks mid diffing injured Akainu
Ben + Yasopp defeating Kizaru
Roo + executives high diffing Kuzan
Shanks , RHP, & WBP defeat Garp + Sengoku


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 24, 2022)

NEVER hype these FODDER VAs to YC1 lvl again.


----------



## arv993 (Jul 24, 2022)

Yo imagine who faints for roger or xebec’s coc.


Those admiral candidates looking hella suspect now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 6, 2022)

"Killer of Observation Haki"
"Doesn't let his opponent use FS"
"Fiery Sword"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh jeez, Shanks can nuke all 7 moons of the planet with his conqueror's and it still won't be canon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 6, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Oh jeez, Shanks can nuke all 7 moons of the planet with his conqueror's and it still won't be canon


One Piece Volume "4 Billion"
Written by Oda

Cope harder.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 6, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> One Piece Volume "4 Billion"
> Written by Oda
> 
> Cope harder.



Man i feel really sorry for people like you. You still sit in the same boat as everyone else who will never get to see him fight on panel to back that filler data.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 6, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Man i feel really sorry for people like you. You still sit in the same boat as everyone else who will never get to see him fight on panel to back that filler data.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

This just hypes BB when he defeats Shanks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks coming for them asses


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Information from volume 4 billion:
> Haki Ben Beckman is able to make the user of "Ougia" unable to transform into his element!!!!
> 
> Seems Beckman can stop a logia from turning into their element. Seems similar to Shanks taking GB out of his transformation.


Man what??


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Information from volume 4 billion:
> Haki Ben Beckman is able to make the user of "Ougia" unable to transform into his element!!!!
> 
> Seems Beckman can stop a logia from turning into their element. Seems similar to Shanks taking GB out of his transformation.


Benny is really equal to Shanks huh?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Haki Ben Beckman is able to make the user of "Ougia" unable to transform into his element!!!!


He has strong coa basically, so logia can't transform into their elements like katakuri.


Strobacaxi said:


> He wasn't messing around in Mariejois tho


Restricted, still stronger then mihawk cry.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 6, 2022)

Luffy <= Shanks
Zoro <= Benn
Sanji <= Lucky Loo

Then...

Usopp <<<<<<<<< Yasopp lmao

Why Oda hates Usopp?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

so 
Ben = Shanks
Ben = Kizaru
Kizaru = Shanks
Akainu > Kizaru = Shanks


too bad non-canon movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Man what??


Beckman can prevent a logia from turning into their element. Not sure if this is some active ability from a distance or just normal CoA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Fuji haters in the mud.
I'll say it again hop on the fuji train before it's too late, afterall zoro is factually linked to a wisteria.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Beckman can prevent a logia from turning into their element. Not sure if this is some active ability from a distance or just normal CoA



I think Bens haki bullets prevent a logia from transforming if hit during the transformation, and force them back into their normal form if already transformed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I think Bens haki bullets prevent a logia from transforming if hit during the transformation, and force them back into their normal form if already transformed.


Guess it's like this, ray cutting off kizaru logia form.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2022)

Sorry but Oda is giving Shanks commanders haki feats that he didn’t even give other Yonko's?

That bad writing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I think Bens haki bullets prevent a logia from transforming if hit during the transformation, and force them back into their normal form if already transformed.


So... Normal CoA?


----------



## Draco Bolton (Aug 6, 2022)

Conquistador said:


> Oden wasn’t Oda’s self insert, it was Shanks all along


Oda a fucking rat confirmed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Not all yonko crews are equal.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 6, 2022)

Draco Bolton said:


> Oda a fucking rat confirmed


Oda also called Luffy his ideal child. His daughters better watch out before they get the Uta treatment


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> :Kind of Like Zoro and Sanji
> You noticed how they said Benny is good with ladies much like Zoro?



But there has to be someone as strong or stronger for Yamato


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Information from volume 4 billion:
> Haki Ben Beckman is able to make the user of "Ougia" unable to transform into his element!!!!
> 
> Seems Beckman can stop a logia from turning into their element. Seems similar to Shanks taking GB out of his transformation.


Lol Beckman stronger than all the Logia Adrimals including Akainu. No wonder the Marines don't want any smoke with RP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haoshoku (Aug 6, 2022)

The goblins are going to say that nothing Shanks and his crew do is canon but if it were kizaru and fujitora who looked good in that movie they would be spamming here


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Lol Beckman stronger than all the Logia Adrimals including Akainu. No wonder the Marines don't want any smoke with RP.


The marines faced an superior crew and low-diff.


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2022)

So basically Oda made Shanks crew into Haki gods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> The marines faced an superior crew and low-diff.


Marines view the RHS as unassailable/impregnable. The gorosei believe they can’t stop Shanks if he was angered. Try and pick on the BM pirates with your marine agenda. RHs solo the marines.

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Katakuri uses Advanced CoC


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> The marines faced an superior crew and low-diff.


No they didn't Shanks is a tier above old Whitebeard. And his commanders shit on WB ones.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks is food for Teach
Beckman is food for Shiryuu 
Lucky Roo is food for Burgess

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Shanks is food for Teach
> Beckman is food for Shiryuu
> Lucky Roo is food for Burgess


I think you confused Mihawk with Ben.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> Katakuri uses Advanced CoC


Advanced CoC is imbuing a weapon how is that adCoC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> Katakuri uses Advanced CoC


I don’t think that happens lol. Also be careful with that guy. He reposts things and isn’t a provider. His repostings are sometime very poor and different to what the person originally said.


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Advanced CoC is imbuing a weapon how is that adCoC?


nothing in that tweet even says adv coc

_Katakuri got five minutes in the final fight with Shanks as they tried to destroy the Demon King 
Information that appeared in the movie RED: Katakuri was the first to know that a person who possesses the Haki of Prediction can see the other dimension_


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> No they didn't Shanks is a tier above old Whitebeard. And his commanders shit on WB ones.


Oda confirmed it in his own manga, WBP>RHP


Seraphoenix said:


> Marines view the RHS as unassailable/impregnable. The gorosei believe they can’t stop Shanks if he was angered. Try and pick on the BM pirates with your marine agenda. RHs solo the marines.


There getting low-diff like their superior yonko crew did, bm beast pirates get no-diff


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I think Bens haki bullets prevent a logia from transforming if hit during the transformation, and force them back into their normal form if already transformed.


This would make much more sense if true lol.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Advanced CoC is imbuing a weapon how is that adCoC?





Seraphoenix said:


> I don’t think that happens lol. Also be careful with that guy. He reposts things and isn’t a provider. His repostings are sometime very poor and different to what the person originally said.




_It isn't i'm giving false hope to donut boy fans after the Yasopp reveal and before Germa packs him up  _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Damn Benn Beckmann gang won. Marco really should be fighting Roo instead.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Okay but I just want the same energy for when Zoro went toe to toe with Admiral Fujitora in Stampede:


Sure, I'm fine with Zoro not being negged by an Admiral. I've accepted that Admirals can't just fold him since DR.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Shanks is food for Teach
> Beckman is food for Shiryuu
> Lucky Roo is food for Burgess


so is mihawk


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 6, 2022)

This film proves that Luffy really is in a class of his own when it comes to Haki.

Observation Haki( coo)

*Future Sight (Rare)
Emotion reading( rare)*
Regular Pre-cog
Aura Sense
Presens sense
Use it subconciously

Armament Haki (coa)

Basic Invisible haki
Basic Hardening
*Devil Fruit + Harderning Haki  fusion(Rare)*
Barrier/ Emissiom Haki
*Internal Destruction Haki( Rare)*


Conquerors Haki( CoC)

*Potent CoC( shook kaido in 1044)
Huge AoE( 1044, 1048)*
Knock outs many
CoC Coating
Can use it while unconcious
Can use it to communicate telepathically( chapter 1015)
Remote Controlled CoC( chapter 1044)
Pick Specific target to KO.
Massivre lightning streaks(ch 1044, 1046, & 1048)

It makes sense why Rayleigh said Luffy  was talented in haki.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 6, 2022)

Wait, so Future Sight allows a character to see into a different dimension?

Gotta make that Kaido vs Madara thread with this new info

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Damn Benn Beckmann gang won. Marco really should be fighting Roo instead.



_MArco trying to fight Roux_

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Sure, I'm fine with Zoro not being negged by an Admiral. I've accepted that Admirals can't just fold him since DR.



Some people thought Admiral can low diff Zoro (pre Advanced CoC)


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

How can people seriously put the WP over the RP?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Wait, so Future Sight allows a character to see into a different dimension?
> 
> Gotta make that Kaido vs Madara thread with this new info


Makes pseudo sense I guess

They're seeing a dimension where the future happens sooner?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Just imagine how strong Prime Rayleigh must have been.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Some people thought Admiral can low diff Zoro (pre Advanced CoC)


Fuji wasn't 100%

But it we are taking it as canon, mihawk + zoro=Fuji.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Just imagine how strong Prime Rayleigh must have been.



Of course stronger than Oden who is stronger as Scooper 

It's not like Shanks or Beckmann could have surpassed Rayleigh


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Just imagine how strong Prime Rayleigh must have been.


Still weaker than Shanks.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _MArco trying to fight Roux_


Oh for sure Roo would still roll him over and put him in an “I must scream” scenario where he’ll always have Marco’s leg as a drumstick that he chows on.


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji wasn't 100%
> 
> But it we are taking it as canon, mihawk + zoro=Fuji.


how does he stack against  yonkou?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> But it we are taking it as canon, mihawk + zoro=Fuji.


How exactly did you come up with that?

Mihawk came, casually anihilated Fuji's attack, and left

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

I have yet to see a good reason for Rayleigh to be stronger than Shanks or even relative

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Still weaker than Shanks.



Not that much weaker imo. Wouldn't be surprised if Rayleigh can do similar things with haki that Shanks can do.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Some people thought Admiral can low diff Zoro (pre Advanced CoC)


Yeah that's just silliness. Stampede happens towards the beginning of Wano right? IMO, Zoro's account of himself in Stampede vs Fujitora is about what I'd expect at that point from him.

Post-Wano I would not at all be surprised if he could defeat one with a mid-fight "haki bloom".


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Just imagine how strong Prime Rayleigh must have been.


yeah, the same strong as Beckman


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Not that much weaker imo. Wouldn't be surprised if Rayleigh can do similar things with haki that Shanks can do.


Depends how close Rayleigh was to Roger. Since I think Shanks is that far from prime Roger or Whitebeard.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> I have yet to see a good reason for Rayleigh to be stronger than Shanks or even relative



But he is stronger than Oden

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, the same strong as Beckman



Nope Rayleigh > Beckman, like Roger > Shanks

It'll be Luffy and Zoro who surpass Roger and Rayleigh respectively.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Nope Rayleigh > Beckman, like Roger > Shanks
> 
> It'll be Luffy and Zoro who surpass Roger and Rayleigh respectively.



And Oden > Lucky


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Nope Rayleigh > Beckman, like Roger > Shanks
> 
> It'll be Luffy and Zoro who surpass Roger and Rayleigh respectively.


im sure about Beck=Ray, and more leaning towards Kaido=>Shanks=Roger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> I have yet to see a good reason for Rayleigh to be stronger than Shanks or even relative



Rusty 76 year old Rayleigh was a problem for an Admiral. So Prime Rayleigh > Admiral or at least some of them is not a stretch imo.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> Kaido=>Shanks=Roger

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

So shanks is just fighting an old man when against fuji


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> But he is stronger than Oden


Why would I think that


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Rusty 76 year old Rayleigh was a problem for an Admiral. So Prime Rayleigh > Admiral or at least some of them is not a stretch imo.


admirals are just weak. and he wasn't a problem. he only stalled him for some time


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Rusty 76 year old Rayleigh was a problem for an Admiral. So Prime Rayleigh > Admiral or at least some of them is not a stretch imo.


Yeah I have Rayleigh above BM and most of the Adrimals. Only one I'm not sure on is Akainu.


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Rusty 76 year old Rayleigh was a problem for an Admiral. So Prime Rayleigh > Admiral or at least some of them is not a stretch imo.


That doesn’t put him close to shanks 

The way Oda is portraying the gap between Great Pirates ( Yonkou )and Admirals doesnt  help either.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> How exactly did you come up with that?
> 
> Mihawk came, casually anihilated Fuji's attack, and left


Niga, you got read two piece, zoro cut the meteor in half, mihawk cut the scraps, oda showed they needed to work together against a casual meteor.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Niga, you got read two piece, zoro cut the meteor in half, mihawk cut the scraps, oda showed they needed to work together against a casual meteor.


 This guy lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> This guy lmao


No lie, it really is a talent. Really should be a politician.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Some chump of a pirates decided to fuck with a 1 billion captain in chapter 1


----------



## Silver (Aug 6, 2022)

Lor D. Coast >= Yc1 confirmed


----------



## Cyas (Aug 6, 2022)

Is Shanks' FS nullification an application of CoC? Many people were hoping for a more creative use of Adv. CoC than "punch harder" and that could be one of them. RHP look insane in this movie.

Mihawk really needs some feats after this movie to confirm or deny his standing relative to Shanks. His portrayal with Shanks is great and all but Shanks gets way better feats than Mihawk. Zoro's final opponent has to be strong but the lack of on-panel feats is frustrating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Aug 6, 2022)

Cyas said:


> Is Shanks' FS nullification an application of CoC? Many people were hoping for a more creative use of Adv. CoC than "punch harder" and that could be one of them. RHP look insane in this movie.
> 
> Mihawk really needs some feats after this movie to confirm or deny his standing relative to Shanks. His portrayal with Shanks is great and all but Shanks gets way better feats than Mihawk. Zoro's final opponent has to be strong but the lack of on-panel feats is frustrating.


I was originally thinking it would overcome(conquer) the other persons haki, depleting them much faster since the first time big mom and g4 clashed luffy ran out of stamina immediatly


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge Made a essay on why mihawk>shanks just for oda to say no.   

You dropped Op, right on time.


----------



## Cyas (Aug 6, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> I was originally thinking it would overcome(conquer) the other persons haki, depleting them much faster since the first time big mom and g4 clashed luffy ran out of stamina immediatly


That interaction confused me a bit when I read that chapter.

I guess Shanks could simply intimidate his foe to the point where they are no longer calm and thus they can't use FS. Though, that explanation makes this skill seem less cool.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> That doesn’t put him close to shanks
> 
> The way Oda is portraying the gap between Great Pirates ( Yonkou )and Admirals doesnt  help either.



Who says Rayleigh wasn't a Great Pirate himself


----------



## Draco Bolton (Aug 6, 2022)

Do we have any information if Shanks met Luffy crew ? 

Did a meeting between Shanks and Jinbei/Chopper/Brook/Franky/Robin/Nami take place ?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Draco Bolton said:


> Do we have any information if Shanks met Luffy crew ?
> 
> Did a meeting between Shanks and Jinbei/Chopper/Brook/Franky/Robin/Nami take place ?



I don't think they have a proper meeting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Who says Rayleigh wasn't a Great Pirate himself


Who says he was?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Niga, you got read two piece, zoro cut the meteor in half, mihawk cut the scraps, oda showed they needed to work together against a casual meteor.


Zoro cut the meteor in half
Both halves continued falling to the ground
Mihawk showed up and desintegrated both halves

Lay off the crack mate


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Who says he was?



He says


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Oda should have done a better job drip feeding the top tiers over the years instead of blueballing everyone for decades cause he wanted to save them for end game. Now it just makes some of them look tepid and only showing what they can do once they're about to go down. The whole treating top tiers as an asset that you have to wait for for years is one of the lamest things about this series tbh.

That being said I guess this people can stop making fun of the Hakiman shanks shit now, since he literally is. I mean he intimidated GB with just that and has some broken other abilities now that we got a closer look. And we obviously haven't seen the end of it. Also like I said Benn Bekcmann hype, you guys will apologize He did scare kizaru, and also him>other YC1s (Marco) is indisputable at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Zoro cut the meteor in half
> Both halves continued falling to the ground
> Mihawk showed up and desintegrated both halves


Exactly what I just said they worked together. You realize fuji can spam multiple meteors if he wanted, so rip mihawk if he wanted too, or he can just fling yoru into outerscape, mihawk is 6'ft7 about 230 fuji can just easily pin him down leave him there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Exactly what I just said they worked together. You realize fuji can spam multiple meteors if he wanted, so rip mihawk if he wanted too, or he can just fling yoru into outerscape,* mihawk is 6'ft7 about 230 fuji can just easily pin him down leave him there.*


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Exactly what I just said they worked together. You realize fuji can spam multiple meteors if he wanted, so rip mihawk if he wanted too, or he can just fling yoru into outerscape, mihawk is 6'ft7 about 230 fuji can just easily pin him down leave him there.


Nah, they didn't need to work together
Zoro pulled out his strongest, split the meteor in half, but it was still going to crash into island, then Mihawk diced it in one attack, showing his superiority
Unless you think Doffy could handle meteors and Mihawk had to work with Zoro to do the same


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Who says he was?


Garp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Nah, they didn't need to work together
> Zoro pulled out his strongest, split the meteor in half, but it was still going to crash into island, then Mihawk diced it in one attack, showing his superiority
> Unless you think Doffy could handle meteors and Mihawk had to work with Zoro to do the same


Fuji obviously used a bigger meteor then he what he used against doffy lol. Mihawk needed zoro help with the meteors, no matter how you twist it. It was a 2v1 for a casual fuji meteor.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji obviously used a bigger meteor then he what he used against doffy lol. Mihawk needed zoro help with the meteors, no matter how you twist it. It was a 2v1 for a casual fuji meteor.



Yes you won. Can we move on


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji obviously used a bigger meteor then he what he used against doffy lol. Mihawk needed zoro help with the meteors, no matter how you twist it. It was a 2v1 for a casual fuji meteor.


Yes, Mihawk who casually completely anihilated the meteor needed Zoro to cut it in half first   

Sometimes I wonder if you really believe the shit you type here


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, Mihawk who casually completely anihilated the meteor needed Zoro to cut it in half first
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you really believe the shit you type here



Yes he believes it


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji obviously used a bigger meteor then he what he used against doffy lol. Mihawk needed zoro help with the meteors, no matter how you twist it. It was a 2v1 for a casual fuji meteor.


Zoro didn't stop the meteor's KE which is why it was still a threat.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Zoro didn't stop the meteor's KE which is why it was still a threat.


Oh, didn't see who i was replying to. Never mind

Reactions: Funny 6 | Neutral 1


----------



## Cyas (Aug 6, 2022)

Here's the scene for reference:

Zoro needs 3000 Worlds to cut it in half and then Mihawk disintegrates it with a nameless slash. Zoro doesn't get hit by Mihawk's attack despite being in mid air between the 2 meteor halves.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Cyas said:


> Here's the scene for reference:
> 
> Zoro needs 3000 Worlds to cut it in half and then Mihawk disintegrates it with a nameless slash. Zoro doesn't get hit by Mihawk's attack despite being in mid air between the 2 meteor halves.


Mihawk cut a half of a meteor, it was 1/2 the other half went to zoro. Mihawk needs help from his underling against a top tier casual attack.

A nameless slash? Ok still on that nameless thing, well wb used a nameless attack against akainu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 6, 2022)

So Shanks was worth only around a billion when he was rivals with the WSS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Niga, you got read two piece, zoro cut the meteor in half, mihawk cut the scraps, oda showed they needed to work together against a casual meteor.



More like Mihawk saved everyone with a smile to show that Zoro still isn't ready if he is struggling with a such an attack.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> More like Mihawk saved everyone with a smile to show that Zoro still isn't ready if he is struggling with a such an attack.



Stop it... Please. Let him be.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Koby hype, goodbye Hancock


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> More like Mihawk saved everyone with a smile to show that Zoro still isn't ready if he is struggling with a such an attack.


The meteor wasn’t even meant for mihawk it was for Zoro and it still took the two of them, Fuji didn’t have time for shibuchaki mihawk since he was under WG protection


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Real talk how do we feel about Shanks stopping the war now?  Does this change anything with people's opinions


----------



## Cyas (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk cut a half of a meteor, it was 1/2 the other half went to zoro. Mihawk needs help from his underling against a top tier casual attack.
> 
> A nameless slash? Ok still on that nameless thing, well wb used a nameless attack against akainu


Mihawk cut both halves because the other half didn't crash into the island which is where it was heading to after Zoro's attack.
Most characters name their stronger attacks. I think WB might be the only notable exception. I think it's quite obvious that Mihawk wasn't trying very hard and still cut the Meteor with enough precision to not damage Zoro in the crossfire.

Honestly this is probably the worst scene to pick if you want to argue Fuji>Mihawk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Stop it... Please. Let him be.



No Greeneggs can be saved.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> The meteor wasn’t even meant for mihawk it was for Zoro and it still took the two of them, Fuji didn’t have time for shibuchaki mihawk since he was under WG protection



It was Mihawk saving Zoro and the island yes.


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 6, 2022)

The more we learn about Shanks, the more the events of chapter 1 don't make any sense.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Cyas said:


> Mihawk cut both halves because the other half didn't crash into the island which is where it was heading to after Zoro's attack.
> Most characters name their stronger attacks. I think WB might be the only notable exception. I think it's quite obvious that Mihawk wasn't trying very hard and still cut the Meteor with enough precision to not damage Zoro in the crossfire.
> 
> Honestly this is probably the worst scene to pick if you want to argue Fuji>Mihawk.


Fuji wasn't trying either, way less then mihawk the meteor was for zoro and it was a casual flex.

But seriously what movie did you watch? zoro cut them in half man, he helped mihawk.


Both sides look good but fuji looked better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Real talk how do we feel about Shanks stopping the war now? Does this change anything with people's opinions


he is a CD, it was nepotism

non-canon movie though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji wasn't trying either, way less then mihawk the meteor was for zoro and it was a casual flex.
> 
> But seriously what movie did you watch? zoro cut them in half man, he helped mihawk.
> 
> ...


Considering the fact the meteor is Fuji strongest attack. The fact Mihawk no diff it doesn't look good for Fuji.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he is a CD, it was nepotism
> 
> non-canon movie though


God the cope.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Considering the fact the *metor is Fuji strongest attack*. The fact Mihawk no diff it is a doesn't look good for Fuji.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Alright let's stop talking about another movie, and appreciate how shanks can beat mihawk high diff.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


>


Fixed it.


----------



## Cyas (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji wasn't trying either, way less then mihawk the meteor was for zoro and it was a casual flex.
> 
> But seriously what movie did you watch? zoro cut them in half man, he helped mihawk.
> 
> ...


Fujitora will display stronger attacks in the future. I can agree with that but the same is also true for Mihawk.
I'm not arguing that Zoro didn't cut the meteor in half but Mihawk clearly didn't need help.
All sides looked pretty good. I don't think Fuji looked better than Mihawk.

Though, you already said that we shouldn't be talking about this movie so that'll be my last reply for this discussion.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji wasn't trying either, way less then mihawk the meteor was for zoro and it was a casual flex.


Ah I see, so the man yelling out named attacks wasn't trying, the man casually throwing swings of his swords while smirking was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Ah I see, so the man yelling out named attacks wasn't trying, the man casually throwing swings of his swords while smirking was


Only name attack he said was gravito blade, otherwise the meteor was a "parting gift" cope nice try lol.

Ok we're not talking about the move on this about shanks being>mihawk.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Niga, you got read two piece, zoro cut the meteor in half, mihawk cut the scraps, oda showed they needed to work together against a casual meteor.


Insane that this was your perception of that.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Aug 6, 2022)

Any news on Akainu ?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

FakeTaxi1738 said:


> Any news on Akainu ?


Sitting behind his desk, screaming that he'll erase all pirates.

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Real talk how do we feel about Shanks stopping the war now?  Does this change anything with people's opinions



_Explains why Mihawk was already in an uber by the time the marines looked around to see who they can count on   _


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Explains why Mihawk was already in an uber by the time the marines looked around to see who they can count on  _


Hey, no admirals stopped him for deserting. That's deserting his post, Akainu was real quick to melt some fodder for deserting his post. I'm sure he could've told him to get back to his post.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Hey, no admirals stopped him for deserting. That's deserting his post, Akainu was real quick to melt some fodder for deserting his post. I'm sure he could've told him to get back to his post.



_He's a known coward and postponer. It was expected of him and part of his Shichibukai countract that he's allowed to flee   _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 6, 2022)

ok. Shanks fans had their day, but now it's Mihawk movie next, right, Oda

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _He's a known coward and postponer. It was expected of him and part of his Shichibukai countract that he's allowed to flee  _


So you're telling me the admirals were too scared to stop a coward or postponer  ? Good to know or that he was able to strongarm them in the contract where he can just fuck off whenever he wants? even better


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> ok. Shanks fans had their day, but now it's Mihawk movie next, right, Oda


Oda very clearly feels very differently about Shanks than he does about Mihawk.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 6, 2022)

Iskandar said:


> The more we learn about Shanks, the more the events of chapter 1 don't make any sense.


Well, its like Luffy vs Cracker,  he never sued king kong gun, flew, or used Snakeman agiasnt Craker.

Or Luffy vs Ulti( did not use internal destruction haki)


Luffy vs monet and Ceaser.

All negative PlS

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Xeogran said:


> ok. Shanks fans had their day, but now it's Mihawk movie next, right, Oda


If Mihawk beats Ashura Zoro using a pocket knife folks will still say he is equal to Vista

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> Well, its like Luffy vs Cracker,  he never sued king kong gun, flew, or used Snakeman agiasnt Craker.
> 
> Or Luffy vs Ulti( did not use internal destruction haki)
> 
> ...


Why did Luffy and the others not just jump Doflamingo in Punk Hazard again?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Oda very clearly feels very differently about Shanks than he does about Mihawk.


yeah, Shanks cant be WSS no matter what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> So you're telling me the admirals were too scared to stop a coward or postponer  ? Good to know or that he was able to strongarm them in the contract where he can just fuck off whenever he wants? even better



_He's contracted by the WG the marines are not allowed to bully him   _


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 6, 2022)

I'm gone watch this tonight

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Oda very clearly feels very differently about Shanks than he does about Mihawk.


It's the same regarding Roger and Whitebeard, and definitely Kaido and Big Mom. Yeesh, she got it the worst in terms of being the equal that is carried by the other one with better portrayal. Kaido actually has the title on top of all the feats and portrayal in his favor.


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks crew sounds insane 
The theory about him being a noble might be true after all


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 6, 2022)

Everyday the admirals get pushed deeper into the floor, they have to cope by calling it non canon. 

A zoro fan comes out of the woodworks to give zoro feats on a previous less canon movie out of desperation despite oda saying watch this movie to learn more about shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 6, 2022)

There's an AMA on Reddit, OP says movie takes place pre-Wano and post-WCI, that's why Zoro doesn't have Enma yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> OP says movie takes place pre-Wano and post-WCI


>G5

lmao non-canon


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Apparently characters on each side attack at the same time Zoro attacks at the same time as Benn, Sanji same time as Katakuri and Jimbe same time as Roo _


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> There's an AMA on Reddit, OP says movie takes place pre-Wano and post-WCI, that's why Zoro doesn't have Enma yet.



But he has Enma and there is Jinbe who just rejoined at Wano


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Apparently characters on each side attack at the same time Zoro attacks at the same time as Benn, Sanji same time as Katakuri and Jimbe same time as Roo _



Sanji CoC incoming! And awesome attack with his brother in law <3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Weakest admiral no haki vs shanks using coc coating.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >G5
> 
> lmao non-canon


It's not G5, it's Snakeman looking like G5.  This movie might have canon-elements like Shanks being a noble but it's overall non-canon.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Sanji CoC incoming! And awesome attack with his brother in law <3


----------



## Haoshoku (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Weakest admiral no haki vs shanks using coc coating.


Is that from the movie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Weakest admiral


stop


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 6, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> More like Mihawk saved everyone with a smile to show that Zoro still isn't ready if he is struggling with a such an attack.


Thats not canon bruv.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Oven boosts Sanji's DJ for a preview of IJ's blue flames for the anime only watchers  _


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

Admiral Fujitora said:


> Thats not canon bruv.



Still doesn't disprove what transpired in the movie.


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 6, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> No Greeneggs can be saved.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Weakest admiral no haki vs shanks using coc coating.


Yellow is weakest admiral?


----------



## rborges01 (Aug 6, 2022)

This confirms that Rayleigh fought in the God Valley incident right?


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 6, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Still doesn't disprove what transpired in the movie.


The whole thing isn’t canon so why are y’all discussing it to discuss their canon pls?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Wtf is Sanji doing there? Blue flames?


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Koby coin


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Wtf is Sanji doing there? Blue flames?



_Oven boosts his regular DJ to blue fire with extra heat.

It's filler version of blue flames Sanji since he does not have the Germa buffs in the movie  _


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

rborges01 said:


> This confirms that Rayleigh fought in the God Valley incident right?


of course he did. who else do you think took down Whitebeard, Shiki, and Rocks alongside Roger? That fraud of a hero? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Oven boosts Sanji's DJ for a preview of IJ's blue flames for the anime only watchers  _



Dat brother in law


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Oda in the manga :

Sanji doesn't use blue flames because his body couldn't take it before the Germa buffs

Movie :

Sanji can use blue flames if Oven helps out with extra heat even if Sanji's not any more durable / heat resistant_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Oven boosts his regular DJ to blue fire with extra heat.
> 
> It's filler version of blue flames Sanji since he does not have the Germa buffs in the movie  _



But Zoro seems to have Enma and his green CoC attacks


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> But Zoro seems to have Enma and his green CoC attacks



_It's a continuity disaster some stuff from Wano is in the movie some stuff isn't randomly depending on the character _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 6, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Of course I can. Roger PROVED Kaido's statements to be true. He made it to the very top without abilities. It's not a matter of opinion, it was proven. It actually HAPPENED.
> 
> I am not buying it.


Wb was the WSM, not Roger.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _It's a continuity disaster some stuff from Wano is in the movie some stuff isn't randomly depending on the character _



Still cool LOL 

But maybe Sanji really lost his enhancements again


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Still cool LOL
> 
> But maybe Sanji really lost his enhancements again


_
Nah Oda talks about them in the latest SBS for volume 103   _

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Nah Oda talks about them in the latest SBS for volume 103  _



Really have to check it out thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Shanks really uses his Haki to make fire on his sword like DJ 

Oda's going to give Sanji's same type of Haki manifestation as Shanks since Sanji's fire is said to come from his burning spirit _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Really have to check it out thanks



_Here it is _

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 6, 2022)

Sablés said:


> of course he did. who else do you think took down Whitebeard, Shiki, and Rocks alongside Roger? That fraud of a hero? Lol


Rayleigh coin is going to soar through the roof. First he was a yonko maker now he’s a future yonko destroyer.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Only Luffy and Sanji get to attack at the same time as CoC users from the other side  _


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Here it is _



Doesn't say that he kept it... See the eyebrow.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Rayleigh coin is going to soar through the roof. First he was a yonko maker now he’s a future yonko destroyer.


Rocks vs Roger.
Garp vs WB.
Rayleigh vs Shiki.

I think that is how it went down in God Valley.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

It was fanart.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Doesn't say that he kept it... See the eyebrow.


_
It says that he's now become stronger and faster and tells the fans not to worry that he will not use his speed to sneak in the bathrooms so it's here to stay   _


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _It says that he's now become stronger and faster and tells the fans not to worry that he will not use his speed to sneak in the bathrooms so it's here to stay  _



Yeah but it doesn't explain the eyebrow and if it is a on/off mode or something


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

Admiral Fujitora said:


> The whole thing isn’t canon so why are y’all discussing it to discuss their canon pls?



Nothing else to talk about T_T

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Yeah but it doesn't explain the eyebrow and if it is a on/off mode or something


_
The eyebrow is probably just to show that he really was going to change in terms of personality as well but he managed to save himself from that _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Admiral Fujitora said:


> The whole thing isn’t canon so why are y’all discussing it to discuss their canon pls?


We have an agenda 
It doesn't push itself

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Kizaru got Shanks all bloody and bruised and is laughing at his threats_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _The eyebrow is probably just to show that he really was going to change in terms of personality as well but he managed to save himself from that _



Or it will be a mode. With it the comedy with him being hit by Nami and all can be explained.


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Kizaru got Shanks all bloody and bruised and is laughing at his threats_


I WAS TOLD BY YONKOSET THAT SHANKS CAN JUST USE COC TO DEFEAT ALL THE ADMIRALS

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Kizaru got Shanks all bloody and bruised and is laughing at his threats_


@Asura barracuda

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_GB really only retreated because Shanks had the crew with him and he was solo  _

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Wow so much for admirals sweating and fuji running because he is afraid, another set of agenda fake spoilers from the leakers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _GB really only retreated because Shanks had the crew with him and he was solo _


Wait for Akainu


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Admirals are saved now we only laugh at Mihawk  _

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Admirals are saved now we only laugh at Mihawk  _


Let's make a bet.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Let's make a bet.



_I bet 10 beri that when the One Piece chapter drops tomorrow we will learn that Mihawk is working under a clown   _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Kizaru got Shanks all bloody and bruised and is laughing at his threats_


I must admit, Shanks and Kizaru are such great actors. Still pretending to be enemies and going all out. That’s dedication.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Yamerooo Shanksu kun
Gambate Kizaru chan

_


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _I bet 10 beri that when the One Piece chapter drops tomorrow we will learn that Mihawk is working under a clown  _


Let's bet that once Mihawk goes all out he will only be weaker than Akainu amongst the admirals and will Also only be weaker than Primebeard/Roger.
Let's go.
If I'm wrong.
I will wear a Clown Mihawk avy.
If I am right.
You must wear a Mihawk and rename yourself to Black Blade reigns Supreme.


----------



## Typhon (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Kizaru got Shanks all bloody and bruised and is laughing at his threats_



Alright spoiler providers are clearly anti-marine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Typhon said:


> Alright spoiler providers are clearly anti-marine.


Kizaru never even pissed his pants.
He just looked bewildered and amused.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Let's bet that once Mihawk goes all out he will only be weaker than Akainu amongst the admirals and will Also only be weaker than Primebeard/Roger.
> Let's go.
> If I'm wrong.
> I will wear a Clown Mihawk avy.
> ...



_Mihawk will only go all out against Zoro and then the circular scaling goes into play where Zoro wank will inflate him like it did with King before he was matched against someone else and exposed as a Bozo Commander   _


----------



## Haoshoku (Aug 6, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Wow so much for admirals sweating and fuji running because he is afraid, another set of agenda fake spoilers from the leakers


Kizaru knelt down sweating and Fujitora had to use his sword and pin it to the ground to keep from flying off. That reminds me of vice admirals trying to resist the power of WB and not fly away and anyway the admirals looked bad in that scene

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Mihawk will only go all out against Zoro and then the circular scaling goes into play where Zoro wank will inflate him like it did with King before he was matched against someone else and exposed as a Bozo Commander  _


Are you chicken to do the bet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah nothing to wrong with the reactions. So admiral hype is back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Haoshoku said:


> Kizaru knelt down sweating and Fujitora had to use his sword and pin it to the ground to keep from flying off. That reminds me of vice admirals trying to resist the power of WB and not fly away and Anyway the admirals looked bad in that scene


Wait what, so now Kizaru knelt down 
What are these people watching

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Draco Bolton (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Shanks really uses his Haki to make fire on his sword like DJ
> 
> Oda's going to give Sanji's same type of Haki manifestation as Shanks since Sanji's fire is said to come from his burning spirit _


>Shanks known as killer of observation
>Shanks sword burning fire
>Shanks racist like Zoro

Oda literally created this guy to be Sanji rival / Sanji 2.0

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Are you chicken to do the bet?



_Doing bets is against my religion _

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Wait what, so now Kizaru knelt down
> What are these people watching


Yeah i never saw Kizaru kneeling tbh.
He was a bit bewildered tho.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_That's Momonga kneeling   _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Momonga didn't even feel the CoC he just recognized Shanks as a Celestial Dragon   _

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Momonga didn't even feel the CoC he just recognized Shanks as a Celestial Dragon  _


@GreenEggsAHam @Casval Rem Aznable

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haoshoku (Aug 6, 2022)

First time Kizaru is seen with another facial expression and not relaxed


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

I just went back a couple of pages so i can call out the agenda leakers
Turns out all the tweets of the spoilers  weeks ago have been deleted 
I wonder why

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

@Asura barracuda


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 6, 2022)

Where is the full movie?  I can't find it in pirating sites.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Shanks also uses blue fire like Sanji's IJ for his ultimate attack to match Nika Luffy 

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

I told 'yall Ben = Shanks = Kizaru


Mihawk >= Akainu >= Shanks = Ben = Kizaru > Kaido >Meme

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

@YellowCosmos 
It doesn't seem to work on Chadzaru

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (Aug 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> @Asura barracuda


Light Admiral supremacy baby.

Bet on Kizaru coin for the win 


Kizaru bros getting some respect on our name.



But the disrespect is too much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

C3 are gods

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> C3 are gods



_Akainu, Kizaru and GB    _

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Light Admiral supremacy baby.
> 
> Bet on Kizaru coin for the win
> 
> ...


Kizaru proved Shanks Is equal to his underling.
As per Canon


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

Y'all still trying to save some face here?

Akainu orders 2 admirals to kill Uta, not matter what, even if it means killing every civilian in the damn island
Shanks shows up and tells them if they want Uta they have to go through him
2 Admirals run away

Damn but y'all really taking Kizaru not getting visibly fucked up by basic CoC as a win?

How the mighty have fallen

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

how do we get rid of Fuji that blind traitor

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sok (Aug 6, 2022)

still made them run like bitches


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Y'all still trying to save some face here?
> 
> Akainu orders 2 admirals to kill Uta, not matter what, even if it means killing every civilian in the damn island
> Shanks shows up and tells them if they want Uta they have to go through him
> ...


When you put it like that.
it stings like a bitch.
Zip it Strob we are trying to recover.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

OH MAI FODDER CONTROL YONK COCk

>when its time to _*actually*_ fight
get walled by admiral

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Fuji ditched Kizaru like he ditched GB when he allowed Sabo to escape at the Reverie    _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Kizaru really did drop a single sweat which i guess is worse than Shanks droping blood

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sok (Aug 6, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Kizaru really did drop a single sweat which i guess is worse than Shanks droping blood



In the film, Shanks gets beaten up in his face by many manipulated citizens, but he won't attack them and just endures, worrying about their health. On the other hand, Kizaru instantly tries to kill citizens who attack him.
the civilians did more damage to shanks than kizaru

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Aug 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> @YellowCosmos
> It doesn't seem to work on Chadzaru



It's an OP film. I expect nothing of substance in it, so it doesn't matter either way. I'm 90% sure the Kizaru vs Shanks interaction when seen in full is gonna seem like it was inspired by Rayleigh vs Kizaru and little else. The Beckman stuff also seems like a reiteration of their meeting in Marineford.

If he can do it to GB, he should be able to do it to others. Maybe the circumstances need to be the same, maybe the animators weren't aware how far Oda was going with it in 1055.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Kizaru will fight anyone

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Ben = YC1
Ben = Shanks
Shanks = YC1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Aug 6, 2022)

Fuji vs Lucky Roo when Shanks is suppressing Observation haki

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Like i said it was GB's personality giving exagerated reactions after all which was consistent through the entire chapter.

Admirals are equals, but Kizaru or Fujitora would be more reserved in showing their emotions even if they would back off as well.

It's not Fuji > Kizaru > GB just because Fujitora is the most reserved of the group and would even shit himself with a stern look on his face _


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 6, 2022)

What's with all the AW boys getting heated for a 5 seconds film scene .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## convict (Aug 6, 2022)

So that was the infamous Shanks making admirals shit their pants with CoC scene give me a break  


Probably won't watch this filler garbage just bits and pieces of cool things maybe if Zoro fights Beckman or weakest YC1 the CoO specialist fights Sanji

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Aug 6, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Akainu orders 2 admirals to kill Uta, not matter what, even if it means killing every civilian in the damn island



One of those Admirals was Fujitora. If anything about that characters matter to anyone writing a script, those orders weren't going to be followed. If there's even a sign of Fujitora being okay with those orders at any point,  we can flush the film's script down a toilet.


----------



## Typhon (Aug 6, 2022)

I need Oda to confirm some Admirals having CoC so I don't have to watch these one way haki blasts every movie

(Besides Sengoku)


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Hopefully the movie didn't just spoil everything shanks had to offer in terms of power , it would be lame if we knew everything before he did anything in the manga

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

YellowCosmos said:


> One of those Admirals was Fujitora. If anything about that characters matter to anyone writing a script, those orders weren't going to be followed. If there's even a sign of Fujitora being okay with those orders at any point,  we can flush the film's script down a toilet.


True. Fuji did seem to think to himself that he had to run to avoid casualties

But Kizaru didn't give 2 shits and still ran


----------



## El Hit (Aug 6, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Kizaru really did drop a single sweat which i guess is worse than Shanks droping blood


I heard the area was at 45 Celsius, and he is wearing a suit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Asura barracuda (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh man this is gonna be hilarious.

The damage control for Yonkoset incoming


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Oh man this is gonna be hilarious.
> 
> The damage control for Yonkoset incoming


wut?


----------



## Haoshoku (Aug 6, 2022)

convict said:


> So that was the infamous Shanks making admirals shit their pants with CoC scene give me a break
> 
> 
> Probably won't watch this filler garbage just bits and pieces of cool things maybe if Zoro fights Beckman or weakest YC1 the CoO specialist fights Sanji


Don't claim victory for two short videos where you can't see everything or understand the dialogues and anyway fujitora has to kneel down and hold on with his sword and kizaru is sweating from the haki that Shanks sends them not being close to them. And remember when WB swing his murakumogiri with the fruit and the only ones affected apart from the fodders were the vice admirals and akainu and kizaru like nothing happened? Fuji and Kizaru were left as the vice admirals vs WB


----------



## YellowCosmos (Aug 6, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Hopefully the movie didn't just spoil everything shanks had to offer in terms of power , it would be lame if we knew everything before he did anything in the manga



It probably didn't. The movies have always been a fanservice fest when it comes to these things. They rehash and reference but do nothing interesting and new. Think back to Stampede and recall the moves Boa and Smoker used on Bullet.


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Why did the spoilers really amp it to the max lol?

The majority of the fan base prefer the yonko so they’ll use any little thing to make the admirals look worse than how they are actually portrayed. 

Shanks still looks dope asf tho.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Hit (Aug 6, 2022)

So the haki does nothing to them, they go back home to avoid a war with a yonko, but the twitter cucks invent a new plot for the movie? not surprised tbh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 6, 2022)

_Latest DB movie had the full movie leaked in shitty quality in like a day after it his the theaters with all of these clips i would not be surprised if the same happens with this one   _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2022)

The marines have always been the bad guys…..


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Latest DB movie had the full movie leaked in shitty quality in like a day after it his the theaters with all of these clips i would not be surprised if the same happens with this one   _


This might be the first anime movir I see in theatres. Sounds like a lot of fun with and I'm tryna see lucky roo in action

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Who says he was?



A legendary pirate from the era of Roger, Whitebeard etc, the right hand of the Pirate King, why wouldn’t he be considered a Great Pirate?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2022)

Didn’t the spoilers say that shanks was getting hit by civilians but didn’t fight back? Couldn’t that be how he got bruised?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Did Shanks or Ben even damage an admiral at all lol?


----------



## Mrdude (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> OH MAI FODDER CONTROL YONK COCk
> 
> >when its time to _*actually*_ fight
> get walled by admiral



Don't know how anyone can say Admiral=Yonko after all this. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Did Shanks or Ben even damage an admiral at all lol?


I thought the movie wasn’t canon?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I thought the movie wasn’t canon?


Its not, so win-win for the chadmirals either way


----------



## Mrdude (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks quite literally had Kizaru at sword point but couldn't finish the job when civilians started grabbing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Did Shanks or Ben even damage an admiral at all lol?





Mrdude said:


> Shanks quite literally had Kizaru at sword point but couldn't finish the job when civilians started grabbing them.


so thats a negative


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Didn’t the spoilers say that shanks was getting hit by civilians but didn’t fight back? Couldn’t that be how he got bruised?


Yeah I assume so



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Did Shanks or Ben even damage an admiral at all lol?


Can't damage them when they keep running away


----------



## Mrdude (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so thats a negative


You can call it a negative if you want. But that's not how it's going to look to the average reader.  

Kizaru and Greenbull now have two things in common. Both got spooked by Shanks and raised their hands as to give up.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks could have cut Kizaru's head off but showed mercy ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 6, 2022)

So Kizaru wasnt hurt at all? I'll keep waiting for Oda to draw Shanks and Kizaru go all out in the manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Mrdude said:


> had Kizaru at sword point but couldn't finish the job





T.D.A said:


> Shanks could have cut Kizaru's head off


sounds like headcanons and copium   


C3 stays winning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its not, so win-win for the chadmirals either way


Ok yeah you’re right. The only real yonko-admiral interaction we have was gb and shanks. I forget, how’d that go for the admirals again?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> sounds like headcanons and copium
> 
> 
> C3 stays winning


Well Shanks intercepted and pointed his sword at him....which means Shanks is superior? I don't get the argument honestly but Shanks fans have waited 20 years for him to do something, so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rext1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Kizaru walks away from every battle unblemished.

Shanks looking roughed up in that one clip still up. Just trying to keep up with Chadzaru was breaking his body...

Kizaru had to withdraw because he knew Fuji wasn't gonna back him up once Marines vs Red Hair Pirates kickoffs. We all know Fuji is gonna jump to the Revs in the EOS war...his heart is not Invested in backing his Marine comrades in tough fights

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mrdude (Aug 6, 2022)

Now I understand why the word Copium was invented.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

That was disappointing. After the spoilers, I thought Kizaru would be shook. Dude was just mildly weathered at best.

Shanks having him at swordpoint and Fujitora bitching out are legit though. Akainu told them to kill Uta by any means necessary. Fujitora making up excuses for Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

A cut on the cheek is the most damage we’ve ever seen done to Kizaru.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> A cut on the cheek is the most damage we’ve ever seen done to Kizaru.



From a retired 76 year old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 6, 2022)

So…like who is the villain in Film Red? A former Admiral? Emperor?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> So…like who is the villain in Film Red? A former Admiral? Emperor?


An idol.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 6, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> So…like who is the villain in Film Red? A former Admiral? Emperor?


Shanks' daughter is the antagonist.


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 6, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> So…like who is the villain in Film Red? A former Admiral? Emperor?


A group known as Yonkoset

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Shanks' daughter is the antagonist.


Any word on if she’s his blood daughter or did he adopt her ?


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 6, 2022)

Sablés said:


> An idol.


Oh

so it was Luffy vs Uta? Is she really at that level?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> Any word on if she’s his blood daughter or did he adopt her ?



Not his blood daughter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> Any word on if she’s his blood daughter or did he adopt her ?


He found her like Roger found him so no blood relation.


ShadoLord said:


> Oh
> 
> so it was Luffy vs Uta? Is she really at that level?


She can end the world (metaphysical) with her ability. A whole ass Yonko crew, admirals, and the BM pirates got actively involved in the fight, so lthat tells you how dangerous she is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 6, 2022)

Sablés said:


> She can end the world (metaphysical) with her ability.


DF or something else?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

cringe non-canon movie plot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cursemark (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks blitzed Kizaru moving at light speed but Admiral stans are trying to make it a win somehow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Koby GOT MAJOR HYPE
PARELLALED WITH BECKMAN AND ZORO

Went from fodder to yc1+ in two years and is stronger then luffy when he was 18

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Koby GOT MAJOR HYPE
> PARELLALED WITH BECKMAN AND ZORO
> 
> Went from fodder to yc1+ in two years and is stronger then luffy when he was 18



Bad writting.

Koby is fodder.

The whole movie doesn't make much sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 6, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Koby is fodder.


Go ahead and cope if you really expected him to be fodder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Cursemark said:


> Shanks blitzed Kizaru

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mrdude (Aug 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 6, 2022)

'Bout to log in Crunchyroll now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Mrdude said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

Mrdude said:


>


That's an L.

@A Optimistic Ayo, you might have been right about the Shanks mid-diffs Akainu thing if this is Oda's vision.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mrdude (Aug 6, 2022)

Man this movie is really good. Wish it could come out sooner.


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 6, 2022)

So Shanks vs Kizaru only lasted 10 seconds and Kizaru gave up even with Shanks already hurt? It's really a big W for the admiral gang.


----------



## rext1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks was the only one going offensive but couldn't hurt Kizaru or draw blood. Sad.

Borsalino humored the lil Tenryubito playing warrior sticking up his hands.

Gorosei will dock his annual bonus if he touches Saint Shanks Fearlan.

That being said, Shanks is strongest Pirate and > Kaido and Big Mom

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

I don't understand making shanks a Gary stue.

What is the point of Kizaru's DF, if someone like Shanks can do this?

Idc if this is canon or not, it's concerning.

Kizaru revolves as being the fastest on the verse, yet Shanks can tag him and point is sword at him without him being able to react?

Fujitora does nothing too?

What?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

>Kizaru undamaged yet again, like in MF
>Shanks beaten up & bloodied by fodder civilians --> guess his durability vs Lor D. Coast really was not an outlier. Guy is made of paper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Kizaru got Shanks all bloody and bruised and is laughing at his threats_


He let the citizens hit him. Incredible that in a few seconds Shanks had him dead to rights

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

Cannon or not, Kizaru took an L.

He cannot be blitzed like that from anyone, he should be the one doing it.


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> I don't understand making shanks a Gary stue.
> 
> What is the point of Kizaru's DF, if someone like Shanks can do this?
> 
> ...


Old Ray tagged him too 

Kizaru has never been untouchable


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Old Ray tagged him too
> 
> Kizaru has never been untouchable


It's not just that, all of his attacks got deflected 
like nothing and he got blitzed


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Old Ray tagged him too
> 
> Kizaru has never been untouchable


_No, not comparable.

Rayleight tagged him while he was focusing Zoro
And cut him when he was trying to catch them.

He never did in a full 1v1, so I don't mind.

Here, he gets tagged in the Sky, goes down in Light Speed form, and Shanks has his sword already in his throat.

Not comparable at all.
He is not untouchable, but his main power his about being a speedster.

If there is someone who can be faster than him while he is literally light, then I don't know.

Quite dissapointing._


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2022)

Both AdmiralGang and YonkoSet needs to stop promoting their agenda based on this non canon movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >Kizaru undamaged yet again, like in MF
> >Shanks beaten up & bloodied by fodder civilians --> guess his durability vs Lor D. Coast really was not an outlier. Guy is made of paper


What do you think it would have happened if Shanks hadn't stopped his sword?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 6, 2022)

Well obviously Shanks is stronger than Kizaru.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> What do you think it would have happened if Shanks hadn't stopped his sword?


Kizaru tilts his head to the side


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Well obviously Shanks is stronger than Kizaru.


Maybe, but not because of the movie.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Mrdude said:


>


How the fuck do you put this as a win as an admiral fan? It's pathetic at this point to be honest. Not only does Shanks block his initial attack, he catches up to him even at light speed and has his sword at his neck. Then Kizaru raises his hands up in submission. My god the admiral fanbase legit live in a fantasy world based on posts by Shiba and others.


----------



## Cursemark (Aug 6, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> I don't understand making shanks a Gary stue.
> 
> What is the point of Kizaru's DF, if someone like Shanks can do this?
> 
> ...


Nobody ever said Kizaru was the fastest in the verse  or treats him as such


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How the fuck do you put this as a win as an admiral fan? It's pathetic at this point to be honest. Not only does Shanks block his initial attack, he catches up to him even at light speed and has his sword at his neck. Then Kizaru raises his hands up in submission. My god the admiral fanbase legit live in a fantasy world based on posts by Shiba and others.



Like I said, it's dissapointing how a speedster like him couldn't escape away sucessfully.

Let's hope Oda does a better job at portraying his speed.

Shanks should/could be stronger than him, but not faster.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How the fuck do you put this as a win as an admiral fan? It's pathetic at this point to be honest. Not only does Shanks block his initial attack, he catches up to him even at light speed and has his sword at his neck. Then Kizaru raises his hands up in submission. My god the admiral fanbase legit live in a fantasy world based on posts by Shiba and others.


imagine getting this worked up over a non-canon movie where Kizaru takes 0 damage, while* Shanks gets bloody from literal fodder civilians*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Sword at his neck in seconds and these people are still spreading their shitty propaganda. Dear lord    there is trolling and then there is making yourself look like an idiot who can't read a basic scene.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> there is making yourself look like an idiot


like posters being in denial over WSS being stronger than a non-WSS ?


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)

Cursemark said:


> Nobody ever said Kizaru was the fastest in the verse  or treats him as such


??
Everyone claimed that, including me, and he should be, even if it's not by much.

He should had advantage on speed against everyone.

He shouldn't be blitzed like this.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> imagine getting this worked up over a non-canon movie where Kizaru takes 0 damage, while* Shanks gets bloody from literal fodder civilians*


He could have been killed in seconds. All your shitty takes and insecure posting isn't going to change that. It looks really pathetic at this point. Take your L with some dignity.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks' durability is lower than Arlongs

prove me wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> Both AdmiralGang and YonkoSet needs to stop promoting their agenda based on this non canon movie.



there’s nothing for the Admiral Gang to use from this non canon movie for their agenda anyway

 The film pushes Shanks > Fuji and Kizaru pretty hard


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Anybody who has ever watched any sword related show knows the intent behind someone having a sword at your neck. It's clear superiority. My god these people are lost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

imagine being proud of having East Blue level durability as a yonko

lucky for the yonkoset that this movie is non-canon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Multiple Vice Admirals were KO’d by Shanks’ haki lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cursemark (Aug 6, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> ??
> Everyone claimed that, including me, and he should be, even if it's not by much.
> 
> He should had advantage on speed against everyone.
> ...


I’m not talking about fans I’m talking about in-verse. Nobody has ever indicated that Kizaru was the fastest character. We see characters react to/produce light speed attacks on the regular atp even chopper has done it. Kizaru himself has been thwarted directly by Marco and Rayleigh already he’s not really at a speed advantage against higher tier characters


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> there’s nothing for the Admiral Gang to use from this non canon movie for their agenda anyway
> 
> The film pushes Shanks > Fuji and Kizaru pretty hard


I mean Shanks > Fuji and Kizaru is blatantly obvious anyway. Not even the most devout admiral stan would ever seriously deny that.

But using movie feats is weird. Luffy’s been beating Yonko lvl characters since Strong World.


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> _No, not comparable.
> 
> Rayleight tagged him while he was focusing Zoro
> And cut him when he was trying to catch them.
> ...


Is it?

Also Shanks outmaneuvering him doesn’t mean he blitzed him


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> there’s nothing for the Admiral Gang to use from this non canon movie for their agenda anyway
> 
> The film pushes Shanks > Fuji and Kizaru pretty hard



Shanks CoC made TrollZaru smile. That's a "W" for AdmiralGang.

But this film is non canon like every other movie.

I mean Shanks >= Kizaru/Fuji in my opinion. But this film literally does nothing for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Danyboy (Aug 6, 2022)

Wait, how did it turn from Shanks scarring 2 Admirals to Shanks getting injured from fodder civilians

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

Not gonna lie Yellow money looks badass and unimpressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

I bet some civilian lady hit Shanks with her purse and that drew blood

meanwhile Teach & Akainu walked off Gura punches

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Aug 6, 2022)

Anyone serious putting money, going to theatre and watch this shit?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 6, 2022)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Anyone serious putting money, going to theatre and watch this shit?


Yeah..it's almost like this is a billion dollar franchise.


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2022)

Seems like every Strawhats was compared to a Red Hair Pirate (beside Sanji)

Franky's comparison was difficult.

Zoro = Ben Beckmann
Jinbei = Lucky Roo
Sanji = Katakuri
Franky = Building Snake
Robin/Chopper = Monster and Strong Bonch
Nami = Lime Juice (undeserved)
Brook = Rock star (only non commander comparison)
Luffy = Shanks
Ussop = Yassop


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 6, 2022)

Jad said:


> Seems like every Strawhats was compared to a Red Hair Pirate.
> 
> Franky's comparison was difficult.
> 
> ...


Katakuri?


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Katakuri?


Just to finish the list and add Sanji. I edited the post.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> I mean Shanks > Fuji and Kizaru is blatantly obvious anyway. Not even the most devout admiral stan would ever seriously deny that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> Shanks CoC made TrollZaru smile. That's a "W" for AdmiralGang.
> 
> But this film is non canon like every other movie.
> 
> I mean Shanks >= Kizaru/Fuji in my opinion. But this film literally does nothing for me.



volume 4b also has info directly from Oda himself though like Shanks being able to kill other people’s observation haki and prevent them from using future sight etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Aug 6, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah..it's almost like this is a billion dollar franchise.


Okay consumer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2022)

seems like Shanks relies on not getting hit, since he cant tank shit


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Aug 6, 2022)

I think he meant individually, not Shnaks > Admirals


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2022)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> I think he meant individually


So did I


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Sablés said:


> So did I


Bruh no. Nobody was saying Fuji > Shanks


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2022)

This thread makes me sad, pages and pages of Admirals vs Yonko using, so far, NON CANON performances instead of trying to appreaciate the animation and action scenes which is arguably the only reason we watch these movies.


But you have brought you crappy agenda here, OL makes me sad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

The film is already out in France by the way why aren’t @Mariko @Louis-954 giving us first hand spoilers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 6, 2022)

While everyone is impressed with shanks looking fabulous while beaten battered and bloody, I only got one question . . .

What did Ben Beck man do?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> volume 4b also has info directly from Oda himself though like Shanks being able to kill other people’s observation haki and prevent them from using future sight etc



I consider Volume 4B to be canon unless it’s contradicted in future manga story.

But story, powers and pot in the movie are non canon


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> The film is already out in France by the way why aren’t @Mariko @Louis-954 giving us first hand spoilers


My guy... I live in Florida.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2022)

Jad said:


> Seems like every Strawhats was compared to a Red Hair Pirate (beside Sanji)
> 
> Franky's comparison was difficult.
> 
> ...



Out of all the comparisons.

*Chopper *and *Robin *got shafted, since they had to share a '_complete_' character. I know Monster and Bonch Punch are seperate Commanders, but really they are one fighter.

_*Brook *_got shafted too, since he was compared to a non-commander.

_*Nami *_got the best since she was compared to Limejuice, someone out of her league.

_*Zoro, Jinbe, Ussop, Luffy and Frank*y _got who I would expect; Franky comparison one I was slightly surprised about for a moment, but made sense, espcially since the guy is called *Building Snake*


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> My guy... I live in Florida.



dunno why I thought you were French lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> dunno why I thought you were French lol


Because he'll do anything to stop the British.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

@GreenEggsAHam @Seraphoenix kizaru and shanks fight?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

The movie contradicts so many things from the manga. 

The only canon stuff is Shanks being a baby when founded by Roger and being from the Freeland family and how he met Uta.

But that's stuff is also in the guidebook handed out in the movie so it's not really worth seeing.


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> The movie contradicts so many things from the manga.


Yes. 
I also don't like how Shanks crew is literally OP. 

I mean, they should be quite decent. 
But from the movie itself, they look way above the rest. 

RHP's would demolish BMP or the Beast Pirates. 

Even the SH's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

Does anyone know where the Oven vs. Franky fight goes? Or was it a simple clash/punch like in the trailer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Yes.
> I also don't like how Shanks crew is literally OP.
> 
> I mean, they should be quite decent.
> ...


They’re literally the crew Luffy wants to surpass before becoming PK. They’re going to be OP.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

I mean we knew Dhanks crew was the strongest


That's canon to the manga.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @GreenEggsAHam @Seraphoenix kizaru and shanks fight?


Yeah shanks holds him at sword point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

I mean I didn't need a movie to tell me Shanks is stronger than Kizaru and Fujitora.

People acting like this is groundbreaking news is weird to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @GreenEggsAHam @Seraphoenix kizaru and shanks fight?


I saw the fight already.

Kizaru attacked Shanks with his Light Sword, then Shanks broke it in a single swing. Kizaru then transformed into light to get away but Shanks still managed to blitz and catch him and the fight ended with Shanks pointing his sword at Kizaru's neck and Kizaru puts both his hands up in surrender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> _No, not comparable.
> 
> Rayleight tagged him while he was focusing Zoro
> And cut him when he was trying to catch them.
> ...


I mean Kaido's movement is already far above light speed.

Pre Fishman Island Luffy with basic CoO already considers laser slow

But 400 chapters later, a Luffy who has FS thinks Thunder Bagua is too fast.



Marco himself could also react and move to intercept light speed attacks:



Being faster than light isn't all that uncommon among high and top tiers in One Piece.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## rborges01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks being hurt by civilians doesn’t matter much since we have seen Garp being hurt by civilians and Whitebeard hurt by fodders. So if we say that Shanks has bad durability then so do Whitebeard and Garp.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I saw the fight already.
> 
> Kizaru attacked Shanks with his Light Sword, then Shanks broke it in a single swing. Kizaru then transformed into light to get away but Shanks still managed to blitz and catch him and the fight ended with Shanks pointing his sword at Kizaru's neck and Kizaru puts both his hands up in surrender.


wtf, good thing this is non-canon but since oda is involved i still think that some of these feats can be considered canon.


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 7, 2022)

Jad said:


> Does anyone know where the Oven vs. Franky fight goes? Or was it a simple clash/punch like in the trailer?


I think it was just a clash


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Admirals has really nothing against a Yonko.

Shanks can negate coo what else can he do? From the looks of it. He looks like he could also negate DF power.


Too OP

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> wtf, good thing this is non-canon but since oda is involved i still think that some of these feats can be considered canon.


This is most likely the most canon movie we have seen so far though, it is the movie that Oda has been the most involved in so far, and this movie also lore dumped a lot of Shanks' past before the anime and manga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Sanji also showed blue flames once in the film.

@Kishido @Mylesime @Sir Curlyhat @MrPopo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2022)

No movie feats or nice performance for Katakuri bros or Nami simps?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

There was also one scene that seems to be Katakuri offering to assist Shanks with his Future Sight CoO, but Shanks brushed him off and said you are not the only one who can see the future.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> No movie feats or nice performance for Katakuri bros or Nami simps?


There was one scene of Katakuri using Future Sight and tries to assist Shanks.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean I didn't need a movie to tell me Shanks is stronger than Kizaru and Fujitora.
> 
> People acting like this is groundbreaking news is weird to me.


Maybe kizaru but not fuji he pins shanks easily.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Maybe kizaru but not fuji he pins shanks easily.


Shanks just shuts down his CoO and the fight becomes like this.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

negate CoO?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> negate CoO?


Yeah



-1-year-old Shanks was found in a treasure chest by Roger and Rayleigh that was stolen by Roger when God Valley incident happened.

- Shanks' bounty 12 years ago is 1.04 (or 1.004) billion berries.

*- Shanks is known as "The Killer of Color of Observation Haki", which doesn't let his opponent see through the future.* Shanks uses his Burning Sword to villains.

-Kizaru is sweating to see Shanks' Haki , "So...this is the Haki of Yonko Shanks.." Fujitora decides to retreat, saying they shouldn't start a "war" despite many citizenes near them.

-Luffy meets Shanks although Luffy is unconsciously down. The scene where Luffy as Nika and Shanks attack their enemy at the same time was awesome. Shanks warns Kizaru and Fujitora, "If you're gonna steal Uta from us, be prepared to die!" and releases Conquer Haki.

-Beckman is good at Haki and rifles, whose bullet penetrates his enemy. He loves women and is popular amomg women.

-Yasopp never misses his mark and loves dancing.

-Lucky Roo is a cook and is not good at handling women. He is good and Haki and attacks like a bowling ball

-Howling Gab attacks with cutting howling. He hates insects and ghosts.

-Rockstar attacks with his "smashing-up sword style". He digs a hole with his sword like a drill. He has a strong sense of justice and wants others to follow rules.

-Hongo is a doctor and so familiar with weapons that he can rip apart weapons instantly. He loves a clean environment. 

-Building Snake is a navigator. He attacks with a stomping kick. He fights with acrobatic juggling two-sword style. He is good at defense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Maybe kizaru but not fuji he pins shanks easily.


Lol, now you're just making things up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

the saddest part is, this is probably more exposition than the RHPs are gonna get in the manga which was probably oda's intention

poor shanks is gonna die brutally by teach's hand

Reactions: Winner 2 | GODA 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

well maybe not die but get beaten


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

CoC seems to hardcounter everything the more its full potential is revealed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

My guess that CoC was like Divine Power: Monochrome was correct 

honestly the applications of CoC in the movie were more what I was expecting from "advanced" conquerors and more interesting than the CoA+ that we got

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

so at this point, its fair to say shanks is at least equal to kaido

kaido is shanks' physical superior while shanks is kaido's haki superior so they even out except the difference in haki is probably alot greater than the stat difference but we'll save that for later

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks just shuts down his CoO and the fight becomes like this.


Fuji can’t see the future so he’s good + all he has to do is make a barrier of gravity.


Seraphoenix said:


> Lol, now you're just making things up.


Nah his gravity can hurt jack why not shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> so at this point, its fair to say shanks is at least equal to kaido
> 
> kaido is shanks' physical superior while shanks is kaido's haki superior so they even out except the difference in haki is probably alot greater than the stat difference but we'll save that for later


Shanks looking to be seriously OP atm.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Lol, now you're just making things up.


according to him there's 2-3 tiers gap between fuji and kizaru   


like even i used to think that the admirals can push yonko to very high-extreme diff but no more...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

yea negating CoO is cracked and im even less sure mihawk is on this guy's level now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Nah his gravity can hurt jack why not shanks


He doesn't touch him in the movie. Also given he is slower than Kizaru, Shanks would have his sword at his neck even faster. 

WIthin 5 seconds of combat, Shanks could have beheaded Kizaru

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> yea negating CoO is cracked and im even less sure mihawk is on this guy's level now


CoC > All is real


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> yea negating CoO is cracked and im even less sure mihawk is on this guy's level now


It's especially dangerous for the logias who rely on being able to dodge and move their body.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> so at this point, its fair to say shanks is at least equal to kaido
> 
> kaido is shanks' physical superior while shanks is kaido's haki superior so they even out except the difference in haki is probably alot greater than the stat difference but we'll save that for later


kaido extreme diffs shanks and him getting feats doesn't mean shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru would unquestionably give Shanks more difficulty than blind-ass Fuji 

(though not by much  )

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> It's especially dangerous for the logias who rely on being able to dodge and move their body.


My thoughts exactly.

EOS Luffy soloing all 3 admirals becoming more and more possible tbh assuming his Haki mastery surpasses even Shanks'.

Imagine shutting down their CoO and then landing Bajrang Gun coated in Shanks level CoC...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> EOS Luffy soloing all 3 admirals becoming more and more possible tbh assuming his Haki mastery surpasses even Shanks'.
> 
> Imagine shutting down their CoO and then landing Bajrang *Gatling* Gun coated in Shanks level CoC...


FTFY. EoS Luffy will be spamming Bajrangs left and right. Just like how he was using Kong Gatling 1 arc after Dressrosa...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> kaido extreme diffs shanks and him getting feats doesn't mean shit.


that's still fair but considering how oda is beginning to show just how ungodly powerful shanks' haki truly is and with kaido himself thinking that haki is the greatest power, the idea of shanks > kaido may gain more traction in the next couple years

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Utopia Realm said:


> FTFY. EoS Luffy will be spamming Bajrangs left and right. Just like how he was using Kong Gatling 1 arc after Dressrosa...


EOS Luffy shutting down all 4 admirals CoO, then spamming Bajrang Gattling coated in CoC beyond Shanks'  

What the fuck on earth can survive that??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hazuki (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> I mean, they should be quite decent.
> But from the movie itself, they look way above the rest.



why not?
I mean, the shanks crew is the first crew introduced in the manga in chapter 1, they are the first pirates in the manga history
and in 25 years oda still didn't show anything about them

moreover, the haki and the demon fruit were introduced with them from the first chapter, the first pirate ship too, they are also responsible for luffy's passage before and after demon fruit, they gave luffy the desire to become a pirate
oda, from the first chapter of the manga introduced all these things ( mugiwara hat include)

so to imagine that the shanks crew is way above what we have seen, is not surprising

when you wait more than 25 years to show the ability of such an important group of people, it's not without reason, so if oda shows that they are far superior to what we imagine and to the rest of the world of one piece, I would not be surprised


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

so this explains why GB acted like he did when shanks CoC'd him right? he was controlling his breath and paralyzed him with a combination of CoC and CoO. 

So it wasn't just CoC?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> so this explains why GB acted like he did when shanks CoC'd him right? he was controlling his breath and paralyzed him with a combination of CoC and CoO.
> 
> So it wasn't just CoC?


Combo of both CoC & CoO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

YOOO!!!!

FRANKY actually does more than just Punch once with Oven!

Franky vs. Oven looking toasty!

Although in the Trailer Oven clearly uses his Devil Fruit ability, so maybe he got that part wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> so this explains why GB acted like he did when shanks CoC'd him right? he was controlling his breath and paralyzed him with a combination of CoC and CoO.
> 
> So it wasn't just CoC?


No idea tbh, but CoC > everything is slowly becoming the truth imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Combo of both CoC & CoO


From the volume Shanks shutting down CoO is CoC related it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

shanks lol diffing something as busted as future sight while it took luffy an entire battle just to edge it out reminds me of jiren lol diffing hit's timeskip instantly while it took goku an entire assbeating and a tenfold powerup to counter it and he still had his work cut out for him

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> EOS Luffy shutting down all 4 admirals CoO, then spamming Bajrang Gattling coated in CoC beyond Shanks'
> 
> What the fuck on earth can survive that??


Instead of just Lightning, Luffy also Adds FIre for some real fireworks. All the while in the air a 1/2 mile above his opponents. 

I still wonder though at what limit can CoC-CoA-CoO reach in the manga.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> No idea tbh, but CoC > everything is slowly becoming the truth imo


yeah but if it was just purely CoC then it break the power levels system imo, like shanks one shotting admirals because thats the gap between GB and shanks if it was purely CoC... with the reveal of his hew abilities it kind of confirms that GB reverted back to base + sweating and was paralyzed due to the killer of CoO technique + CoC.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> shanks lol diffing something as busted as future sight while it took luffy an entire battle just to edge it out reminds me of jiren lol diffing hit's timeskip instantly while it took goku an entire assbeating and a tenfold powerup to counter it and he still had his work cut out for him


 Don't remind me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

I think next thing with Haki is mixing the 3 haki . Which Shanks is showing now CoC+ CoO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

shanks is the jiren of OP except he's actually well written

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> There was one scene of Katakuri using Future Sight and tries to assist Shanks.



Why was Mr. Weakest YC1 even in the movie then, fanservice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Why was Mr. Weakest YC1 even in the movie then, fanservice?


he wasn't the weakest, they all have different weaknesses and forte.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> I think next thing with Haki is mixing the 3 haki . Which Shanks is showing now CoC+ CoO


Iirc, I mentioned something like this. Oda refers to haki as "Colors", so it would make since to combine them at the top of the world's finest. What Shanks did to GB is what a Tiger's roar casn do to people and animals. Paralyze them with an all-encompassing roar that stops its Prey in its tracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Advanced CoC is proving to be by far the most powerful Haki where even CoO is rendered useless. Not looking good for those specializing in CoO I wonder who that applies to

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

yea

im just gonna go ahead and take the L on supporting that bit of beckman being comparable to shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Jad said:


> YOOO!!!!
> 
> FRANKY actually does more than just Punch once with Oven!
> 
> ...



Ah, I was wondering why you had that 'did Oven level up' thread up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks vs Fuji ended up with no diff lmao


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

benn beckman = kizaru


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> yea
> 
> im just gonna go ahead and take the L on supporting that bit of beckman being comparable to shanks


Goood 

Last is Rayleigh dehype and then we’re good on thinking FM even RHM are on the same level as thier GP and PK captains


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Advanced CoC is proving to be by far the most powerful Haki where even CoO is rendered useless. Not looking good for those specializing in CoO I wonder who that applies to


Kaido could not do it . So, I don't see anyone besides Shanks can do that (except may b Luffy ) cause it's Shanks speciality.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

FA akainu vs shanks, who wins?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Does Shanks learn negating the coo by fighting Mihawk? He is known as clairvoyance iirc.


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Not only can he shut your CoO down, but even if he doesn't, but he also can still fool your CoO   

Who needs island-level attacks when you can just press the 'power down' button on your enemy's abilities?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He doesn't touch him in the movie. Also given he is slower than Kizaru, Shanks would have his sword at his neck even faster.
> 
> WIthin 5 seconds of combat, Shanks could have beheaded Kizaru


Kizaru faster then BB too and guess what shanks is dying to him, anyways unlike kizaru Fuji can use multiple abilities  and can slow down shanks with his gravity while spamming meteors


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Not only can he shut your CoO down, but even if he doesn't, but he also can still fool your CoO
> 
> Who needs island-level attacks when you can just press the 'power down' button on your enemy's abilities?


too op

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Not only can he shut your CoO down, but even if he doesn't, but he also can still fool your CoO
> 
> Who needs island-level attacks when you can just press the 'power down' button on your enemy's abilities?


Fuji is hardcountered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2022)

The movie's out now in Japan? I completely forgot about that.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> FA akainu vs shanks, who wins?


shanks

akainu being stronger than his admirals along with his standing possibly being more flexible than their's means nothing right now


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Advanced CoC is proving to be by far the most powerful Haki where even CoO is rendered useless. Not looking good for those specializing in CoO I wonder who that applies to


Why you keep coming for katakuri? At least his relevant  unlike a certain mr.


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Why you keep coming for katakuri? At least his relevant  unlike a certain mr.



Because I think he is the most overrated character in the series  

And you of all people don't get to chastise me about being fixated on certain characters Mr. Ham

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Fuji is hardcountered


Fujitora probably still has stupid levels of Sensory techniques that still allow him to move around without CoO, like Daredevil or Spiderman or the character his based off of.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Shank single handedly destroy the Yonko/admiral debate.


If your argument is focus on Shanks durability then you already lose and just living in la la land just to stay relevant to the topic.

As steph curry once gesture, night night AW boys.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kizaru faster then BB too and guess what shanks is dying to him, anyways unlike kizaru Fuji can use multiple abilities  and can slow down shanks with his gravity while spamming meteors


Bro, Fuji isn't even going to get to the word 'Gravito' before there is a sword near his face 

Those little pebbles from space are so relevant they haven't even damaged someone like Chopper yet


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Why was Mr. Weakest YC1 even in the movie then, fanservice?


Nah Mr. Strongest YC1 did have some FS action as well.


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks has superior offense so vs Kaido it would likely start off with Shanks dominating in the beginning and by the end he would have really whittled him down, but Kaido really needs far fewer hits landed to secure the dub so he would ultimately win in an extremely difficult fight.



Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Nah Mr. Strongest YC1 did have some FS action as well.



Beckman showed some future sight nice further rendering those who are wholly reliant on it to fight as useless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Gear 5 Luffy and Shanks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Shanks has superior offense so vs Kaido it would likely start off with Shanks dominating in the beginning and by the end he would have really whittled him down, but Kaido really needs likely far fewer hits landed to secure the dub so he would ultimately win in an extremely difficult fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Beckman showed some future sight nice


Katakuri, Beckmann isn't YC1 in my eyes.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2022)

Definitely gonna see this movie. Was absorbed in playing Xenoblade Chronicles 3 last couple days to realize RED being released in Japan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> yeah but if it was just purely CoC then it break the power levels system imo, like shanks one shotting admirals because thats the gap between GB and shanks if it was purely CoC... with the reveal of his hew abilities it kind of confirms that GB reverted back to base + sweating and was paralyzed due to the killer of CoO technique + CoC.





o0Shinthi0o said:


> Combo of both CoC & CoO




The "Observation Killer" is mentioned under 霸王色 aka CoC Haki, so it does imply that he can use his CoC to shutdown CoO.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

shanks blocking future sight is straight some darth sidious shit

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Gear 5 Luffy and Shanks


Does Shanks vs Kizaru happens B4 or after this


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Years ago I said that if the war continued at MF with Shanks there, then he would knock out everyone VA level and below out. Seems some VAs would still be standing but not all. So the 100k navy soldiers would be reduced to maybe 50 still standing

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Does Shanks vs Kizaru happens B4 or after this


Before

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Because I think he is the most overrated character in the series


2nd most overrated after a certain mr you know who it is.


Seraphoenix said:


> Bro, Fuji isn't even going to get to the word 'Gravito' before there is a sword near his face


Uses horizontal gravity then his barrier to repel shanks


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> The "Observation Killer" is mentioned under 霸王色 aka CoC Haki, so it does imply that he can use his CoC to shutdown CoO.


@TheOmega You won again bro. CotC can shut down CoO


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Volume seems to suggest Beckmann can counter Admirals, but needs translation though.

Also it doesn't mention that Beckmann has CoC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> shanks blocking future sight is straight some darth sidious shit


So shanks can’t counter BM


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Volume seems to suggest Beckmann can counter Admirals, but needs translation though.


Beckmann>admirals 

It’s time.

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> So shanks can’t counter BM


he just overpowers her and sends her ass flying back to WCI

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @TheOmega You won again bro. CotC can shut down CoO


It seems unique to Shanks for now, most likely because Shanks CoC is the strongest alive atm.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

WB pirates I can understand as Marco/Jozu/Vista were all impressive but how on Earth do you think Big Mom and Kaido could go up against the red hairs? Those two individually would stalemate Shanks but admiral level Beckman and YC1 level Roo and Yasopp as well as Bonk Punch and the rest would run wild on everyone else and help Shanks finish off the emperors. It would be an overall mid difficulty fight with no major casualties on their part. Anything less than the F6 or Ministers would get CoC'd to death so numbers are irrelevant too.

Beckman can likely solo the sweet commanders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> he just overpowers her and sends her ass flying back to WCI


If kaido confirmed big mom is a death match , shanks ability’s  are useless against bm and couldn’t make kizaru bleed


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Years ago I said that if the war continued at MF with Shanks there, then he would knock out everyone VA level and below out. Seems some VAs would still be standing but not all. So the 100k navy soldiers would be reduced to maybe 50 still standing


How will WB do that in MF, he couldnt do a single basic coc blast lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @TheOmega You won again bro. CotC can shut down CoO


WSC who's fighting style was heavily reliant on AdvCoC could not do that . So , I am guessing it's special for Shanks .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> How will WB do that in MF, he couldnt do a single basic coc blast lol


The closer we are to end game, the more we understand how severely nerfed CoCless and CoOless sick Oldbeard was on Marineford lmao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> The closer we are to end game, the more we understand how severely nerfed CoCless and CoOless sick Oldbeard was on Marineford lmao.


Or Oda himself did not  know advCoC existed at that time .


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> The closer we are to end game, the more we understand how severely nerfed CoCless and CoOless sick Oldbeard was on Marineford lmao.


Any full power Yonko crew would do better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Yasopp's CoO is superior to Katakuri's too...

Katakuri can see glimpses into the future but Yasopp can keep seeing into the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Maybe kizaru but not fuji he pins shanks easily.


@JustSumGuy You heard the man.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

if shanks' CoC mastery is a 10 then kaido's like a 7

but kaido requires substantially more to put down compared to shanks


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

If you have beckman admiral then is Koby admiral level already? Paired with Zoro and beckman


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Or Oda himself did not  know advCoC existed at that time .


Skysplit happened before MF
ACOA happened in MF

Oda had some idea

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Or Oda himself did not  know advCoC existed at that time .


Nah Skysplit was already a thing Pre TS, and the no ACoC pre TS excuse doesn't work because WB was explicitly shown to be unable to use even basic CoC due to his heartattack -  he can't use ACoC even if he wanted to.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> WB pirates I can understand as Marco/Jozu/Vista were all impressive but how on Earth do you think Big Mom and Kaido could go up against the red hairs? Those two individually would stalemate Shanks but admiral level Beckman and YC1 level Roo and Yasopp as well as Bonk Punch and the rest would run wild on everyone else and help Shanks finish off the emperors. It would be an overall mid difficulty fight with no major casualties on their part. Anything less than the F6 or Ministers would get CoC'd to death so numbers are irrelevant too.
> 
> Beckman can likely solo the sweet commanders.


Oda don’t care lol, it’s time to submit to the Redhairs. Even if the RHP are literally the only members of Shanks crew they’d still wipe if they really are that powerful. Making RHP look like he can solo MF more likely tbh.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yasopp's CoO is superior to Katakuri's too...
> 
> Katakuri can see glimpses into the future but Yasopp can keep seeing into the future.


Usopp hype.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yasopp's CoO is superior to Katakuri's too...
> 
> Katakuri can see glimpses into the future but Yasopp can keep seeing into the future.


Is this End game usopp hype? I can’t tell.

Reactions: GODA 3


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Is this End game usopp hype? I can’t tell.


It is.
He wants to surpass his dad Iirc.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Is this End game usopp hype? I can’t tell.


Hopefully.

Usopp might have the strongest CoO in the verse EOS excluding Luffy tbh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Also is it true that Sanji's future extreme diff opponent Lucky Roo was matched with Jinbei

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Just remember Vista was a rival to this beast. WSM Vista no longer a joke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Nah Skysplit was already a thing Pre TS, and the no ACoC pre TS excuse doesn't work because WB was explicitly shown to be unable to use even basic CoC due to his heartattack -  he can't use ACoC even if he wanted to.


He couldn’t use coc because of a magma injury also just because he wouldn’t be able to use a coc blast doesn’t stop him from using coating you can’t lose that.

Luffy was near death spamming acoc so wb is able 


Dead Precedence said:


> Oda don’t care lol, it’s time to submit to the Redhairs. Even if the RHP are literally the only members of Shanks crew they’d still wipe if they really are that powerful. Making RHP look like he can solo MF more likely tbh.


There not solo marineford, WBP confirmed strongest pirate crew got low diff


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Also is it true that Sanji's future extreme diff opponent Lucky Roo was matched with Jinbei


Lucky Roo didn't fight Jinbe iirc, but Lucky Roo seems to be a speedster with canonball fighting style.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

Listening to the reactions in the theatre is so annoying, but what is more annoying is no one hardly cheers for Franky. F*ck the fanbase. I'd make sure I cheer for Franky in the theatre worth a 100 people.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Also is it true that Sanji's future extreme diff opponent Lucky Roo was matched with Jinbei


They had to give the Mochiman some respect by lining him up with Sanji.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Volume seems to suggest Beckmann can counter Admirals, but needs translation though.
> 
> Also it doesn't mention that Beckmann has CoC.


I've asked MShadows to translate. I wish we could get better quality pics though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Breadman (Aug 7, 2022)

Conquistador said:


> Oden wasn’t Oda’s self insert, it was Shanks all along



OF COURSE SHANKS IS HIS SELF-INSERT, I KNEW THIS GUY WAS TOO MARY-SUE WITH ALL THE RECENT REVELATIONS.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

It is undeniable at this point that Red Hair Pirates are the most powerful Yonkou Crew we have seen so far. 

They have multiple Haki specialists and their captain has the strongest CoC shown so far too.


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Since Vista and Yasopp are implied to be equals/rivals Vista > Katakuri 100% confirmed as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Also is it true that Sanji's future extreme diff opponent Lucky Roo was matched with Jinbei





Jad said:


> Seems like every Strawhats was compared to a Red Hair Pirate (beside Sanji)
> 
> Franky's comparison was difficult.
> 
> ...



*Robin *and *Chopper *I think were done dirty when paired up with Red Hair Pirate's *Monster *& *Botch Punch*, while *Brook *comes in next as being done in; being linked to *Rockstar*, a non-commander.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> FA akainu vs shanks, who wins?


Since Oda has implied that FA is a cut above Admirals post timeskip there's no way to say for certain what diff, but my money is on Shanks for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Vista equals Yasopp and Jozu is likely equal to Roo and if we add in the other WB commanders including Izo and their numbers it is very likely that unlike the Beast and Big Mom pirates the WB pirates can indeed match the red hairs.

Beckman is the only one who is likely a step above Marco but even then Marco probably gives him a good fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

I can already smell Luffy's EOS powerups coming  

Luffy with 
CoC > Shanks and can shutdown CoO, 
CoO > Yasopps that can keep seeing into the future
CoA unknown but most likely will have something even more advanced.

AND on top of that mastery of Sun God with Bajrang Gattling...

Yeah EOS Luffy mid diffing Top Tiers seem possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

yea oldbeard's decline was tragic

he went from being able to skysplit with the strongest CoC user alive to barely being able to tango with admirals and even then, would've lost in a battle of attrition

and i say this as a big WB stan

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

I love how the Red Hairs feel so much like pirates. Swords or a gun or your hands and haki. That's it. Just like the Roger pirates. It's so easy to get distracted by all the fire, lightning, and other powers that have taken over the manga.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Thats why BM and BEAST pirates are amassing weapon etc just to catch up.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (Aug 7, 2022)

Sad that we had to learn all these abilites in movie spoilers, and a booklet instead of the manga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It is undeniable at this point that Red Hair Pirates are the most powerful Yonkou Crew we have seen so far.
> 
> They have multiple Haki specialists and their captain has the strongest CoC shown so far too.


Writing was on the wall for a long time. They were the yonko mirror to the Strawhats of course they would be the strongest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> I love how the Red Hairs feel so much like pirates. Swords or a gun or your hands and haki. That's it. Just like the Roger pirates. It's so easy to get distracted by all the fire, lightning, and other powers that have taken over the manga.


I was going to complain about there being no top tier gunslingers but since Beckmann>admirals I can’t complain anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

to all pokemon power stans 

we still have blackbeard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Vista equals Yasopp and Jozu is likely equal to Roo and if we add in the other WB commanders including Izo and their numbers it is very likely that unlike the Beast and Big Mom pirates the WB pirates can indeed match the red hairs.
> 
> Beckman is the only one who is likely a step above Marco but even then Marco probably gives him a good fight.


How does wbp win though? They were confirmed over any pirate crew so what pushes them over RHP?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks bullying Kizaru

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How does wbp win though? They were confirmed over any pirate crew so what pushes them over RHP?



Because the crews are relatively evenly matched it depends on the captain. WB when he wasn't so sick would tilt the outcome in favor of the WBs but close to Marineford Red Hairs would likely win.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks bullying Kizaru


still kept his composure better than greenbeta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Koby equals beckman in the span of just 2 years.

18 year old Koby>18 year old luffy who was still training with ray so <doffy.

Fastest  growth rate in manga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> The "Observation Killer" is mentioned under 霸王色 aka CoC Haki, so it does imply that he can use his CoC to shutdown CoO.


So this is an adCoC ability right? kaido wasn't able to do this...


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Red Hair pirates would have destroyed Marineford had Sengoku not end the war right there... it is not even a joke anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Because the crews are relatively evenly matched it depends on the captain. WB when he wasn't so sick would tilt the outcome in favor of the WBs but close to Marineford Red Hairs would likely win.


Oda said during marineford  they were the strongest crew though so even when wb was sick they had something the rhp didn’t

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Oda said during marineford  they were the strongest crew though so even when wb was sick *they had something the rhp didn’t*



That something is Whitebeard then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> still kept his composure better than greenbeta


This was an AoE CoC btw, Shanks wasn't just focusing his CoC on Kizaru, this CoC wave was used against the entire Marine fleet coming, including Fuji and Kizaru and Vice Admirals etc.

Vice Admirals got KO'ed while Momonga kneeled down in submission.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Koby equals beckman in the span of just 2 years.
> 
> 18 year old Koby>18 year old luffy who was still training with ray so <doffy.
> 
> Fastest  growth rate in manga


Hancock definitely lost to Koby.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> This was an AoE CoC btw, Shanks wasn't just focusing his CoC on Kizaru, this CoC wave was used against the entire Marine fleet coming, including Fuji and Kizaru and Vice Admirals etc.
> 
> Vice Admirals got KO'ed while Momonga kneeled down in submission.


shhhh

just shit on greenbeta with me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> I was going to complain about there being no top tier gunslingers but since Beckmann>admirals I can’t complain anymore.


Yassopp be like:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks bullying Kizaru


I think this is his regular CoC while the one he used on GB was it's advanced version which controls breathing and paralysis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks bullying Kizaru


If he wasn’t a stone cold killer he probably would’ve reacted like Greenbull. So it’s kind of impressive on Kizaru apart tbh but yeah he definitely wanted to react more heavily you can tell.



Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Red Hair pirates would have destroyed Marineford had Sengoku not end the war right there... it is not even a joke anymore.


With the way things are going yeah. Admirals won’t do shit to Shanks, Beckmann can take another and the rest gangbang one with room to spare. The marines lost to a top tier when Mihawk left so yeah, they’d do way more damage than people would like to admit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I think this is his regular CoC while the one he used on GB was it's advanced version which controls breathing and paralysis.


I think the difference here is that the CoC Shanks used here is AoE and unfocused while the one in 1055 Shanks focused his CoC to single target GB alone without affecting Yamato, Scabbards and gang, hence the one GB experienced is more concentrated in power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru is literally smiling and show a single drop of sweat. Shanks fans exaggerated this..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> This was an AoE CoC btw, Shanks wasn't just focusing his CoC on Kizaru, this CoC wave was used against the entire Marine fleet coming, including Fuji and Kizaru and Vice Admirals etc.
> 
> Vice Admirals got KO'ed while Momonga kneeled down in submission.


Actually you can make a case this one was more controlled and more angrier then the used on gb the one used for gb(weakest admiral tanked it ez) was also knocking the newbies in shanks crew


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Kizaru is literally smiling and show a single drop of sweat. Shanks fans exaggerated this..


He looks more like cringing to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I think the difference here is that the CoC Shanks used here is AoE and unfocused while the one in 1055 Shanks focused his CoC to single target GB alone without affecting Yamato, Scabbards and gang, hence the one GB experienced is more concentrated in power.


So his killer of CoO and controlling breathing technique didn't cause GB to retreat, sweat and paralyze but it was regular concentrated CoC? I am confused.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> So his killer of CoO and controlling breathing technique didn't cause GB to retreat, sweat and paralyze but it was regular concentrated CoC? I am confused.


I think it just means his concentrated CoC is so strong it has all those effects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Fuji out here getting twerked on?  only admiral that pulls baddies, I mean can’t blame uta if I was a girl and seen that chiseled square jawline and well built body, handsome  of an 8ft blind man I’d do the same thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Lewd 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji out here getting twerked on?  only admiral that pulls baddies, I mean can’t blame uta if I was a girl and seen that chiseled square jawline and well built body, handsome  of an 8ft blind man I’d do the same thing


Ughhh... Uta twerking in front of shanks...disgusting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji out here getting twerked on?  only admiral that pulls baddies, I mean can’t blame uta if I was a girl and seen that chiseled square jawline and well built body, handsome  of an 8ft blind man I’d do the same thing


^ (use bro) wut


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Uta seems to be a childhood friend of Luffy and they seem really close with each other, with Uta even hugging half naked Luffy in the end.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

whats uta's role in the film anyway?


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

i know she's only shanks' adopted daughter


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> whats uta's role in the film anyway?


Main character of the show and also movie villian.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Vista equals Yasopp and Jozu is likely equal to Roo and if we add in the other WB commanders including Izo and their numbers it is very likely that unlike the Beast and Big Mom pirates the WB pirates can indeed match the red hairs.
> 
> Beckman is the only one who is likely a step above Marco but even then Marco probably gives him a good fight.


Where does this Yassop/Roo hype come from? I'm not gonna read 40 pages lol

And yea, Jozu is most likely on the same lvl as Rou. They are both described as the fighters of their crews.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda continues the theme of adopted children with Uta it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Where does this Yassop/Roo hype come from? I'm not gonna read 40 pages lol
> 
> And yea, Jozu is most likely on the same lvl as Rou. They are both described as the fighters of their crews.


Yassop has CoO even better than Katakuri's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Where does this Yassop/Roo hype come from? I'm not gonna read 40 pages lol
> 
> And yea, Jozu is most likely on the same lvl as Rou. They are both described as the fighters of their crews.


Yassopp’s CoO is better than Katakuri’s apparently.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Main character of the show and also movie villian.


so is she stronger than bullet?


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> so is she stronger than bullet?


With the monster summons, yes she is.


----------



## Conquistador (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji out here getting twerked on?  only admiral that pulls baddies, I mean can’t blame uta if I was a girl and seen that chiseled square jawline and well built body, handsome  of an 8ft blind man I’d do the same thing



Both Shanks and Oden’s daughters are thots 

Is the fate that awaits a swordsman’s child?

No wonder Mihawk doesn’t have any kids

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> so is she stronger than bullet?


She summoned a monster that took the combined power of Gear 5 Luffy and Shanks to take down. What do you think?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> She summoned a monster that took the combined power of Gear 5 Luffy and Shanks to take down, What do you think?


so no then 

gotcha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> She summoned a monster that took the combined power of Gear 5 Luffy and Shanks to take down, What do you think?


Does shanks use adCoC on the monster?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Does shanks use adCoC on the monster?


Yes both Luffy and Shanks used ACoC.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yassop has CoO even better than Katakuri's.





Dead Precedence said:


> Yassopp’s CoO is better than Katakuri’s apparently.


 

Vista hype indeed then. Deep Blue mentions they have history/rivalry with each other. Top tier marksmanship vs top tier swordsmanship

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

BM just got her strongest female position yoinked by a bitch thats barely an adult

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yes both Luffy and Shanks used ACoC.


Lets goooo

Luffy uses a regular G5 + adCoC attack or a named one like Bajrang gun?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Vista hype indeed then. Deep Blue mentions they have history/rivalry with each other. Top tier marksmanship vs top tier swordsmanship


WSM Vista no longer a joke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Vista hype indeed then. Deep Blue mentions they have history/rivalry with each other. Top tier marksmanship vs top tier swordsmanship


Long time ago though


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> BM just got her strongest female position yoinked by a bitch thats barely an adult


Uta yonko lvl lmao


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Long time ago though


It's not mentioned afaik, and they still seemed bitter in MF. Though who knows. The Databooks do say Vista is one of the "very elite/top brass" swordsmen of the OP world, or something alone these lines.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Lets goooo
> 
> Luffy uses a regular G5 + adCoC attack or a named one like Bajrang gun?


Lemme just show you the gif lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks hype = BM, law and kidd hype


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

So, question does the YC1, YC2  etc scaling only not apply to the Redhairs or does that extend to the WBP?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Lemme just show you the gif lol


I am trying not to spoil it and you just posted a gif

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I am trying not to spoil it and you just posted a gif


Fuck I am sorry I didn't know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Lemme just show you the gif lol


G5 animated looks kinda nice ngl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I am trying not to spoil it and you just posted a gif


But yeah Luffy wasn't using Bajrang Gun, it was a G5 attack about same size as Kong Gun.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

imagine you've been bred for combat since day 1, mastered all 3 hakis, gained one of the strongest mythical zoans, and amassed a reputation of being unbeatable in 1v1 only for some jailbait bitch to pull a summon out of her ass and oneshot you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> imagine you've been bred for combat since day 1, mastered all 3 hakis, gained one of the strongest mythical zoans, and amassed a reputation of being unbeatable in 1v1 only for some jailbait bitch to pull a summon out of her ass and oneshot you


Uta with her brokenness reminds me of Killua’s sister vs Meruem debates.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks unnamed adCoC attack = G5 luffy unnamed adCoC attack it seems.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru really stepped up to shanks just to get blitz diff in 5 seconds

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> imagine you've been bred for combat since day 1, mastered all 3 hakis, gained one of the strongest mythical zoans, and amassed a reputation of being unbeatable in 1v1 only for some jailbait bitch to pull a summon out of her ass and oneshot you


From feats alone Uta is likely the strongest character so far in the entire series.

Like the monster she summon is also so difficult to kill you need to have two Yonko level characters killing it, one from the dream dimension one in the real world, and both attacks have to be synchronized to strike it at the exact same moment.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Seems they were pretty good friends when they were younger. Shanks also seems like he played dad to Luffy for a while as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> From feats alone Uta is likely the strongest character so far in the entire series.
> 
> Like the monster she summon is also so difficult to kill you need to have two Yonko level characters killing it, one from the dream dimension one in the real world, and both attacks have to be synchronized to strike her at the exact same moment.


G5 Luffy + puncture wilie can get job done too imo.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

shanks and luffy combining their attack is the same vibe as goku, gohan and goten's kamehameha against broly in M10

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> G5 Luffy + puncture wilie can get job done too imo.


It was a team effort too bro, you need to have CoO so good you can time the attack to land on it from Dream Dimension and Real World at the EXACT same time. Usopp and Yasopp linked their god tier CoO together for Luffy and Shanks to time their attacks at the right moment from two completely different dimensions.

Meaning it is absolutely impossible to beat Uta's monster solo. It is the real WSC lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It was a team effort too bro, you need to have CoO so good you can time the attack to land on it from Dream Dimension and Real World at the EXACT same time. Usopp and Yasopp linked their god tier CoO together for Luffy and Shanks to time their attacks at the right moment from two completely different dimensions.
> 
> Meaning it is absolutely impossible to beat Uta's monster solo. It is the real WSC lol.


Power creep piece is real and we just finished Wano. Xebec being able to solo his crew, EoS Luffy soloing Marineford etc, incoming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Power creep piece is real and we just finished Wano. Xebec being able to solo his crew, EoS Luffy soloing Marineford etc, incoming.


we bout to have a yonko level³ big bad in the next movie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> we bout to have a yonko level³ big bad in the next movie


Enemy that takes the combined spirit bomb of everyone in the series to defeat lol


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> we bout to have a yonko level³ big bad in the next movie


It’s gonna feel strange and hilarious to have every new movie villain be >Kaido ngl.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

inb4 imu can solo all 4 yonko and roger at the same time

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm not a big Shanks fan but that combo attack

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> inb4 imu can solo all 4 yonko and roger at the same time


Honestly he/she kinda has to at this point since the WG seems heavily outmatched by the SH grand fleet and Allies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Honestly he/she kinda has to at this point since the WG seems heavily outmatched by the SH grand fleet and Allies.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Aug 7, 2022)

Can I get a quick rundown on any non-haki revelations about Shanks? Info seems to be scattered.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Admirals are fodder

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


>


I don’t like it and I’d rather have a PK level Akainu than a broken Imu that has every devil fruit ability known to man but even with a Pk level akainu they’d still be outmatched. Hopefully the SSG or whatever deliver.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Can I get a quick rundown on any non-haki revelations about Shanks? Info seems to be scattered.


Shanks bounty 12 years ago was 1B, the Gorosei speculated Shanks is from Fearland Family and he was found by Roger when he was 1 year old.

His duel against Mihawk was also Haki restricted and only limited to skill.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> inb4 imu can solo all 4 yonko and roger at the same time


Raigo made out of pure CoC lightning soon


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Honestly he/she kinda has to at this point since the WG seems heavily outmatched by the SH grand fleet and Allies.


my theory is he/she/it has full immortality and uranus which may have some esoteric abilities of its own (might even just flatout be the strongest AW) so who knows

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Conquistador (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks bounty 12 years ago was 1B, the Gorosei speculated Shanks is from Fearland Family and he was found by Roger when he was 1 year old.
> 
> *His duel against Mihawk was also Haki restricted and only limited to skill.*

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Fake, since we all know Mihawk’s blade was most definitely not black back then.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> I don’t like it and I’d rather have a PK level Akainu than a broken Imu that has every devil fruit ability known to man but even with a Pk level akainu they’d still be outmatched. Hopefully the SSG or whatever deliver.


The Yonkou have _that_ kind of presence where you know no one dares fuck with them. Im doesn't look like a guy who would let 4 extremely powerful people, with massive armies and resources go after the hidden treasure like that, if he could deal with them. They even needed an elaborate trap to deal with future PK Ace.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Conquistador (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Fake, since we all know Mihawk’s blade was most definitely not black back then.



Why not, black paint has always been pretty cheap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> The Yonkou have _that_ kind of presence where you know no one dares fuck with them. Im doesn't look like a guy who would let 4 extremely powerful people, with massive armies and resources go after the hidden treasure like that, if he could deal with them. They even needed an elaborate trap to deal with future PK Ace.


Imu is an asspull don’t think too hard about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

peak blackbeard > imu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Hazuki said:


> why not?
> I mean, the shanks crew is the first crew introduced in the manga in chapter 1, they are the first pirates in the manga history
> and in 25 years oda still didn't show anything about them
> 
> ...


No, in Luffy's vivre card, it said Luffy always wanted to become a pirate even before he met Shanks. Meaning Joyboy's will was pushing luffy to be free.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> yeah but if it was just purely CoC then it break the power levels system imo, like shanks one shotting admirals because thats the gap between GB and shanks if it was purely CoC... with the reveal of his hew abilities it kind of confirms that GB reverted back to base + sweating and was paralyzed due to the killer of CoO technique + CoC.


Oda said in Road to Laughtale 4 that Luffy's Barjung Gun's Haki vibrations could be felt from 1000 miles away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

How shit is Shanks durability?

Can Nami one-shot if she lands a hit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2022)

He stopped him in his light form?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Hazuki (Aug 7, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> No, in Luffy's vivre card, it said Luffy always wanted to become a pirate even before he met Shanks.



Not at all
think about it , when he says luffy always want to become pirate " it's in the sense since luffy is little

garp himself said that it's shanks who made him want to become a pirate ^^

how can luffy want to become a pirate when he met shanks when he already  wanted to be the pirate king before he met shanks? ^^
luffy was 4 or 5 years old

garp curses shanks for making him want to become a pirate


if i tell you i want to be an astronaut and *i always wanted* to be an astronaut, it means i want to be an astronaut *since i was little
same for luffy he always want to be pirate king since he is little  , the time he met shanks , *
the time when shanks made him want to be a pirate, the time when shanks made his promise through his hat that he will find him when he is a great pirate

shanks crew are the first pirates that luffy met
you're talking nonsense


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

Last word on the street is that admirals fans are review bombing the movie to try to stop people from watching it

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Sok said:


> Last word on the street is that admirals fans are review bombing the movie to try to stop people from watching it


Smh this is like DCEU fans doing this to MCU films (and vice versa, I have no stake in the race).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God Movement said:


> He stopped him in his light form?


Blitzed him in his light form and had his sword at Kizaru's neck forcing a surrender.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## nyamad (Aug 7, 2022)

I wouldn’t be surprised if shanks top 3 commanders can take on the whole BMP/BP without there captains. They seem on another complete level when it comes to commanders.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Fake, since we all know Mihawk’s blade was most definitely not black back then.


do we even know it was Mihawk who turned Yoru into a black blade? considering it is called literally "Black Blade Night" I figured it had been a black blade for a while to earn that name


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Hazuki said:


> Not at all
> think about it , when he says luffy always want to become pirate " it's in the sense since luffy is little
> 
> garp himself said that it's shanks who made him want to become a pirate ^^
> ...


Nope it in the vivre card databook, he was interested in pirates since *before* he met Shanks. Read the Vivre card databook and sbs 100. So before you talk, read the luffy sectio of the databook and read sbs 100.


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Damn it with the Greenbull stuff and now this non-canon movie my biggest concern is this infernal Yonkoset will drive @Admiral Kizaru back to hibernation

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Blitzed him in his light form and had his sword at Kizaru's neck forcing a surrender.


And G5 Luffy is comparable in speed. 
Which means he can replicate it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> And G5 Luffy is comparable in speed.
> Which means he can replicate it


Kaido also scales too since he blitzed G5 Luffy etc. etc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Damn it with the Greenbull stuff and now this non-canon movie my biggest concern is this infernal Yonkoset will drive @Admiral Kizaru back to hibernation


He's not going anywhere.
Kizaru will rise again.
Just you wait.
We still need to see his awakened state.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Kaido also scales too since he blitzed G5 Luffy etc. etc.


Kaido never blitzed G5 Luffy iirc 
No way hoze.
That means he blitzed Shanks.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Damn it with the Greenbull stuff and now this non-canon movie my biggest concern is this infernal Yonkoset will drive @Admiral Kizaru back to hibernation


He came back just in time to learn his place.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Kaido never blitzed G5 Luffy iirc
> No way hoze.
> That means he blitzed Shanks.


Here






Kaido landed a clean triple combo on Gear 5 Luffy.

The takeaway imo is that Light Speed isn't really an advantage at top level combat and top tiers can blitz each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Kaido can blitz Shanks?


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaido was actually beating the dogshit out of G5 Luffy before he chose to purposefully take Bajrang Gun head on

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

akainu needs adv. CoC on top of having awakening just to compete not even necessarily to beat these guys

his awakening will be incredibly powerful for sure but it won't be enough not when haki has the higher ceiling


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> So Kaido can blitz Shanks?


It should go both ways imo, Shanks can blitz Kaido and vice versa.

I mean that's One Piece combat lol, RPG style taking turns to blitz each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It should go both ways imo, Shanks can blitz Kaido and vice versa.
> 
> I mean that's One Piece combat lol, RPG style taking turns to blitz each other.


Wtf I have never heard of that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

trance said:


> akainu needs adv. CoC on top of having awakening just to compete not even necessarily to beat these guys
> 
> his awakening will be incredibly powerful for sure but it won't be enough not when haki has the higher ceiling


He will have it.
I am going to die on thar hill.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Kaido was actually beating the dogshit out of G5 Luffy before he chose to purposefully take Bajrang Gun head on


And lost the fight in the end fair and square.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Wtf I have never heard of that.


I mean people in One Piece take turns blitzing each other  

Luffy and Kaido were blitzing each other through out the fight too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Oh yeah this reminds me @xmysticgohanx , you might like this movie since you always harp on about Vista>Katakuri when his rival has better CoO. You won.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

@Tsukuyomi Base form Kaido's Thunder Bagua is also clearly far above light speed too.


Pre Fishman Island Luffy with basic CoO already considers laser slow


But 400 chapters later, a Luffy who has FS thinks Thunder Bagua is too fast.





Marco himself could also react and move to intercept light speed attacks:




Being faster than light isn't all that uncommon among high and top tiers in One Piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

I think there's definitely a parity when it comes to the original Yonkou, grouped in pairs.

You have the RHPs and the WBPs (descending from the WB/Roger rivalry/lineage)

And you have the BMPs and BPs (descending from the Rocks era aka the New Rocks Pirates).

BB is a mix between the two.

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

Not enough people talking about Oven vs. Franky man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Canonically *in the manga* WBPs were the strongest crew and WB was the strongest yonkou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> He will have it.
> I am going to die on thar hill.


good on you man

me personally, its like 30/70 he has it

he has the strongest offensive fruit tho, and isn't a mere admiral like greenbeta so who knows, maybe oda really will just flatout make him significantly stronger than not just the admirals but any other marine in history

that'd be the biggest simultaneous win and loss for admiralgang

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Canonically *in the manga* WBPs were the strongest crew and WB was the strongest yonkou


Before WB removed his IV sure.

Whitebeard earnt his title in his prime, and you don't lose your titles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Gear 5 was worse at fighting than Base Luffy with Gear 2 +3 Stacking shown in chapter 1037. * 1037 Base Luffy was blitzing Kaido left right. Only problem was Haki.* Now that Luffy"s haki surpassed Kaido's, base Luffy is above hybrid Kaido.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

I think another interesting to note is that with the new yonko crew every first mate seems to be a vice captain or closer to their captain compared to the previous ones. Inb4 buggy Mihawk memes but yeah, but if we make an exception for him maybe you can make an exception for the WBP in terms of their crew dynamics m.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Canonically *in the manga* WBPs were the strongest crew and WB was the strongest yonkou


It must be acknowledged they were most likely a bigger crew though


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> I think another interesting to note is that with the new yonko crew every first mate seems to be a vice captain or closer to their captain compared to the previous ones. Inb4 buggy Mihawk memes but yeah, but if we make an exception for him maybe you can make an exception for the WBP in terms of their crew dynamics m.


Marco and WB's dynamics is much more similar to King and Kaido's or Katakuri and Big Mom's than Beckmann and Shanks or Rayleigh and Roger imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Jad said:


> Not enough people talking about Oven vs. Franky man.


Who is Franky bro?


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> @Tsukuyomi Base form Kaido's Thunder Bagua is also clearly far above light speed too.
> 
> 
> Pre Fishman Island Luffy with basic CoO already considers laser slow
> ...


That was base Luffy without Gears. 

*In chapter 1037, with Gears 2 &3 he makes Kaido look completely slow. Only problem was his Haki.

Base Luffy/ G2 + G3 Luffy is faster than Gear 5 Luffy and Hybrid Kaido.

G2/G3 Luffy is the fastest character in the manga.

*

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Wtf I have never heard of that.


Then you haven't watched bleach where everyone blitz each other every second

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> That was base Luffy wihout Gears. *In chapter 1037, with Gears 2 &3 he makes Kaido look completely slow. Only problem was his Haki.
> 
> Base Luffy/ G2 + G3 Luffy is faster than Gear 5 Luffy and Hybrid Kaido.
> 
> ...


Ok ... and ?


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Who is Franky bro?


cola man

SUPAAAAAA


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Marco and WB's dynamics is much more similar to King and Kaido's or Katakuri and Big Mom's than Beckmann and Shanks or Rayleigh and Roger imo.


Agreed,  them WBP fans seem to be headstrong though. Vista being a rival with Yassop might indicate some parity though. I will say that Beckmann would definitely have beaten King and Queen at this point. He’s have shut down their zoan transformations or something stupid lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Ok ... and ?


To show how much of a monster luffy is now. He does not need Gear 5 to beat Hybrid Kaido, now that his haki is above Kaido's. All he needs is G2+ G3 stacking to beat Kaido.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

beckman is definitely stronger than marco

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

picture of the Film Red writers room for the Shanks scenes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Agreed,  them WBP fans seem to be headstrong though. Vista being a rival with Yassop might indicate some parity though. I will say that Beckmann would definitely have beaten King and Queen at this point. He’s have shut down their zoan transformations or something stupid lmao.


Supplementary material states Shanks respects Marco's strength.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Agreed,  them WBP fans seem to be headstrong though. Vista being a rival with Yassop might indicate some parity though. I will say that Beckmann would definitely have beaten King and Queen at this point. He’s have shut down their zoan transformations or something stupid lmao.


Like as much as Yassop is hyped, I still don't think this necessarily means Yassop > Katakuri imo. Sure Yassop has better CoO, but Katakuri had firepower capable of matching Bounceman and speed capable of matching Snakeman, not to mention his awakened DF etc.

Katakuri still > Yassop for me overall in combat but Yassop is likely close imo, at least he would be far above the likes of YC3 and YC2s etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> To show how much of a monster luffy is now. He does not need Gear 5 to beat Hybrid Kaido, now that his haki is above Kaido's. All he needs is G2+ G3 stacking to beat Kaido.


Excuse me but what the fuck .... ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

there was a VC that said Shanks = Ben in strength

so Shanks = YC1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I still don't think this necessarily means Yassop > Katakuri imo.


my agenda disagrees

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Also yeah at this point Shanks is all but confirmed to be the strongest person alive besides Luffy and Teach potentially

the ball's now in Akainu/Mihawk/Dragon's court if they want that claim

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Breadman (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey guys, check out my cool original One Piece character! She's a Yonko who's also a Celestial Dragon and also was on Roger's ship and is Luffy's biggest idol!

She's not like all the other Yonko, she gets to be just as strong as them with no DF!

And she's got super special super cool haki that's soooooo powerful that she can control all the other haki! And those super powerful Admirals are scared of her and stand no chance!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Supplementary material states Shanks respects Marco's strength.


Kaido also respects post WCI Luffy's strength stating he would make a powerful soldier.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

how will this forum react if eos teach needs to play dirty to beat shanks


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Breadman said:


> Hey guys, check out my cool original One Piece character! She's a Yonko who's also a Celestial Dragon and also was on Roger's ship and is Luffy's biggest idol!
> 
> She's not like all the other Yonko, she gets to be just as strong as them with no DF!
> 
> And she's got super special super cool haki that's soooooo powerful that she can control all the other haki! And those super powerful Admirals are scared of her and stand no chance!


You have great taste is all I can say. Sounds like the best designed One Piece character ever.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Like as much as Yassop is hyped, I still don't think this necessarily means Yassop > Katakuri imo. Sure Yassop has better CoO, but Katakuri had firepower capable of matching Bounceman and speed capable of matching Snakeman, not to mention his awakened DF etc.
> 
> Katakuri still > Yassop for me overall in combat but Yassop is likely close imo, at least he would be far above the likes of YC3 and YC2s etc.


Agreed, that would be ridiculous if he was stronger or on par overall. If he was then Shanks’ crew would be arguably as strong as Roger’s if his “YC3” is flat out stronger than a YC1.

Still at this point Shanks can have no allied fleets and just his core crew but have his crew be this strong and they’d still roll the beast pirates and BMP gg ez.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Also yeah at this point *Shanks* is all but confirmed to be the strongest person alive besides Luffy and Teach potentially
> 
> the ball's now in Akainu/*Mihawk*/Dragon's court if they want that claim


thanks for confirming that the WSS is the strongest character alive

How nice of this non-canon movie to showcase *swordsman* Shanks again for us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

"Shes my daughter, shes part of our family
If you want to take her, then prepared to die"

how fucking epic is this scene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Kata was still the one that discovered they could access the other world or whatever via CoO ahead of the others

That says something about his skill compared to even Luffy and Shanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Agreed, that would be ridiculous if he was stronger or on par overall. If he was then Shanks’ crew would be arguably as strong as Roger’s if his “YC3” is flat out stronger than a YC1.
> 
> Still at this point Shanks can have no allied fleets and just his core crew but have his crew be this strong and they’d still roll the beast pirates and BMP gg ez.


Yeah from the looks of it RHPs vs Beast Pirates in an all out Yonko War would end in high diff for RHPs imo, even if Kaido is slightly stronger than Shanks.

RHP commanders are just too powerful.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> how will this forum react if eos teach needs to play dirty to beat shanks


Just give me Kuzan and Teach vs Shanks. Shanks and Kuzan die, while Teach is permanently disfigured and has a peg leg.  Then I'll rest

Reactions: Funny 5 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Teach will ice the rat

1 Gura punch can likely liquefy this EB durability yonk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yeah from the looks of it RHPs vs Beast Pirates in an all out Yonko War would end in high diff for RHPs imo, even if Kaido is slightly stronger than Shanks.
> 
> RHP commanders are just too powerful.


With Yamato and Current Luffy Post kaido haki bloom ( Haki surpassed Kaido,a s stated in Raod to laughtale 4), Luffy's crew would roll Big mom and Kaido's crew as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Breadman (Aug 7, 2022)

So what exactly is the point of making Shanks this overpowered again? Especially if he's not going to be a villain?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Breadman said:


> So what exactly is the point of making Shanks this overpowered again? Especially if he's not going to be a villain?


As a benchmark for Strawhats to surpass of course, and also prolly give a glimpse of how cracked the Roger pirates were in their prime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Breadman said:


> So what exactly is the point of making Shanks this overpowered again? Especially if he's not going to be a villain?


To show how strong Teach will have to be to extreme diff him I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Kaido also respects post WCI Luffy's strength stating he would make a powerful soldier.


Kaido rates people highly tbf. He even called Jack strong. 

Shanks is more reserved, at least from what we've seen. He warned WB or Teach's threat, de facto saying Ace can't handle him and showed no appreciation towards Kid or Barto.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> As a benchmark for Strawhats to surpass of course, and also prolly give a glimpse of how cracked the Roger pirates were in their prime.


Pirme Roger Pirate with PRime Peak Roger was around God Valley time when the first conquered the Grandline.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Kaido rates people highly tbf. He even called Jack strong.
> 
> Shanks is more reserved, at least from what we've seen. He warned WB or Teach's threat, de facto saying Ace can't handle him and showed no appreciation towards Kid or Barto.



Shanks called Ace strong.

Kidd>any FM so that's not proving much

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yaboilat (Aug 7, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> That was base Luffy without Gears.
> 
> *In chapter 1037, with Gears 2 &3 he makes Kaido look completely slow. Only problem was his Haki.
> 
> ...



Except Luffy in both G4 forms was blitzed by both Dragon Kaido and Hybrid Kaido, unless you’re trying to argue that Base Luffy is also faster than G4 Luffy


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Kaido rates people highly tbf. He even called Jack strong.
> 
> Shanks is more reserved, at least from what we've seen. He warned WB or Teach's threat, de facto saying Ace can't handle him and showed no appreciation towards Kid or Barto.


Kaido still has high standards, for example he believes that only the top 5 are strong enough to fight him.

The takeaway here is that Yonkos all value people with Yonko Commander tier power, basically any Yonko Commander is a strong enough addition to their crew regardless of what hierarchy that person would fall under if he does join.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Shanks called Ace strong.
> 
> Kidd>any FM so that's not proving much


Ace is pretty strong, especially with what we know from the novel. I'm sure he was meant to be seen as one of the strongest commanders to be honest.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

yaboilat said:


> Except Luffy in both G4 forms was blitzed by both Dragon Kaido and Hybrid Kaido, unless you’re trying to argue that Base Luffy is also faster than G4 Luffy


Yes base Luffy is faster OVERALL than Gear 4. *Base Luffy has  extreme speed with Extreme Combat AGILITY AND REFLEXES.*

Gear 4 only has extreme speed., but it lacks Aglity and precision that base Luffy has.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Kaido still has high standards, for example he believes that only the top 5 are strong enough to fight him.
> 
> The takeaway here is that Yonkos all value people with Yonko Commander tier power, basically any Yonko Commander is a strong enough addition to their crew regardless of what hierarchy that person would fall under if he does join.


I'm not saying it's anything extraordinary, it's just an interesting bit.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Teach will ice the rat
> 
> 1 Gura punch can likely liquefy this EB durability yonk







GreenEggs is your complete superior at trolling at this point. Even in your prime he low diffs you. You might as well be a bot spewing out random nonsense at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> I'm not saying it's anything extraordinary, it's just an interesting bit.


Fair enough then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> GreenEggs is your complete superior at trolling at this point. Even in your prime he low diffs you. You might as well be a bot spewing out random nonsense at this point.


They're Zoro fanboys that got their Mihawk Headcanon destroyed by Oda in more ways than one. In the manga, and  in the movie all at once.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> To show how strong Teach will have to be to extreme diff him I guess.


I think that current SHPs can rival the RHPs though.

Gear 5 Luffy ~ Shanks
Zoro, Yamato, Sanji and Jinbe ~ Ben Beckmann, Yasopp and Lucky Roo
The rest is uncertain though
They are comparable imo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> GreenEggs is your complete superior at trolling at this point. Even in your prime he low diffs you. You might as well be a bot spewing out random nonsense at this point.



 even I used to think that Shanks losing arm to a fish was an outlier, but this (non-canon ) movie now confirmed his shit-tier durability, getting beat up & bloodied by civilians


other yonkou and admirals bodies just built different
Mihawk too (undamaged in 1050+ chapters)

maybe its Ben who carries the RHP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> Zoro fanboys

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mob (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> how will this forum react if eos teach needs to play dirty to beat shanks


fight could go Vegeta vs semi perfect Cell route where BB fulfills the last condition to reach ''perfection''

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Stop being a Zoro fanboy Shiba

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyway I don't think Shanks has "higher standards" when he was the only one who said Luffy didn't have long to go after he got declared 5th Emperor while the other Yonko were laughing and calling him a weak fraud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Anyway I don't think Shanks has "higher standards" when he was the only one who said Luffy didn't have long to go after he got declared 5th Emperor while the other Yonko were laughing and calling him a weak fraud


Hey he prolly understands Luffy's potential better than anyone else aside from maybe Rayleigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> They're Zoro fanboys that got their Mihawk Headcanon destroyed in more ways than one. In the manga and movie all at once.


He's an admiral fan who can't handle that Shanks had Kizaru submitting within 5 seconds. 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> even I used to think that Shanks losing arm to a fish was an outlier, but this (non-canon ) movie now confirmed his shit-tier durability, getting beat up & bloodied by civilians
> 
> 
> other yonkou and admirals bodies just built different
> ...


It just sounds pretty stupid. We know Shanks intentionally let them hit him. It's like saying Roger had shit durability because fodder executed him. You actually have to put some effort into the trolling so that it elicits at least a chuckle. This constant posting about 'fodder level durability' is so bad that it makes you wonder if you are putting it into some word generator just to change the order of it. To say this same rubbish page after page. Stop being so insecure. Admirals are far weaker than Shanks. There is no shame in that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Hey he prolly understands Luffy's potential better than anyone else aside from maybe Rayleigh though



That's true, of course and he did "get there" in a month or so. Of course, Teach also probably expects much from Luffy and even he said Luffy wasn't ready 

But being this judgy about strength is just ooc for a chill guy like shanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Anyway I don't think Shanks has "higher standards" when he was the only one who said Luffy didn't have long to go after he got declared 5th Emperor while the other Yonko were laughing and calling him a weak fraud


He knows Luffy growth rate is crazy.


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I think that current SHPs can rival the RHPs though.
> 
> Gear 5 Luffy ~ Shanks
> Zoro, Yamato, Sanji and Jinbe ~ Ben Beckmann, Yasopp and Lucky Roo
> ...


I think you guys need to start thinking Franky ~ Jinbei.

In the movie Jinbe attacks Oven once achieving nothing with his Shark water technique, then Franky clashes with him for a few minutes.

Then also Jinbe and Franky do combination attacks, from what movie watchers have said.

I mean Wano even paired them up with similarly level opponents, and this movie pairs them up a few times.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Jad said:


> I think you guys need to start thinking Franky ~ Jinbei.
> 
> In the movie Jinbe attacks Oven once achieving nothing with his Shark water technique, then Franky clashes with him for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Who on earth is Franky bro?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> We know Shanks intentionally let them hit him


and? 
he doesnt have CoA?
his natural durability is fodder-tier?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bil02 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Like as much as Yassop is hyped, I still don't think this necessarily means Yassop > Katakuri imo. Sure Yassop has better CoO, but Katakuri had firepower capable of matching Bounceman and speed capable of matching Snakeman, not to mention his awakened DF etc.
> 
> Katakuri still > Yassop for me overall in combat but Yassop is likely close imo, at least he would be far above the likes of YC3 and YC2s etc.


No way...you are telling me a yc3 can be vastly stronger than other yc3 and even Yc2s? 
This is unheard of ever since the Bronze saints growing stronger than their cloth ranks.

What next? Shiryuu being admiral level despite being yc2?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

MF garp = kizaru atleast


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and?
> he doesnt have CoA?
> his natural durability is fodder-tier?


CoA would hurt them. Did you see Luffy hitting Garp? Same thing. Go spam this nonsense in your admiral chat. It's low baiting at this point.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

bil02 said:


> No way...you are telling me a yc3 can be vastly stronger than other yc3 and even Yc2s?
> This is unheard of ever since the Bronze saints growing stronger than their cloth ranks.
> 
> What next? Shiryuu being admiral level despite being yc2?


We already have (possibly) admiral level Beckmann, so admiral level Shiryuu is starting to seem possible.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> *We already have (possibly) admiral level Beckmann,* so admiral level Shiryuu is starting to seem possible.


Based on?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> CoA would hurt them.


Nice try, you can always control the output/intensity of your haki
also telling that you ignored: "his natural durability is fodder-tier?" 

theres also dodging


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Based on?


VC said Ben is equal to Shanks


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Based on?




This, the kanji seems to imply Beckmann on the level of being able to counter admirals, but still waiting for @Seraphoenix 's Japanese translator's translation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bil02 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks bullying Kizaru


Seems like Kizaru has gotten fatty from Shanks' coc radiation

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> VC said Ben is equal to Shanks


It didn't say he was equal to Shanks in combat ability though, and that's already outdated info, stay with the times.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> This, the kanji seems to imply Beckmann on the level of being able to counter admirals, but still waiting for @Seraphoenix 's Japanese translator's translation.


It's same thing they said about Marco. He fought the Admirals as an equal. It doesn't mean he's Admiral lvl.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It didn't say he was equal to Shanks in combat ability though, and that's already outdated info, stay with the times.


already making excuses ?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> This, the kanji seems to imply Beckmann on the level of being able to counter admirals, but still waiting for @Seraphoenix 's Japanese translator's translation.


Didn’t he get another feat in the movie mirroring his Marineford feat as well with Kizaru?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> already making excuses ?


Not excuses, just not twisting words to fit my agenda.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> just not twisting words to fit my agenda.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Didn’t he get another feat in the movie mirroring his Marineford feat as well with Kizaru?


Yeah he did, but this time he had his gun pointing at Kizaru's head inches away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> It's same thing they said about Marco. *He fought the Admirals as an equal. It doesn't mean he's Admiral lvl.*

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yeah he did, but this time he had his gun pointing at Kizaru's head inches away


Kizaru wasn’t “trolling” this time right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> It's same thing they said about Marco. He fought the Admirals as an equal. It doesn't mean he's Admiral lvl.


Imma just wait for the translations and see.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Non manga material being wrong. When has that ever happened?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Trollzaru is always trolling, he smirked at Shanks' CoC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Kizaru wasn’t “trolling” this time right?


He raised his hands in surrender again  

Bruh I wonder if this is what they teach marines in school...

You see a healthy Yonko, you raise your hands in surrender. Pass this exam and you become an Admiral.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Trollzaru is always trolling, he smirked at Shanks' CoC


Shanks is also trolling, he trolled Kizaru's trolling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> The film is already out in France by the way why aren’t @Mariko @Louis-954 giving us first hand spoilers



Redon style?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nice try, you can always control the output/intensity of your haki
> also telling that you ignored: "his natural durability is fodder-tier?"
> 
> theres also dodging




Yes, like Roger is fodder tier.  I can't believe you are such a bad troll now Weiss Kun


Dead Precedence said:


> Didn’t he get another feat in the movie mirroring his Marineford feat as well with Kizaru?


Yes. One of the viewers even said Kizaru listens and doesn't 'troll'. Even though he didn't troll at MF, admiral stans want to insist he did.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru could get killed on panel.

"Obviously he was trolling lol"

Incredible cope when he fails.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes, like Roger is fodder tier.  I can't believe you are such a bad troll now Weiss Kun
> 
> Yes. One of the viewers even said Kizaru listens and doesn't 'troll'. Even though he didn't troll at MF, admiral stans want to insist he did.


Kizaru trolled everyone in MF. WB, Marco, Luffy, Beckman, whoever faced him. You can't pretend he was serious when he lazily used a total of 1 named attack.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Kizaru trolled everyone in MF. WB, Marco, Luffy, Beckman, whoever faced him. You can't pretend he was serious when he lazily used a total of 1 named attack.


and just like that, a wild one appears.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Sengoku: Be careful, just because we have more numbers doesn't mean we will win.

Kizaru: Aight Sengoku-san, I'm going to troll while our very existence at Marine HQ is on the line

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Kizaru trolled everyone in MF. WB, Marco, Luffy, Beckman, whoever faced him. You can't pretend he was serious when he lazily used a total of 1 named attack.


Better pack his bags and start taking lessons from greenbull since he couldn't put down mere commander Marco with a *Named *attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Better pack his bags and start taking lessons from greenbull since he couldn't put down mere commander Marco with a *Named *attack.


Kizaru treated Marco as an insect


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Kizaru treated Marco as an insect


Yet couldn't take him down even with sea prism cuffs on him.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Yet couldn't take him down even with sea prism cuffs on him.


Cope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

concession accepted

Reactions: Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru could get killed on panel.
> 
> "Obviously he was trolling lol"
> 
> Incredible cope when he fails.


See? Admirals always win.

These are the Admiral Principles:

1) Admirals are robots hence they aren't below WSC
2) Admirals are all women hence they aren't below WSM
3) Admirals use sticks not swords, hence they aren't below WSS
4) Admirals are trolling 24/7, even if they get so mad at their failure they rounded up hundreds of fodder pirates to make up for it afterwards.
5) Admirals surrendering isn't an L
6) Admirals scared off by CoC isn't an L
7) Admirals taking an L in films aren't really Ls
8) Admirals having a sword directly at their throat isn't an L


They are truly the most unbeatable forces in One Piece !

Reactions: Funny 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

That reminds me ever since the whole Green Bull getting blown away by Shanks CoC, does this pretty much mean they ain’t getting CoC? What’s the consensus on this?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> That reminds me ever since the whole Green Bull getting blown away by Shanks CoC, does this pretty much mean they ain’t getting CoC? What’s the consensus on this?


Admirals don't have CoC period imo, only Akainu might have it but even then I am doubtful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also telling that you ignored: "his natural durability is fodder-tier?"


why does this matter when he is around the same lvl as kaido who is a durability monster? 

shit cope mechanism...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu roger and prime WB has fodder durability too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> why does a yonkou having EB fodder durability matter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

it never matters if its a bad look for a yonkou

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it never matters if its a bad look for a yonkou





God sl4yer said:


> @Shiba D. Inu roger and prime WB has fodder durability too


there you go...

cope

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

After one clash with Shanks, Kizaru decides to turn into light and flee to what he thinks is safety. 



Only to find a sword at his throat. If this was in the manga it would be a page at best. Shanks vs an admiral is literally a few panels. Just imagine what happens to the slower ones. All the while your CoO is either turned off or you can't detect how he will attack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Trollzaru trolling Shanks, just like he trolled Ben and WB at MF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tier specialist (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> After one clash with Shanks, Kizaru decides to turn into light and flee to what he thinks is safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to find a sword at his throat. If this was in the manga it would be a page at best. Shanks vs an admiral is literally a few panels. Just imagine what happens to the slower ones. All the while your CoO is either turned off or you can't detect how he will attack.


Shanks is too much for mere devil fruit users. Only conquerors Great Pirates can compete.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

People using troll scenes against Kizaru since 2010

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

What was that? Low diff? In seconds he was at his mercy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> People using troll scenes against Kizaru since 2010


They were all trolling too, but still made kizaru look bad.

He needs to get better at trolling bro.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> After one clash with Shanks, Kizaru decides to turn into light and flee to what he thinks is safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to find a sword at his throat. If this was in the manga it would be a page at best. Shanks vs an admiral is literally a few panels. Just imagine what happens to the slower ones. All the while your CoO is either turned off or you can't detect how he will attack.





what the fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

WB also tried that on Kizaru at MF (from behind)
MF which is actually canon
WB who is > shanks


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyway why are we using non canon material? People were arguing Zoro v Hakai doesn't count because anime is not canon just a couple of weeks ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

hahahah kizaru is so silly look at him with his hands up when he has sword on his neck such a troll

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Anyway why are we using non canon material


Yonk agenda.

Plus Shanks will die off-panel in the manga. This was it


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Another way way that makes Shanks and Teach foils that I just realized is that Teach can say “fuck your devil fruit” with the yami, whereas it seems Shanks can say,” fuck your haki” and turns yours off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> what the fuck



Just Kizaru 'trolling' bro    Sword at your throat after you got blitzed.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Another way way that makes Shanks and Teach foils that I just realized is that Teach can say “fuck your devil fruit” with the yami, whereas it seems Shanks can say,” fuck your haki” and turns yours off.


So Luffy vs Blackbeard would be no DF Luffy vs no Haki Blackbeard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just Kizaru 'trolling' bro    Sword at your throat after you got blitzed.



did they just have shanks neg diff kizaru

I can't

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Another way way that makes Shanks and Teach foils that I just realized is that Teach can say “fuck your devil fruit” with the yami, whereas it seems *Shanks can say,” fuck your haki” and turns yours off.*


Nothing implied in the manga


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just Kizaru 'trolling' bro    Sword at your throat after you got blitzed.


Lmaoo at the audience going crazy. Dat shanks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_From Volume 4 Billion_

Uta’s plan ended in failure, and that’s a good thing. *We still have Luffy who also made a promise for a New Era. And maybe Shanks too…SECRET*

_Shanks has a secret plan for a new era different from Luffy   _


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Nothing implied in the manga



Nah on the bottom right corner Shanks is called "Observation Haki Killer" and his CoC can shut down Observation Haki and FS.
It is only a matter of time for it to be shown in the manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> That reminds me ever since the whole Green Bull getting blown away by Shanks CoC, does this pretty much mean they ain’t getting CoC? What’s the consensus on this?


I kinda get the feeling that if you have Conquerer's Haki you wouldn't serve under anyone that didn't have stronger Conquerer's Haki than you or didn't have Conquerer's Haki at all.

Everyone in the Rocks Pirates always butted heads and had no loyalty towards each other because their Conquerer's Haki wouldn't let them play second fiddle to anyone, for example, but Rocks himself was always their Captain so his Conquerer's Haki must have been stronger than theirs.

So none of the Admirals would ordinarily have Conquerer's Haki because to be an Admiral is to be subservient to the Celestial Dragons. That's why Garp always refused any promotion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Oh no he pointed a sword, its over


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Nah on the bottom right corner Shanks is called "Observation Haki Killer" and his CoC can shut down Observation Haki and FS.
> It is only a matter of time for it to be shown in the manga, don't cry when it happens.


lmao no need to be harsh he might not have seen this since he said he didn’t read the 40 pages (don’t blame him) but yeah that’s pretty fucking broken.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tier specialist (Aug 7, 2022)

" Admirals = Yonkos " " all top tiers give extreme diff to each other " 

Bitch please, that " top tier " term was always a cop out from Admiral fans to disingenuously convey the idea that Admirals are somewhat in the same ballpark as Great Pirates.

They aren't in the same tier, in fact, you could probably fit another tier in between them.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> I kinda get the feeling that if you have Conquerer's Haki you wouldn't serve under anyone that didn't have stronger Conquerer's Haki than you or didn't have Conquerer's Haki at all.
> 
> Everyone in the Rocks Pirates always butted heads and had no loyalty towards each other because their Conquerer's Haki wouldn't let them play second fiddle to anyone, for example, but Rocks himself was always their Captain so his Conquerer's Haki must have been stronger than theirs.
> 
> So none of the Admirals would ordinarily have Conquerer's Haki because to be an Admiral is to be subservient to the Celestial Dragons. That's why Garp always refused any promotion.



Sengoku apparently has Conquerors' though.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Tier specialist said:


> " Admirals = Yonkos " " all top tiers give extreme diff to each other "
> 
> Bitch please, that " top tier " term was always a cop out from Admiral fans to disingenuously convey the idea that Admirals are somewhat in the same ballpark as Great Pirates.
> 
> They aren't in the same tier, in fact, you could probably fit another tier in between them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Tier specialist said:


> " Admirals = Yonkos " " all top tiers give extreme diff to each other "
> 
> Bitch please, that " top tier " term was always a cop out from Admiral fans to disingenuously convey the idea that Admirals are somewhat in the same ballpark as Great Pirates.
> 
> They aren't in the same tier, in fact, you could probably fit another tier in between them.


Shanks = Ben = yc1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Nah on the bottom right corner Shanks is called "Observation Haki Killer" and his CoC can shut down Observation Haki and FS.
> It is only a matter of time for it to be shown in the manga, don't cry when it happens.


I don't really care. Just no reason to make it canon unless shown.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Tier specialist said:


> " Admirals = Yonkos " " all top tiers give extreme diff to each other "
> 
> Bitch please, that " top tier " term was always a cop out from Admiral fans to disingenuously convey the idea that Admirals are somewhat in the same ballpark as Great Pirates.
> 
> They aren't in the same tier, in fact, you could probably fit another tier in between them.


This harsh but true, mostly the “all top tiers give extreme diff to each other”. Tiers are going to needed to need a work around soon especially once we get into end game with Rocks, Joyboy, BB etc.  I can’t see GB for example being in the same tiers as those guys.  Admirals might legit get bumped to low top tier lmao or high tier when it’s all said and done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> I don't really care. Just no reason to make it canon unless shown.


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just Kizaru 'trolling' bro    Sword at your throat after you got blitzed.


It's been revealed that Shanks has a D. In his name. 

Shanks D. Goat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> It's been revealed that Shanks has a D. In his name.
> 
> Shanks D. Goat


Re D. Hair Shanksu


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Sengoku apparently has Conquerors' though.


If he cannot use ACoC then it doesn't really matter I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Re D. Hair Shanksu


Lor D. Coast will be back for him.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _From Volume 4 Billion_
> 
> Uta’s plan ended in failure, and that’s a good thing. *We still have Luffy who also made a promise for a New Era. And maybe Shanks too…SECRET*
> 
> _Shanks has a secret plan for a new era different from Luffy   _


I am curious what his plan is. Rayleigh did say that different people would react to what they learn on Laugh Tale in different ways and there's a pretty good chance Shanks has already been there since he's one of the few people alive who knows where it is.

What if One Piece is an object that can be used and what you learn on Laugh Tale will determine how you use it? If you wanted to add huge stakes to the final race to Laugh Tale, having several pirates with their own plans for the future would be one heck of a way to do it.

I can even see Shanks pulling a Jack Sparrow right at the end (when he forced the pirate council to vote for a Pirate King despite knowing they'd only ever vote for themselves because he always intended to vote for Elizabeth), saying he believes in whatever future Luffy will bring about.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> What was that? Low diff? In seconds he was at his mercy.


Bro this is a movie you know that right? He won't get low diffed in the manga, canon MF war proved that the admirals can atleast stand upto yonko and push them to high diff atleast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Tenma said:


> Sengoku apparently has Conquerors' though.


Sure and he quit immediately after Marineford because the Celestial Dragons refused to allow the public to find out that so many prisoners escaped Impel Down and forbade the Marines from hunting them down and recapturing them.

If Akainu had Conquerer's Haki he'd have quit the second he found out the Celestial Dragons had been covering for Doflamingo all this time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Sure and he quit immediately after Marineford because the Celestial Dragons refused to allow the public to find out that so many prisoners escaped Impel Down and forbade the Marines from hunting them down and recapturing them.
> 
> If Akainu had Conquerer's Haki he'd have quit the second he found out the Celestial Dragons had been covering for Doflamingo all this time.


Lmao wut?


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

Akainu hasn't been the same ever since Shanks punked his ass at MF   

Dude is too afraid to leave his desk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Bro this is a movie you know that right? He won't get low diffed in the manga, canon MF war proved that the admirals can atleast stand upto yonko and push them to high diff atleast.


Using WB as the standard?
-couldn't even use basic CoC
-couldn't properly use CoO, as implied by Marco, if he even used it at all
-was sick
-was heartstabbed before the battle even started, while being sick

What diff you talking about?


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Using WB as the standard?
> -couldn't even use basic CoC
> -couldn't properly use CoO, as implied by Marco, if he even used it at all
> -was sick
> ...


He was a top tier despite all this... His top tier AP + endurance carried him.

You are telling me that sick WB gets low diffed by shanks?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

canon manga stated that WB > Shanks

keep huffing that fanfic movie copium

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

This does hype BM tho, which in turn hypes law and kidd.

This "admirals can beat or stalemate BM" bs needs to stop.

*YONKO > ADMIRALS*, recent chapters + this movie in which oda is most involved proves this.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> canon manga stated that WB > Shanks
> 
> keep huffing that fanfic movie copium


What's stopping shanks from taking off WB's head when he gets a heart attack? Plot?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> What's stopping shanks from taking off WB's head when he gets a heart attack? Plot?


he wont get a heart attack without Squardo betrayal or Akainu having pumped him with magma


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Don't worry, the marine HQ is still safe from a single Yonko crew..

You guys have 1 FA + 3 Admirals and god knows how strong the SSG are.

Just because 1 Yonko > 1 or 2 Admirals, doesn't mean you guys cannot still overwhelm with numbers 

I mean 3 Admirals vs 1 Yonko sounds like a guaranteed win so, idk what is there to mald for marine fans.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he wont get a heart attack without Squardo betrayal or Akainu having pumped him with magma


or if he chooses not to remove his IV.

Admirals don't even get to scale to healthy WB  anyways since they didn't even beat him 1v1 so, it was a group effort and Sick WB still came out looking better than any of the admirals.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he wont get a heart attack without Squardo betrayal or Akainu having pumped him with magma


Right so shanks can't even hit someone who has shit CoO loool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Right so shanks can't even hit someone who has shit CoO loool.


Old WB went from being able to low diff Ace in his sleep to being unable to dodge Squardo while fully awake...

His decline was sad to see.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Old WB went from being able to low diff Ace in his sleep to being unable to dodge Squardo while fully awake...
> 
> His decline was sad to see.


Squardo>Ace imo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Squardo>Ace imo.


Yeah and Coby >  Greenbull imo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Right so shanks can't even hit someone who has shit CoO loool.


You're wasting your time replying to shiba, he'll just stonewall.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> You're wasting your time replying to shiba, he'll just stonewall.


Don't talk about Shiba like that.
You gonna catch these habds son.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yeah and Coby >  Greenbull imo.


Ofc.
He is the Future FA

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Its kinda sad the state of yonko fans these days
They bash and insult Whitebeard every opportunity they get, the guy kept their fav yonko on a leash and died like a chad on his own two feet unlike the current yonkos dying like dogs on the street 
You won't see admiral bros insulting garp when he dies

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Don't talk about Shiba like that.
> You gonna catch these habds son.


Trust me you don't want anything to do with flutter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Ofc.
> He is the Future FA


Helmmepo becoming an admiral though...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he wont get a heart attack without Squardo betrayal or Akainu having pumped him with magma


WB flat out said Squardo's attack did nothing and Akainu was only able to touch him when he was having the heart attack

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

AW boys are working overtime. I see. 

One Arm's weak durability Shanks stop every Admiral he encounters in Manga and Movies. 4 out of 4   

Admiral's favorite posing position:

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Admirals don't have CoC period imo, only Akainu might have it but even then I am doubtful.


sengoku


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

For the Admiral to stand a chance against Shanks they need to pretend they are civilian

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> sengoku


Sengoku is a Fleet Admiral so he is different  hence why I said Akainu might have it too


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 7, 2022)

Sad to see WB and sengoku disrespect around

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> For the Admiral to stand a chance against Shanks they need to pretend they are civilian


Free hits on non Haki defended Shanks, sounds heavenly enough.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Just Kizaru 'trolling' bro    Sword at your throat after you got blitzed.


Kizaru be like: 

Relax bro, I'm just trolling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> Sad to see WB and sengoku disrespect around


I mean pretty much everyone here thinks that Prime WB is one of the strongest ever alongside Roger though, and most even hold Old healthy WB in high regards as well.

It is just too much to wank Sick Oldbeard with heartattacks and nerfed Haki to be stronger than any of the healthy Yonkos imo, too dishonest and disrespectul.

Sengoku is in a weird position, on one hand he gets to share some hype with Garp, but on the other he hasn't really shown anything really impressive aside from taking down Shiki together with Prime Garp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I mean pretty much everyone here thinks that Prime WB is one of the strongest ever alongside Roger though, and most even hold Old healthy WB in high regards as well.
> 
> It is just too much to wank Sick Oldbeard with heartattacks and nerfed Haki to be stronger than any of the healthy Yonkos imo, too dishonest and disrespectul.
> 
> Sengoku is in a weird position, on one hand he gets to share some hype with Garp, but on the other he hasn't really shown anything really impressive aside from taking down Shiki together with Prime Garp.


I have a confession to make.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> This does hype BM tho, which in turn hypes law and kidd.
> 
> This "admirals can beat or stalemate BM" bs needs to stop.
> 
> *YONKO > ADMIRALS*, recent chapters + this movie in which oda is most involved proves this.


you think Shanks woudn't  destroy this clown?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I mean pretty much everyone here thinks that Prime WB is one of the strongest ever alongside Roger though, and most even hold Old healthy WB in high regards as well.
> 
> It is just too much to wank Sick Oldbeard with heartattacks and nerfed Haki to be stronger than any of the healthy Yonkos imo, too dishonest and disrespectul.
> 
> Sengoku is in a weird position, on one hand he gets to share some hype with Garp, but on the other he hasn't really shown anything really impressive aside from taking down Shiki together with Prime Garp.


he's the only marine confirmed to have coc


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks is the guy who did all the side quests first and now just starts to seriously compete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Garcher said:


> you think Shanks woudn't  destroy this clown?


*NO*

you can shit on her all you want but in the end she's a yonko who stalemated base kaido in base form and could have probably defeated YC1+ lvl kidd and YC1+ law if not for the bombs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks vs MF WB, what diff for shanks?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Shanks vs MF WB, what diff for shanks?



Depends... What restrictions for Shanks?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Its kinda sad the state of yonko fans these days
> They bash and insult Whitebeard every opportunity they get, the guy kept their fav yonko on a leash and died like a chad on his own two feet unlike the current yonkos dying like dogs on the street
> You won't see admiral bros insulting garp when he dies


Yonko fans behave just like the CD snitch shanksu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Depends... What restrictions for Shanks?


His legs and remaining arm....

Just kidding, it's full power shanks.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu why are you disagreeing with the manga brother


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Yonko stans:

Aokiji = MF WB = jozu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> @Shiba D. Inu why are you disagreeing with the manga brother


wdym

WSS > non-WSS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wdym
> 
> WSS > non-WSS


Blocking FS isn't a sword technique.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Blocking FS isn't a sword technique.


Haki isnt a fighting style.
Shanks is nothing without the sword


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Yonko fans behave just like the CD snitch shanksu


How long before they turn on him too?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 7, 2022)

I'll wait just like hit ``yawns``


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Since Kizaru got low to neg diffed, how many admirals to take down Shanks?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Since Kizaru got low to neg diffed, how many admirals to take down Shanks?


They probably don't wanna fight him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Since Kizaru got low to neg diffed, how many admirals to take down Shanks?


I'm pretty confident that if you put Shanks and the Red Hair Pirates in the same position as the Whitebeard Pirates were in at Marineford, the Marines would've been annihilated.

All three Admirals wouldn't be enough.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Haki isnt a fighting style.
> Shanks is nothing without the sword


Fighting style doesn't matter when he's got these kind of abilities...

He can lose to mihawk in a pure sword fight but win by blocking his FS...

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Aug 7, 2022)

Lol shanks low diffed kizaru easy and mifraud can't high diff vista


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Since Kizaru got low to neg diffed, how many admirals to take down Shanks?


Charlos appears and shanksu keeps his head down

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Fighting style doesn't matter when he's got these kind of abilities...
> 
> He can lose to mihawk in a pure sword fight but win by blocking his FS...


Headcanon 
WSS > not-WSS

Complain to Oda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Since Kizaru got low to neg diffed, how many admirals to take down Shanks?



1 admiral=neg diff
2 admirals=neg diffx2=low diff
3 admirals=neg diffx3=mid diff
4 admirals =neg diffx4=high diff
result there isnt enough admirals to beat shanks

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda made Shanks a swordsman
But Oda didnt make him WSS
Oda made Shanks bleed to a fish and to civilians, while Mihawk is undamaged

Oda is the biggest shanks downplayer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Headcanon
> WSS > not-WSS
> 
> Complain to Oda


The cope is strong in this one.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Sok said:


> 1 admiral=neg diff
> 2 admirals=neg diffx2=low diff
> 3 admirals=neg diffx3=mid diff
> 4 admirals =neg diffx4=high diff
> result there isnt enough admirals to beat shanks


Marines need to Edo Tensei some previous Admiral to help them or ask Garp to come out of retirement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Oda made Shanks a swordsman
> But Oda didnt make him WSS
> Oda made Shanks bleed to a fish and to civilians, while Mihawk is undamaged
> 
> Oda is the biggest shanks downplayer


Mihawk is licking those clown balls what are you on?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

First they turned on WB
Then on BM
These days they are clowning on Kaido
1 arc later shanks will be the laughting stock of the yonkoset 
Its like a diaper they use them and toss them away
No respect at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Mihawk is licking those clown balls what are you on?


Keep your degeneracy to yourself

Reactions: Funny 6 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> First they turned on WB
> Then on BM
> These days they are clowning on Kaido
> 1 arc later shanks will be the laughting stock of the yonkoset
> ...


Fake fans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> First they turned on WB
> Then on BM
> These days they are clowning on Kaido
> 1 arc later shanks will be the laughting stock of the yonkoset
> ...


analyzing our behavior huh? You're not going to find anything helpful there buddy. 

Now let's go back to talking about how Shanks neg diff an Admiral

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru fight WB - undamaged
Kizaru fight Shanks - undamaged
:Tomha


Only Ray could scratch him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru got low diffed at the speed of light


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru got low diffed at the speed of light


Bro try to run away but got lockdown by Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wdym
> 
> WSS > non-WSS


I mean when you disagreed with my post stating that WB said Vista's attack didn't do shit and Akainuu only touched him post heart attack


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Fake fans


Could never be me
Some of them even change their pfp chapter by chapter


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Did writers forget there's supposed to be a balance of power between the yonko and world government, like at this rate shanks could mid-diff all the admirals together  
 Atleast let the marines be able to match 1 yonko crew

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Beast (Aug 7, 2022)

Looool only on page 22 and @Sir Curlyhat cant be stopped, while time I thought he was a cool guy, he’s a menace to society.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kizaru fight WB - undamaged


A sick WB with hundreds of wounds + chest filled with magma?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Did writers forget there's supposed to be a balance of power between the yonko and world government, like at this rate shanks could mid-diff all the admirals together
> Atleast let the marines be able to match 1 yonko crew


Shanks isn't your average Yonko, I am now convinced he could have been PK if he wanted. But for some reason he was waiting for Nika.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks insta rekt Kizaru after blocking his attack and then jumping hundreds of meters into the air.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

Its crazy to me than a random civilian did more damage to shanks than kizaro

Civilians>admirals??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Sok said:


> Its crazy to me than a random civilian did more damage to shanks than kizaro
> 
> Civilians>admirals??



Shanks has literally been letting himself get rekt by bandits and seakings since east blue  man holds back like nuts


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Wait spoilers failed to say how Shanks utterly and completely blitzed Kizaru    

Another day another L for Admiral gang

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> he's the only marine confirmed to have coc


CoC isn't relevant unless he can use ACoC though


----------



## Beast (Aug 7, 2022)

Marines got Prime Garp, Akainu and Koby, everyone else is no better then Mihawk. My boy Fuji blind so take it easy, Shanks cheated, If Shanks was blind Fuji wouldn’t do that to him. Come on now.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 7, 2022)

Literally no one cares about the plot of this film. Lmao.

Admirals live in these guys head rent free.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

Starting to think EoS BB could beat 3 Adrimals together by himself. Also this hypes up no DF BB haki as well. Oda really gonna make him a monster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 7, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Starting to think EoS BB could beat 3 Adrimals together by himself. Also this hypes up no DF BB haki as well. Oda really gonna make him a monster.



Beating 3 yc1 level opponents is hype?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

First, it was Akainu, second, it was Ryokugyo now it's Kizaru and Fujitora   


You cannot make this shit up


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 7, 2022)

Guys you can't have your cake and eat it.
You can't demote admirals to high tiers and yonko commander level, and then get hyped when someone has good feats against them lol.

Well you can, but you'll look retarded.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

That was pretty wild. Shanks looks pretty beat up though tbh.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Guys you can't have your cake and eat it.
> You can't demote admirals to high tiers and yonko commander level, and then get hyped when someone has good feats against them lol.
> 
> Well you can, but you'll look retarded.


not as retarded as Yonko = Admirals though


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Did writers forget there's supposed to be a balance of power between the yonko and world government, like at this rate shanks could mid-diff all the admirals together
> Atleast let the marines be able to match 1 yonko crew


That was actually a common misconception.

It wasn't that there were three "powers" in the world with equal standing, with the Marines, the Shichibukai and the four Emperors each possessing equal manpower and strength. At least, if that was the original plan Oda had then he changed his mind.

In truth, the balance of power relied entirely on the four Emperors keeping each other at bay because the Marines and the Shichibukai were only ever strong enough to take on one Emperor crew at a time.

This is most obvious in the Marineford war, where Sengoku mobilised all his Admirals and the Shichibukai just to take on the Whitebeard Pirates alone. If one Admiral was enough to take on the Whitebeard Pirates, he'd have just sent the one Admiral.

Without the Shichibukai, the Marines can't even handle one Emperor crew so they desperately need the SSG to step up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> That was actually a common misconception.
> 
> It wasn't that there were three "powers" in the world with equal standing, with the Marines, the Shichibukai and the four Emperors each possessing equal manpower and strength. At least, if that was the original plan Oda had then he changed his mind.
> 
> ...


I so want BB to steal whatever the SSG is.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> That was pretty wild. Shanks looks pretty beat up though tbh.


That was random citizens that he allowed to hit him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> That was pretty wild. Shanks looks pretty beat up though tbh.


He let citizens hit him and didn't fight back. Didn't even use CoA so they didn't hurt their hands

What a nice guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kor (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Hey he prolly understands Luffy's potential better than anyone else aside from maybe Rayleigh


Idk now that we know Shanks went out of his way to get the gomu gomu fruit and gave it to Luffy I think he even knows better than Rayleigh just what Luffy is capable of.


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Just noticed that Kizaru does the same thing on every One piece movie he appears
He does the light beam spam thing which always gets countered and then just leaves

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Shanks insta rekt Kizaru after blocking his attack and then jumping hundreds of meters into the air.


The crowd sounds so fucking hype! I wanna be there

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> He let citizens hit him and didn't fight back. Didn't even use CoA so they didn't hurt their hands
> 
> What a nice guy



Must of been another lord d coast moment. 

Let me guess....bet those wounds on the new age?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> not as retarded as Yonko = Admirals though


Sure buddy.

Whatever makes you and your imaginery powerlevels happy.

If you're happy, I'm happy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 7, 2022)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Sure buddy.
> 
> Whatever makes you and your imaginery powerlevels happy.
> 
> If you're happy, I'm happy.


If each Admiral was equal to an emperor they wouldn’t need 7 extremely strong pirates to counter them. It’s common sense


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> I so want so want BB to steal whatever the SSG is.


Blackbeard will almost certainly acquire all three of the Ancient Weapons, so he probably won't need whatever the SSG has been working on. 

I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Revolutionaries take out the SSG because a recovered Kuma knows it's using what Vegapunk learned from his stint as a Pacifista to develop more powerful weapons.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> The crowd sounds so fucking hype! I wanna be there


same . The moment they saw Shanks face they went nuts . I would have done the same tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> Just noticed that Kizaru does the same thing on every One piece movie he appears
> He does the light beam spam thing which always gets countered and then just leaves


Um no..y'all really just be saying things to piss off one another huh...

This is only the 2nd movie he's in and it looks like he even has less screen time than in Z where he does what you're describing. In film Z he fought z to a stand still at the start and only used the light beams once to help kill Z at the end of the movie.

edit: nvm stampede was a thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (Aug 7, 2022)

Too bad the movie is non canon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Guys you can't have your cake and eat it.
> You can't demote admirals to high tiers and yonko commander level, and then get hyped when someone has good feats against them lol.
> 
> Well you can, but you'll look retarded.


It’s not so much us getting hyped as it is more confirmation of what we’ve been telling y’all for years.

Know the AW community is gonna maintain their beliefs regardless of what we’re shown tho.

I wouldn’t go as far as to say they’re high tiers or YC level anyways.


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> same . The moment they saw Shanks face they went nuts . I would have done the same tbh


Sounds like the crowd reactions when the avengers came back to fight thanos in endgame. So hype

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> Um no..y'all really just be saying things to piss off one another huh...
> 
> This is only the 2nd movie he's in and it looks like he even has less screen time than in Z where he does what you're describing. In film Z he fought z to a stand still at the start and only used the light beams once to help kill Z at the end of the movie.


He appears on stampede too, he attacks the SH with the light spam and sabo saves them
Don't tell me you forgot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2022)

derpgoku01 said:


> He appears on stampede too, he attacks the SH with the light spam and sabo saves them
> Don't tell me you forgot


Yep edited as soon as I remembered smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 7, 2022)

Love how basically nobody talks about the movie story itself, Shanks' backstory and goals, instead we have 50+ repetitive pages of power level discussion already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Vengeance said:


> Love how basically nobody talks about the movie story itself, Shanks' backstory and goals, instead we have 50+ repetitive pages of power level discussion already.


As a community we have fallen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 7, 2022)

They told me kizaru was scared. Guy smiles like a chad. Fake news leakers strike again.

And that shit about ben stopping even logia users transforming seems fake ass too. Beckman fans still hope he is more then YC1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Blackbeard will almost certainly acquire all three of the Ancient Weapons, so he probably won't need whatever the SSG has been working on.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Revolutionaries take out the SSG because a recovered Kuma knows it's using what Vegapunk learned from his stint as a Pacifista to develop more powerful weapons.


I think he'll only get Pluton.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_Katakuri might have gotten power boosts now that he left mama's home   _


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Vengeance said:


> Love how basically nobody talks about the movie story itself, Shanks' backstory and goals, instead we have 50+ repetitive pages of power level discussion already.


Do you have any information about Shanks backstory and goals you want to share? Because we sure as hell don't. What the fuck are we supposed to discuss when all we know about is power levels?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Sure buddy.
> 
> Whatever makes you and your imaginery powerlevels happy.
> 
> If you're happy, I'm happy.


Supported by manga and movies.

How about you, are you happy? Just checking up, admiral boys these days are in suicide watch.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Katakuri might have gotten power boosts now that he left mama's home  _


Kata's ship has sailed, Usopp has a better CoO feat than him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2022)

Vengeance said:


> Love how basically nobody talks about the movie story itself, Shanks' backstory and goals, instead we have 50+ repetitive pages of power level discussion already.


I mean we literally can't. Nobody's actually seen the movie yet, we're just getting tidbits here and there with this section only really cares about how to twist the power parts for their agenda so yea.  Majority of the power level stuff are meant to be moved in the battledome thread eventually anyways


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

Did Shanks really let citizens hit him. Why does he always do this. At least snitch on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Did Shanks really let citizens hit him. Why does he always do this. At least snitch on them.


Are fodders shanks kryptonite. First fodder fish got his arm, now fodder civilians bruised his face rly bad, that fodder mountain bandit beat him at the bar, bb gave him scars back when he still was a fodder.

Yet mihawk gave him nothing...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda's really trying to end this soon ~ 3 years, otherwise he wouldn't be offering to spill the beans like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2022)

Turns out Shanks didn't stop Kizaru in his light form after all. I thought that would be excessive. Nobody should be as fast as Kizaru's light travel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Do you have any information about Shanks backstory and goals you want to share? Because we sure as hell don't. What the fuck are we supposed to discuss when all we know about is power levels?


My man only read the power level info and skipped the rest , ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Vengeance said:


> Love how basically nobody talks about the movie story itself, Shanks' backstory and goals, instead we have 50+ repetitive pages of power level discussion already.


If we’re being real, there’s only so much conversation you can have about information that doesn’t presently have any actual impact on the story.

Can’t expect people to talk at length about something like Shanks’ surname without knowing who’s related to it, for example. Even with the theories that it’s a CD family we know that Shanks has been a pirate since he was an infant, and never had any access to his familial ties/influence.

Not sure what you want people to say about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Vengeance said:


> Love how basically nobody talks about the movie story itself, Shanks' backstory and goals, instead we have 50+ repetitive pages of power level discussion already.


At this point we only have fragments about those things. If you feel we don’t, then feel free to talk about it. Nobody is stopping you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 7, 2022)

Aside from the confirmation about baby Shanks the only thing we got was his family name. Freeland sounds weird though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 7, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Turns out Shanks didn't stop Kizaru in his light form after all. I thought that would be excessive. Nobody should be as fast as Kizaru's light travel.


Yonkous fans became the leakers and invent random shit to bash admirals wtf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Dellinger said:


> Aside from the confirmation about baby Shanks the only thing we got was his family name. Freeland sounds weird though


Freelan D. Shanks?


----------



## YellowCosmos (Aug 7, 2022)

Dellinger said:


> Aside from the confirmation about baby Shanks the only thing we got was his family name. Freeland sounds weird though



Is it Freeland or Fearland or Farland? I've seen all these versions.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 7, 2022)

stealthblack said:


> Yonkous fans became the leakers and invent random shit to bash admirals wtf


Kizaru still looked bad in comparison


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Vengeance said:


> My man only read the power level info and skipped the rest , ok.


What the family name? What are we supposed to discuss about the family name? It was discussed and most people expect him to be a CD and Xebec's possible son

What else do you want lol


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> At this point we only have fragments about those things. If you feel we don’t, then feel free to talk about it. Nobody is stopping you.


This. Always seems more like they just wanna be condescending about what other people talk about than actually talk about what they say should be focused on more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 7, 2022)

YellowCosmos said:


> Is it Freeland or Fearland or Farland? I've seen all these versions.


Sandman called it Freeland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> What the family name? What are we supposed to discuss about the family name? It was discussed and most people expect him to be a CD and Xebec's possible son
> 
> What else do you want lol


There were once twenty one kingdoms.
Twenty turned on the other one, destroying it.
It was called Freeland Kingdom.
When Shanks finds out (if he hasn't already) he will get his revenge.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 7, 2022)

Actually it’s Fearland. Guess Sandman changed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> What the family name? What are we supposed to discuss about the family name? It was discussed and most people expect him to be a CD and Xebec's possible son
> 
> What else do you want lol


We know Xebec’s surname is Rocks so Shanks can’t be his kid.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> We know Xebec’s surname is Rocks so Shanks can’t be his kid.


So Ace isn't Roger's kid?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> We know Xebec’s surname is Rocks so Shanks can’t be his kid.


Oda hasn't revealed Shanks surname for a reason though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> So Ace isn't Roger's kid?


Ace chose his mothers name on his own. In these spoilers we have someone else telling us Shanks’ surname; which from their perspective would usually be from his father. Unless you think Rocks had a kid with someone who had a more relevant surname.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Oda hasn't revealed Shanks surname for a reason though


Wym? It was revealed in these spoilers. That’s what we’re talking about.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Wym? It was revealed in these spoilers. That’s what we’re talking about.


I know about the Fearland Family, but it could be his mother's side for all we know, and Rocks is his father's side.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Ace chose his mothers name on his own. In these spoilers we have someone else telling us Shanks’ surname; which from their perspective would usually be from his father. Unless you think Rocks had a kid with someone who had a more relevant surname.


The speculation is that he is the son of a CD and Xebec. That’s why Xebec was on that island targeting the CDs because they took his wife and kid. Wife died while Xebec stashed Shanks in a treasure chest which Roger stole. Shanks doesn’t have the Xebec surname because Xebec was supposed to be erased from history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The speculation is that he is the son of a CD and Xebec. That’s why Xebec was on that island targeting the CDs because they took his wife and kid. Wife died while Xebec stashed Shanks in a treasure chest which Roger stole. Shanks doesn’t have the Xebec surname because Xebec was supposed to be erased from history.


I don’t see how that would make sense. We’ve seen how the CD’s treat their own when they mingle with “regular humans”. I doubt they’d want anything to do with Rocks hypothetical CD wife if she had a kid with a pirate.

and it’s not like Shanks was actually using his surname. They were discussing what family he came from in private.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The speculation is that he is the son of a CD and Xebec. That’s why Xebec was on that island targeting the CDs because they took his wife and kid. Wife died while Xebec stashed Shanks in a treasure chest which Roger stole. Shanks doesn’t have the Xebec surname because Xebec was supposed to be erased from history.


Good guy Rocks just wanted to protect his family from WG but the Marines and Pirates team up to stop his one true dream, to become a father

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 7, 2022)

Sadge


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The speculation is that he is the son of a CD and Xebec. That’s why Xebec was on that island targeting the CDs because they took his wife and kid. Wife died while Xebec stashed Shanks in a treasure chest which Roger stole. Shanks doesn’t have the Xebec surname because Xebec was supposed to be erased from history.


That wouldn't make any sense, though. If his mother is a Celestial Dragon and he's going around with the surname of one of the twenty founding members of the World Government, it'd kinda be impossible to cover up and the World Government wouldn't hide it anyway - they never hid Doflamingo's surname. If Shanks' surname does refer to something big, something big enough that it's kept off his bounty sheet, it's likely the name of the Great Kingdom that the World Government destroyed in the Void Century. 

That would mean Shanks isn't just descended from _any_ Celestial Dragon, but the _only_ Celestial Dragon that rebelled against the others. That would be really bad news for the Celestial Dragons if Shanks ever found out.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> That wouldn't make any sense, though. If his mother is a Celestial Dragon and he's going around with the surname of one of the twenty founding members of the World Government, it'd kinda be impossible to cover up and the World Government wouldn't hide it anyway - they never hid Doflamingo's surname. If Shanks' surname does refer to something big, something big enough that it's kept off his bounty sheet, it's likely the name of the Great Kingdom that the World Government destroyed in the Void Century.
> 
> That would mean Shanks isn't just descended from _any_ Celestial Dragon, but the _only_ Celestial Dragon that rebelled against the others. That would be really bad news for the Celestial Dragons if Shanks ever found out.





Chip Skylark said:


> I don’t see how that would make sense. We’ve seen how the CD’s treat their own when they mingle with “regular humans”. I doubt they’d want anything to do with Rocks hypothetical CD wife if she had a kid with a pirate.
> 
> and it’s not like Shanks was actually using his surname. They were discussing what family he came from in private.


And that's EXACTLY why Shanks doesn't use any surname. Both surnames are too infamous, one is the surname of a CD, the other is the surname of Rocks himself.

So he doesn't use ANY surname, and just keeps it blank.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> I don’t see how that would make sense. We’ve seen how the CD’s treat their own when they mingle with “regular humans”. I doubt they’d want anything to do with Rocks hypothetical CD wife if she had a kid with a pirate.
> 
> and it’s not like Shanks was actually using his surname. They were discussing what family he came from in private.


They would at the very least as a bargaining chip against the guy who wanted to be king  of the world.

Shanks doesn’t use either surname because he isn’t exactly proud of either. Moreover, they were discussing one family he was from. Unless you’re suggesting that they are saying he came from some inbred family?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Do you guys really believe it? I mean the theory made Rocks the best guy out there lol


Its sound ridiculous.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> And that's EXACTLY why Shanks doesn't use any surname. Both surnames are too infamous, one is the surname of a CD, the other is the surname of Rocks himself.
> 
> So he doesn't use ANY surname, and just keeps it blank.


He was found in a treasure chest when he was 1 years old. I really doubt he knows where he comes from.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Do you guys really believe it? I mean the theory made Rocks the best guy out there lol
> 
> 
> Its sound ridiculous.


What’s so ridiculous about it? Why don’t we know his surname? Mingo kept his family name while Shanks doesn’t? It should mean nothing if his surname is Fearland or whatever. Makes more sense that it’s Xebec.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> He was found in a treasure chest when he was 1 years old. I really doubt he knows where he comes from.


It wouldn't contradict him not having a surname though. If he doesn't know who his parents are, then it makes sense for him to keep his surname blank as well.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> What’s so ridiculous about it? Why don’t we know his surname? Mingo kept his family name while Shanks doesn’t? It should mean nothing if his surname is Fearland or whatever. Makes more sense that it’s Xebec.


Rocks D. Shanks sounds so badass

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

Is this movie good for my Gaimon agenda?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Is this movie good for my Gaimon agenda?


Every movie is great for Gaimon agendas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> They would at the very least as a bargaining chip against the guy who wanted to be king  of the world.
> 
> Shanks doesn’t use either surname because he isn’t exactly proud of either. Moreover, they were discussing one family he was from. Unless you’re suggesting that they are saying he came from some inbred family?


If they were at a point to use his family as a bargaining chip then they were probably already being targeted to begin with.

Which kinda eliminates the initial reasoning behind the theory. 

And maybe I should’ve said they were talking about _the _family he was from. I wasn’t trying to say they were talking about him being of multiple CD families or however it came off.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Every movie is great for Gaimon agendas.


I see.

Movies 11/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It wouldn't contradict him not having a surname though. If he doesn't know who his parents are, then it makes sense for him to keep his surname blank as well.


It’d contradict the reason you argued he didn’t use his surname. His surname is probably kept blank because he doesn’t know it, and not because he doesn’t like to use the name of some major family


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Do you guys really believe it? I mean the theory made Rocks the best guy out there lol
> 
> 
> Its sound ridiculous.


Him caring about his child doesn't make him the best guy out there lol

Especially if he came to the same conclusion as Roger and only cared because his child would rule the world in his interpretation


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> If they were at a point to use his family as a bargaining chip then they were probably already being targeted to begin with.
> 
> Which kinda eliminates the initial reasoning behind the theory.


Na it doesn’t. The guy wanted to be king of the world. They find out that he has a kid with one of the CDs . They kidnap the wife and kid to use as a bargaining chip. Xebec says he doesn’t negotiate with terrorists and pulls up on GV.


Chip Skylark said:


> And maybe I should’ve said they were talking about _the _family he was from. I wasn’t trying to say they were talking about him being of multiple CD families or however it came off.


That isn’t clear at all though. It also doesn’t eliminate the possibility that he is also a Xebec. Only one family is mentioned and Oda sure as hell isn’t going to tell us this early that he is Rock’s kid, let alone in a movie. Better to start off the speculation with the mother’s family.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> What’s so ridiculous about it? Why don’t we know his surname? Mingo kept his family name while Shanks doesn’t? It should mean nothing if his surname is Fearland or whatever. Makes more sense that it’s Xebec.


Not the rocks being the father(its possible imo) but the story behind it that I found ridiculous. That rocks wage war because he wants to save someone(wife and shanks) instead of what the manga told us that he wants power more than anything, and he do what does for him not for anyone. Right?

The good guys need to team up because of how horrendous he was then suddenly he sounds father of the year with tragic story on that one lol


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> It’d contradict the reason you argued he didn’t use his surname. His surname is probably kept blank because he doesn’t know it, and not because he doesn’t like to use the name of some major family


Well yeah my main point is that Shanks surname is blank at the moment, Oda 99.99% done this on purpose for a big reveal.

And I am leaning to his full name being Rocks D. Shanks.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Not the rocks being the father(its possible imo) but the story behind it that I found ridiculous. That rocks wage war because he wants to save someone(wife and shanks) instead of what the manga told us that he wants power more than anything, and he do what does for him not for anyone. Right?
> 
> The good guys need to team up because of how horrendous he was then suddenly he sounds father of the year with tragic story on that one lol


I feel One Piece wouldn't be the kind of manga to make Roger the bad guy and Xebec the good guy all of a sudden lol.
I can see the twist in different mangas, but One Piece isn't this dark lmao.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Look at what Vengeance started and now he isn’t even participating

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks might end up being killed by Blackbeard, and cause Luffy vs Blackbeard conflict?

It would be the most tragic scene ever imo if the moment Luffy finally meets Shanks face to face is during Shanks' last breath.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Him caring about his child doesn't make him the best guy out there lol
> 
> *Especially if he came to the same conclusion as Roger and only cared because his child would rule the world in his interpretation*


You have my attention. This is good. Instead of seeking immortality he instead want to raise a child to take his throne. Sound like a D would do even if he/she is greedy of power. Very contrast to what Imu would do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Look at what Vengeance started and now he isn’t even participating


He’s waiting for the PL discussion to come back

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks might end up being killed by Blackbeard, and cause Luffy vs Blackbeard conflict?
> 
> It would be the most tragic scene ever imo if the moment Luffy finally meets Shanks face to face is during Shanks' last breath.


That would really be dark tbh.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> That would really be dark tbh.


It would generate the most emotions though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Kinda think Oda won’t kill anyone Luffy is close to anymore cause there’s no longer any character development to be gained from it.

The time skip was so Luffy could become strong enough to protect everyone. If Luffy still fails to protect his loved ones while he’s among the strongest in the world can’t imagine how he’d spiral


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Kinda think Oda won’t kill anyone Luffy is close to anymore cause there’s no longer any character development to be gained from it.
> 
> The time skip was so Luffy could become strong enough to protect everyone. If Luffy still fails to protect his loved ones while he’s among the strongest in the world can’t imagine how he’d spiral


Maybe to fuel his emotions against Blackbeard for the final showdown for Pirate King?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Kinda think Oda won’t kill anyone Luffy is close to anymore cause there’s no longer any character development to be gained from it.
> 
> The time skip was so Luffy could become strong enough to protect everyone. If Luffy still fails to protect his loved ones while he’s among the strongest in the world can’t imagine how he’d spiral


We need to generate conflict between Luffy and BB and this Is the best way to do it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Maybe to fuel his emotions against Blackbeard for the final showdown for Pirate King?


Just by being different ideal is enough for the match to be serious. The stake is already high the winner would decide the faith of the world.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Just by being different ideal is enough for the match to be serious. The stake is already high the winner would decide the faith of the world.


Those are ideological and materialistic differences though, what about its emotional investment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> In truth, the balance of power relied entirely on the four Emperors keeping each other at bay because the Marines and the Shichibukai were only ever strong enough to take on one Emperor crew at a time.
> 
> *This is most obvious in the Marineford war, where Sengoku mobilised all his Admirals and the Shichibukai just to take on the Whitebeard Pirates alone. If one Admiral was enough to take on the Whitebeard Pirates, he'd have just sent the one Admiral.*
> 
> Without the Shichibukai, the Marines can't even handle one Emperor crew so they desperately need the SSG to step up.



Most of the shichibukai didn't do shit in the war, some like hancock were attacking the marines too. Mihawk was beating fodder. 

The central conflict of power was just admirals vs WB and his commanders. 
If a yonko could actually low diff admirals, the only thing maintaining a balance of power would be Mihawk since everyone else would just be background noise in a top tier fight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruse (Aug 7, 2022)

Seen that Kizaru clip on twitter lmao

Can we finally dead the idea that Kizaru is on a different level to Fuji/GB? Never made sense

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Those ideological and materialistic differences though, what about its emotional investment?


So Shanks is really like the sacrficial lamb,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> We need to generate conflict between Luffy and BB and this Is the best way to do it.


That’s already been set up with Ace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> So Shanks is really like the sacrficial lamb,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 7, 2022)

The movie is getting bad reviews at JP


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks might end up being killed by Blackbeard, and cause Luffy vs Blackbeard conflict?
> 
> It would be the most tragic scene ever imo if the moment Luffy finally meets Shanks face to face is during Shanks' last breath.



Shanks being greenbulled?

100% Oda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Kishido said:


> The movie is getting bad reviews at JP


I guess the people that are hype in some of the clip videos are the power-level guys   If the story is meh but the action is awesome.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Kishido said:


> The movie is getting bad reviews at JP


i heard it was getting review bombed because they showed 2 seconds of gear 5

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Shanks being greenbulled?
> 
> 100% Oda


Btw @Tsukuyomi wanna ask if I can put it in your butt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kishido said:


> The movie is getting bad reviews at JP


Must be the admiral fans

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Those are ideological and materialistic differences though, what about its emotional investment?


He was the main reason for ace' death and luffy knows it.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> i heard it was getting review bombed because they showed 2 seconds of gear 5


What about the reviews of French audiences?

Also this movie broke One Piece film: Z's record already in terms of box office revenue

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Btw @Tsukuyomi wanna ask if I can put it in your butt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Btw @Tsukuyomi wanna ask if I can put it in your butt


Same, he asked me to say the same thing lmao.

So @Mariko can i put it in your butt?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Same, he asked me to say the same thing lmao.
> 
> So @Mariko can i put it in your butt?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruse (Aug 7, 2022)

Outside of Shanks hype story looks ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Most of the shichibukai didn't do shit in the war, some like hancock were attacking the marines too. Mihawk was beating fodder.
> 
> The central conflict of power was just admirals vs WB and his commanders.
> If a yonko could actually low diff admirals, the only thing maintaining a balance of power would be Mihawk since everyone else would just be background noise in a top tier fight.


WB was terminally ill and was still capable of sending Akainu through the island and threatening to sink MF. He was ultimately stopped by Teach and his crew after his crew plowed their way to the scaffolding and succeeded in their goal of freeing Ace despite their handicaps.

I wouldn’t say it were as if the Shichibukai weren’t needed.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> He was the main reason for ace' death and luffy knows it.


I mean that was nearly 10 years ago for the audience though, most people prolly already forgot how losing Ace was like already.

Now if Shanks is killed by BB...  it is gonna refresh the pain with even bigger emotions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Is this movie good for my Gaimon agenda?


They found Shanks in a chest 

Gaimon d Shanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What about the reviews of French audiences?
> 
> Also this movie broke One Piece film: Z's record already in terms of box office revenue



I don't speak french 

W film red

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Kishido said:


> The movie is getting bad reviews at JP



Not in France.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm gonna have to hop on a flight to Berlin or some shit. 

Pisses me off no UK release yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I'm gonna have to hop on a flight to Berlin or some shit.
> 
> Pisses me off no UK release yet.


You know German language?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Not in France.



did you watch it?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> did you watch it?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Shanks might end up being killed by Blackbeard, and cause Luffy vs Blackbeard conflict?
> 
> It would be the most tragic scene ever imo if the moment Luffy finally meets Shanks face to face is during Shanks' last breath.


Tragic?? It’s going to be off screen then Koby and luffy will beat BB

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> You know German language?


I did it at school and a few classes after. Not well enough to follow subs though.

I did French lessons one year after work but I've retained none of it.

But I'll watch it regardless

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

almost smacked my screen wtf is that

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> almost smacked my screen wtf is that


That means it worked

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

@Ushiromiya Battler  Mshadows came through with a translation, though it seems he had trouble seeing Beckman's part:



Looks like Beckman has better haki than Kizaru. Not too sure what the "could not put up against his feint" means though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @Ushiromiya Battler  Mshadows came through with a translation, though it seems he had trouble seeing Beckman's part:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Beckman has better haki than Kizaru. Not too sure what the "could not put up against his feint" means though.


>Surpassing the haki of an admiral

Is that supposed to be impressive ?

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 7, 2022)

Look at you peasants. 

Arguing over a non canon movie to fit your agenda.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @Ushiromiya Battler  Mshadows came through with a translation, though it seems he had trouble seeing Beckman's part:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Beckman has better haki than Kizaru. Not too sure what the "could not put up against his feint" means though.



shanks can "feint" his attacks as in throw out the intent of an attack while doing a different attack to throw off observation haki

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> shanks can "feint" his attacks as in throw out the intent of an attack while doing a different attack to throw off observation haki


The first pic referenced is Shanks and the second is Beckman.

I do agree that Shanks can do what you're saying. Sandman said the same thing.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @Ushiromiya Battler  Mshadows came through with a translation, though it seems he had trouble seeing Beckman's part:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Beckman has better haki than Kizaru. Not too sure what the "could not put up against his feint" means though.


Beckman vs Kizaru, probably:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_Its fine Admirals aren't Hakimen but skilled DF specialists with rigourous martial arts training   _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> did you watch it?



Uta was a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I did it at school and a few classes after. Not well enough to follow subs though.
> 
> I did French lessons one year after work but I've retained none of it.
> 
> But I'll watch it regardless



"Putain" is the only word you need.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

@Seraphoenix 





How about now, is this clear enough for him?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Uta was a mistake.




_Who could have predicted   _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Uta was a mistake.


Is it true she twerked on Fujitora?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Uta was a mistake.





Mariko said:


> "Putain" is the only word you need.



Is that what you call Uta?


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> @Seraphoenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Does Roo have one of these ?   _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> @Seraphoenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll ask.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soba (Aug 7, 2022)

Wait is I'm too lazy to read is Beckman confirmed> Kizaru

ADMIRALBROS

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Roo's scan says :
> 
> "With his Monster Haki Ball he can flatten even an Admiral"_


Proof?


----------



## zoro (Aug 7, 2022)

Damn it's my day off and I'm french, I could go see it tonight but I told some friends we'd go together and they can't today


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Roo's scan says :
> 
> "With his Monster Haki Ball he can flatten even an Admiral"_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Who could have predicted  _



Boa didn't


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Does Roo have one of these ?  _


I think so, gimme a moment and see if I can find it.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

zoro said:


> Damn it's my day off and I'm french, I could go see it tonight but I told some friends we'd go together and they can't today



Tu peux le voir deux fois ceci dit. Sans spoiler si l'ensemble reste moyen, voir décevant à certains égards, y'a du très lourd.

Perso je retournerais le voir avec des potes.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

I wanna see the end of the Shanks Admiral confrontation


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Does Roo have one of these ?  _




That's someone's translation of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Proof?

Reactions: Funny 13 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> That's someone's translation of it.


Lol wtf


----------



## zoro (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Tu peux le voir deux fois ceci dit. Sans spoiler si l'ensemble reste moyen, voir décevant à certains égards, y'a du très lourd.
> 
> Perso je retournerais le voir avec des potes.


Merci pour la review! Dans tous les cas les films restent souvent moyen mais ça reste cool a regarder pour un fan donc dans tous les cas je vais passer un bon moment! Et ouais je pense que j'irais plusieurs fois aussi, avec les potes c'est pas la même ambiance !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_French _


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

On weekdays he likes to joke? What about weekends?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> On weekdays he likes to joke? What about weekends?


On weekends he becomes the joke

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Beckman sweats seeing Zoro's Asura

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Tu peux le voir deux fois ceci dit. Sans spoiler si l'ensemble reste moyen, voir décevant à certains égards, y'a du très lourd.
> 
> Perso je retournerais le voir avec des potes.





zoro said:


> Merci pour la review! Dans tous les cas les films restent souvent moyen mais ça reste cool a regarder pour un fan donc dans tous les cas je vais passer un bon moment! Et ouais je pense que j'irais plusieurs fois aussi, avec les potes c'est pas la même ambiance !



je t'aime

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Beckman sweats seeing Zoro's Asura



_How could he see it when they are in different dimensions while attacking at the same time ?   _


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _How could he see it when they are in different dimensions while attacking at the same time ?  _



Don't really understand the context but clip:


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

So if Beckmann's Haki > Kizaru's and he sweats at Zoro's Asura...

Current Zoro > Admiral level?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Don't really understand the context but clip:



_Yeah they don't see eachother that's why Usopp and Yasopp call out so that they can attack at the same time   _


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So if Beckmann's Haki > Kizaru's and he sweats at Zoro's Asura...
> 
> Current Zoro > Admiral level?



I've been saying let Sanji at Ryukugyu right NOW he'll turn him into a grilled salad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_Ashura Zoro = 1 bullet from Beckman  _

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I've been saying let Sanji at Ryukugyu right NOW he'll turn him into a grilled salad


Foddermirals

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> That was pretty wild. Shanks looks pretty beat up though tbh.


Yeah, the fraud is made of paper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_GB forced Shanks to develop fire style to counter him   _


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> That was pretty wild. Shanks looks pretty beat up though tbh.


He was allowing the mind controlled citizens to beat him without guarding himself with any Haki, meanwhile Kizaru tries to kill all the citizens with laser beams


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He was allowing the mind controlled citizens to beat him without guarding himself with any Haki, meanwhile Kizaru tries to kill all the citizens with laser beams


_
Looks worse from fodder slapping him than Sanji did after he turned off his CoA out of fear of Black Maria harming herself while punching him with brass knuckles   _


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He was allowing the mind controlled citizens to beat him without guarding himself with any Haki, meanwhile Kizaru tries to kill all the citizens with laser beams



mans a logia why is he even worried


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Looks worse from fodder slapping him than Sanji did after he turned off his CoA out of fear of Black Maria harming herself while punching him with brass knuckles  _


Nah Sanji looked far worse.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> mans a logia why is he even worried


Orders by yours truly magmaboi.

Marine soldiers were shooting the citizens even.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Zoro already stronger than Beckmann   

If we go by Film Red, of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Don't really understand the context but clip:


Seriously who the fuck is the antagonist that requires all of this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Orders by yours truly magmaboi.
> 
> Marine soldiers were shooting the citizens even.





did he think there were oharans among that crowd...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> did he think there were oharans among that crowd...


Any civilian can became a pirate
And Akainu knows damn well pirates > Admirals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> did he think there were oharans among that crowd...


Man's got a hard-on for mass murder

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Aug 7, 2022)

I saw the clip of Shanks using CoC on the marines... and Jesus you leakers are full of shit LMAOOOOO,  Kizaru and Fuji wasnt even scared. "KIZARU  WAS SWEATING"    I saw only 1 drop of sweat. They said that like kizaru was drenched in sweat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

FakeTaxi1738 said:


> I saw the clip of Shanks using CoC on the marines... and Jesus you leakers are full of shit LMAOOOOO,  Kizaru and Fuji wasnt even scared. "KIZARU  WAS SWEATING"    I saw only 1 drop of sweat. They said that like kizaru was drenched in sweat.


ye the leakers were pretty bad, they didnt even say that shanks neg diffed kizaru in 5 seconds

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Beckman sweats seeing Zoro's Asura


They told me Kizaru being shown with a single droplet of sweat means he was scared of Shanks and that Beckman is Admiral lvl. Shanks bros can someone explain? I thought this man could solo the Calamities and WBPs combined. I guess that's what happens when you rely on non canon movies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Any civilian can became a pirate
> And Akainu knows damn well pirates > Admirals


To be an admiral, you first need to pass this exam of universal gesture when you meet a healthy Yonko







Do this enough times and you might even get promoted to Fleet Admiral !

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Zoro already stronger than Beckmann
> 
> If we go by Film Red, of course


What did he do?

Not that i expect ben to be way above king


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

I posted this 2 chapters ago but its still relevant   

Leaked panel from admiral academy

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

stealthblack said:


> What did he do?
> 
> Not that i expect ben to be way above king


_
He shot a bullet to match Zoros Ashura _

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Don't really understand the context but clip:


seems like the serious expression that everyone has while using an attack ( kinda like Goku SB final push type expression). Unless Asura was used vs him ?


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 7, 2022)

Ben loves women 

Lucky is not good with women.

Wtf oda, why u do this. You saving this shit until the very end to find out that the monkey is sanji's match in the last fuckin second.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

stealthblack said:


> Ben loves women
> 
> Lucky is not good with women.
> 
> Wtf oda, why u do this. You saving this shit until the very end to find out that the monkey is sanji's match in the last fuckin second.


I mean both Sanji and Lucky aren't good with women so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I mean both Sanji and Lucky aren't good with women so


_
But Sanji loves them like Ben while Zoro only loves Enma   _

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I mean both Sanji and Lucky aren't good with women so


Pudding , Violet

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 7, 2022)

Glad the movie is not cannon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _But Sanji loves them like Ben while Zoro only loves Enma  _


Zoro is just 100% dedicated to the blade

Once he beats Mihawk watch him as he creates a harem of 50 women just to spite Sanji


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Glad the movie is not cannon


It's still overseen by Oda so expect the same kind of powers from the RHP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

the actors the admirals are based on must have all slept with Oda's wife ...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Aug 7, 2022)

Sok said:


> Leaked panel from admiral academy


They don’t want to blow his cover

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> It's still overseen by Oda so expect the same kind of powers from the RHP


I expect Oda to atleast respect Admirals a bit more. 

Unless perrin's right an Akainu solos 3 Admiral's.


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 7, 2022)

Garcher said:


> the actors the admirals are based on must have all slept with Oda's wife ...


His wife bounty hunter. Or coc hunter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Zoro is just 100% dedicated to the blade
> 
> Once he beats Mihawk watch him as he creates a harem of 50 women just to spite Sanji


_
No we see that he sticks with the swords inventing 4 and then 5 swords style in the 40/60 years old SHs drawings so his end goal is to see how many swords he can fit in his mouth   _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _But Sanji loves them like Ben while Zoro only loves Enma  _


Are you suggesting Sanji is gonna 1v2 Benn + Lucky Roo ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Damn even I had undersold it when I said Zoro is low top tier he flexing on admiral level Beckman now I change my mind this movie is pretty much canon

Reactions: Funny 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ho11ow (Aug 7, 2022)

Is this movie more canon than pre-skip Luffy beating yonko level Shiki?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

ho11ow said:


> Is this movie more canon than pre-skip Luffy beating yonko level Shiki?


Most likely.
For one this movie is the one that got the most supervision from Oda so far, and we got lots of info dump in this movie that has not even been revealed in the manga yet.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

ho11ow said:


> Is this movie more canon than pre-skip Luffy beating yonko level Shiki?



_Depends on your agenda   _

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

ho11ow said:


> Is this movie more canon than pre-skip Luffy beating yonko level Shiki?


No
The databook is as canon as chapter 0 tho, 100% canon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> No
> The databook is as canon as chapter 0 tho, 100% canon


When did Databooks become canon?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

guess I can say this now since Beckmann is paired with Koby  

Koby is taking any top tier   high diff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> When did Databooks become canon?


Always

Unless they contradict the manga they are canon


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Always
> 
> Unless they contradict the manga they are canon


Nah data books aren’t canon they aren’t supervised by oda


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

senior citizens vs Lor D Coast

who wins 
who has higher AP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Nah data books aren’t canon they aren’t supervised by oda


They are actually. Hell, the latest one has his handwriting on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> *They are actually. *Hell, the latest one has his handwriting on it.


Source?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda handwrite this so Koby has advanced observation and master rokushiki? He’s surpassing garp in every stat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Most likely.
> For one this movie is the one that got the most supervision from Oda so far, and we got lots of info dump in this movie that has not even been revealed in the manga yet.


I mean, Oda literally wrote strong world and it could kinda fit in between Thriller Bark and Sabaody if you ignore a statement made by Brook.

But I would agree that all information regarding Shanks crew is canon.


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 7, 2022)

Koby is weak rn. 

But I was one of the few who said that his potential surpassed even Luffy's. 

And that was 1 year and so ago. 



GreenEggsAHam said:


> Oda handwrite this so Koby has advanced observation and master rokushiki? He’s surpassing garp in every stat.


----------



## spawn3 (Aug 7, 2022)

Zoro’s dojo name got changed in Vol 102 because it contradicted what Databook Yellow said, so they matter somewhat.
I also don’t think databooks are necessarily “wrong”, it’s more so that Oda changed his mind about how the story will go, and it’s better to change the story than stay with what he initially wrote in a databook.
I don’t think they’re giving supplemental information with the goal of it being wrong...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Tbh, people are underestimating Coby, dude came out as a weakling, probably 10x weaker than RD Luffy and in 2 years that guy has better CoO than most SHs, probably even better than Zoro, he's Physical power increase exponentially aswell and there's still that Rocky Port incident with Law that we don't know shit about, if we think about it carefully, and connected Luffy's progression with Coby, Coby has more Potential than Luffy, but Luffy fights stronger enemies than Coby does, so he groes stronger, I can see Coby beating Hancock with a little Asspull, it's more credible Coby beating Hancock alone than an Admiral getting dispatched for that when there's Mihawk and Weevil out there.. Let's wait and see..
> Coby also joined SWORD he must had some training there or sum shit..


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

spawn3 said:


> Zoro’s dojo name got changed in Vol 102 because it contradicted what Databook Yellow said, so they matter somewhat.
> I also don’t think databooks are necessarily “wrong”, it’s more so that Oda changed his mind about how the story will go, and it’s better to change the story than stay with what he initially wrote in a databook.
> I don’t think they’re giving supplemental information with the goal of it being wrong...


I still think Databooks > most people's opinions here tbf, especially in controversial topics. Even if they're not written by Oda, the people compiling them most likely have way more insight and information on the story than your average OL member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> They are actually. Hell, the latest one has his handwriting on it.


Data books canon say less 
頂上戦争がついに勃発! 最強の海賊白ひげ戦死!!

The Summit War finally breaks out! The strongest pirate, Whitebeard, dies in battle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

ho11ow said:


> Is this movie more canon than pre-skip Luffy beating yonko level Shiki?



Shanks stuffs are said by Oda to be canon.

Hence the previous chapter with Aramaki.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Oda handwrite this so Koby has advanced observation and master rokushiki? He’s surpassing garp in every stat.


uhm, yes? What he did against the submarine missile was advanced haki, unless you want to tell me a missile has intentions
And yes, of course he mastered Rokushiki, fucking Tashigi mastered rokushiki


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Koby is weak rn.
> 
> But I was one of the few who said that his potential surpassed even Luffy's.
> 
> And that was 1 year and so ago.


Koby is weak to you, not to Oda who pairs him up with beck and Zoro.

Weak people don’t get advanced observation and master rokushiki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

the way film red hands out FS, Koby could have learned it already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Koby is weak to you, not to Oda who pairs him up with beck and Zoro.
> 
> Weak people don’t get advanced observation and master rokushiki


BTW, "Advanced CoO" is a fan term. It just means he has great CoO, something that has already been explained in the manga

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru getting bullied by Beckman again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

seems like Trollzaru has a  signature way of trolling RHPs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Koby is weak to you, not to Oda who pairs him up with beck and Zoro.
> 
> Weak people don’t get advanced observation and master rokushiki


That's a baseless movie. 
Current Koby should be weaker than Doffy. 

Koby's problem is lack of fights. 

If he indeed beat Hancock 1v1, then he is a monster.
Really a monster and I can see him being a PK character


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Can anyone translate?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> BTW, "Advanced CoO" is a fan term. It just means he has great CoO, something that has already been explained in the manga


Advanced conquers , advanced coa all fan made but it means high level , so he has high level of observation like luffy and shanks.

Master rokushiki just like garp.

He has coa but need to more, already on the same level as benn and Zoro.

Koby at 18 is on Ben level while luffy at 18 was yc3-4 training with ray.

Fastest growth in the manga


----------



## Kishido (Aug 7, 2022)

Ben


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Can anyone translate?


#burn_movie_RED

Ben Beckman stops Kizaru, blocks the bullet, and catches it

Kizaru with the same shot as Marineford

And people attack Shanks' crew and the Navy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Admirals are the hype tools. We really are in the endgame now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru getting bullied by Beckman again


the one who fired the shot that Beckman caught has more balls than Kizaru

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> That's a baseless movie.
> Current Koby should be weaker than Doffy.
> 
> Koby's problem is lack of fights.
> ...


No one cares if the movie is baseless, oda  supervised and revealed canon info inside of it , go ahead and cope about it , Koby been here since chapter 2 should’ve been knew this was going to happen.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Advanced conquers , advanced coa all fan made but it means high level , so he has high level of observation like luffy and shanks.


High level doesn't have to mean the same level as the top dogs of the story lol



GreenEggsAHam said:


> Master rokushiki just like garp.


Why like Garp? Why not like Blueno?



GreenEggsAHam said:


> He has coa but need to more, already on the same level as benn and Zoro.


? wtf are you talking about?
Zoro is clearly and obviously not on the same level as Benn and Coby appearing after them doesn't mean they're on the same level lol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> the one who fired the shot that Beckman caught has more balls than Kizaru



He is dead most likely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> the way film red hands out FS, Koby could have learned it already.



Future sight is a move that once you comfortably reach top tier you should be having it by default. It is not anything special anymore. Unless Mihawk shows something crazy or something CoO specialists can only soar so high. That is why Sanji gets an exoskeleton and fire magic to compensate for his form of Haki being the weakest of the three and Katakuri has no potential to rise beyond being the weakest YC1 unless he gets advanced CoC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Can anyone translate?



Blah blah

> Fuji: time to stop the demon king!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Blah blah
> 
> > Fuji: time to stop the demon king!


Fuji and Kizaru: "Alright we gotta go kill Uta"
Shanks: "If you wanna kill Uta you gotta go through me"
Fuji: "Alright we gotta go kill the demon king"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

convict said:


> Future sight is a move that once you comfortably reach top tier you should be having it by default. It is not anything special anymore. Unless Mihawk shows something crazy or something CoO specialists can only soar so high. That is why Sanji gets an exoskeleton and fire magic to compensate for his form of Haki being the weakest of the three and Katakuri has no potential to rise beyond being the weakest YC1 unless he gets advanced CoC.


the way film red show FS it looks like there is also a level to it(so, technically it will never become irrelevant). Mihawk being called clairvoyance might show us the highest form of it and that's why Shanks has a skill "the Coo killer" was to counter Mihawk. Just sayin'


Katakuri by default has a high chance of getting Adcoc and also could potentially upgrade his FS to the level Yassopp. He is on the Cover page and he is also in the movies. People love him I don't see why Oda doesn't put him there when the Final war wages on.


Kishido said:


> He is dead most likely


His bravery will never be forgotten

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru better thank Akainu for saving his life. Kaido and Big Mom would've killed his ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 7, 2022)

Beckman and Zoro didn't even meet what are you guys smoking?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks had to develop the anti-CoO skill to survive his duels with the Hawk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_Roo has a Raid Suit cape stopped the bullets_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kor (Aug 7, 2022)

This makes Blackbeards line about not being ready to fight Shanks hit a lot harder while also hyping him for scarring Shanks in the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

SH - RHP parallels in Film Red:

Zoro - Beckman
Roo - Jinbei
Yasopp - Usopp

Sanjibros??!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Roo has a Raid Suit cape stopped the bullets_


Looks like he's so fat he became buulletproof

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sok (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru really lucky shanks didnt let monster go loose

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> SH - RHP parallels in Film Red:
> 
> Zoro - Beckman
> Roo - Jinbei
> ...


There is no Sanji moment in the film?


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> SH - RHP parallels in Film Red:
> 
> Zoro - Beckman
> Roo - Jinbei
> ...



EoS Sanji vs Bonk Punch the duels will be known far and wide

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> There is no Sanji moment in the film?



There is but in the last part of the main battle, don't think he's paralleled with a RHP like the others:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> There is but in the last part of the main battle, don't think he's paralleled with a RHP like the others:


Sanji paralleled with Katakuri?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2022)

From the story beats so far, the Strawhats feel superfluous.

Should've just been a movie about the red hair pirates


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> There is but in the last part of the main battle, don't think he's paralleled with a RHP like the others:



You shouldn't have shared this imo.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Should've just been a movie about the red hair pirates


Kinda was, to be honest. Was advertised as a movie about Shanks, but the SH’s are still the main characters. Makes sense for them to still be present even if their role is superfluous.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Sablés said:


> From the story beats so far, the Strawhats feel superfluous.
> 
> Should've just been a movie about the red hair pirates


Blame Loda. The guy who has been pitching a Shanks movie to Oda for years wanted it to be only about Shanks. Oda kept saying no because he wanted to put all the info in the manga. He eventually relented for this movie, on the condition that Luffy was still the MC.  It also dashes any hopes of a  Rocks movie as Oda isn't willing to budge having Luffy as MC even for Shanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Sablés said:


> From the story beats so far, the Strawhats feel superfluous.
> 
> Should've just been a movie about the red hair pirates


Basically MF as a movie, but instead of the WBPs and Luffy, you have the RHPs and the SHs.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> High level doesn't have to mean the same level as the top dogs of the story lol


For it to be called advanced in the Japanese text it’s clearly at the highest level.


Strobacaxi said:


> Why like Garp? Why not like Blueno?


Garp was his trainer.


Strobacaxi said:


> Zoro is clearly and obviously not on the same level as Benn and Coby appearing after them doesn't mean they're on the same level lol


Clearly didn’t watch the film koby was paired with both of them lol, cry cope seethe should’ve knew this was going to happen since chapter 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

Koby was leading jinbei who was pair with roo, Koby hype is crazy

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru getting bullied by Beckman again


Akainu needs to lower this bum's salary

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> There is no Sanji moment in the film?


_
Sanji's is with Katakuri the way Zoro's is with Benn with the image flashing back and forth between their faces as they land their attacks at the same time   _

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Mariko said:


> You shouldn't have shared this imo.



How comes? JFF?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Sanji's is with Katakuri the way Zoro's is with Benn with the image flashing back and forth between their faces as they land their attacks at the same time  _


So basically Katakuri>=Sanji> King?


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> So basically Katakuri>=Sanji> King?



_Sanji doesn't have the Germa buffs in the movie   _


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Sanji's is with Katakuri the way Zoro's is with Benn with the image flashing back and forth between their faces as they land their attacks at the same time  _


that blue thing at bottom was Sanji ?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> How comes? JFF?



well, I guess all OLers know G5 but still. 

1st time animated. 

Don't care perso.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> that blue thing at bottom was Sanji ?



_Yeah with a poor man's version of IJ getting blue fire without the plasma effects cuz he doesn't have the germa buffs in the movie   _

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Sanji doesn't have the Germa buffs in the movie  _


Still loses to Kata without future sight though tbh tbf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Still loses to Kata without future sight though tbh tbf



_IJ too op Shanks made his fire blue to mach G5 Luffy   _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So if Beckmann's Haki > Kizaru's and he sweats at Zoro's Asura...
> 
> Current Zoro > Admiral level?


Woah chill guys, kizaru has a fucking broken DF. Beckman only has better haki + marksman ship but kizaru has his top tier DF + weaker haki to make up for it and get the upper hand eventually.

Ben beckman pushes kizaru to very high diff imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

Kor said:


> This makes Blackbeards line about not being ready to fight Shanks hit a lot harder while also hyping him for scarring Shanks in the past.


People who think BB gonna have weak haki need to rethink their positions.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Woah chill guys, kizaru has a fucking broken DF. Beckman only has better haki + marksman ship but kizaru has his top tier DF + weaker haki to make up for it and get the upper hand eventually.
> 
> Ben beckman pushes kizaru to very high diff imo.


Doesn't matter if he can't transform into it.


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> SH - RHP parallels in Film Red:
> 
> Zoro - Beckman
> Roo - Jinbei
> ...


Sanji will fight the captain of the donuts pirates, IJ vs ACoC is upon us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Doesn't matter if he can't transform into it.


He still has all of his abilities like yasakani no magatama, light sword, etc.

This only proves base beckman > base admiral, with his guns beckman beats a restricted admiral with even more ease but they all have top tier DF's.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Since the movie is canon, we can finally accept that M3 has been broken and we have a new hierarchy then

Kings/Conquerors:

Luffy - Shanks
Zoro - Beckman 




The rest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## spawn3 (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> I still think Databooks > most people's opinions here tbf, especially in controversial topics. Even if they're not written by Oda, the people compiling them most likely have way more insight and information on the story than your average OL member.


For me, I don't need databooks to re-interpret things I've already read in the manga. 

Their only use, personally, is for new information. 
Which they rarely give...

The same goes for Vivre Cards and etcetera.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Since the movie is canon, we can finally accept that M3 has been broken and we have a new hierarchy then
> 
> Kings/Conquerors:
> 
> ...


So Zoro =Luffy.
I knew it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> So Zoro =Luffy.
> I knew it


Always has been

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Always has been


Fucking hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Since the movie is canon, we can finally accept that M3 has been broken and we have a new hierarchy then
> 
> Kings/Conquerors:
> 
> ...


Sanji was also paired with a conqueror tho


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Sanji was also paired with a conqueror tho


I only see a mere commander

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Since the movie is canon, we can finally accept that M3 has been broken and we have a new hierarchy then
> 
> Kings/Conquerors:
> 
> ...


Luffy = Shanks = Yonkou Captain 
Zoro = Ben B. =  YC 1 = Katakuri = Sanji

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Luffy = Shanks = Yonkou Captain
> Zoro = Ben B. =  YC 1 = Katakuri = Sanji


Ben is the official Vice Captain/First Mate. He's no mere commander.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> I only see a mere commander


aka Mihawk , Crocodile , Zoro , Sanji , Kata , Ben B.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> I only see a mere commander


Big Meme is dead, Katakuri has freed himself from the commander's curse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Luffy = Shanks = Yonkou Captain
> Zoro = Ben B. =  YC 1 = Katakuri = Sanji


----------



## Gabzy (Aug 7, 2022)

Zoro with enma was paired with Beckman
Sanji without germa powers or rs was paired with a YC1

Current Sanji must be yonko level for sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> aka Mihawk , Crocodile , Zoro , Sanji , Kata , Ben B.


Kata is the only commander there


Gabzy said:


> Big Meme is dead, Katakuri has freed himself from the commander's curse


So did Marco, but he's still mere commander lvl


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


>


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Kata is the only commander there
> 
> So did Marco, but he's still mere commander lvl


anyone  that bends the knee to  yonkou captain is a mere commander


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> anyone  that bends the knee to  yonkou captain is a mere commander


Nope, it's an official title as per Aramaki's words and VCs


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Nope, it's an official title as per Aramaki's words and VCs


Aramaki's words


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Aramaki's words


Which he proved by stomping King and Queen


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Which he proved by stomping King and Queen


Yes, thanks i love remembering how weak Kaidos ballpark King is . It feels my heart with joy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yes, thanks i love remembering how weak Kaidos ballpark King is . It feels my heart with joy


He's as strong as my agenda needs him to be

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

Ben Beckman is not a mere commander, he’s the Vice Captain


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Ben Beckman is not a mere commander, he’s the Vice Captain


Right hand man or first mate is literally the same thing in practice though



> the officer second in command



Unless Marco taking over as captain (and Katakuri soon to be) are just coincidences of fate


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

@Ushiromiya Battler where was beckman haki > admiral haki stated?


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Since the movie is canon, we can finally accept that M3 has been broken and we have a new hierarchy then
> 
> Kings/Conquerors:
> 
> ...



_Beckman doesn't have CoC and Sanji is paired with Katakuri who has CoC   _


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 7, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Big Meme is dead, Katakuri has freed himself from the commander's curse


why did i not think of that ? now i feel stupid . That would have been a cool come back


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

EOS katakuri > mere commander katakuri


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> why did i not think of that ? now i feel stupid . That would have been a cool come back


Wouldn't work because of my man Marco  


Though yes, I would've probably been easier on you since I'm heavily invested in Phoenix coin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Wouldn't work because of my man Marco
> 
> 
> Though yes, I would've probably been easier on you since I'm heavily invested in Phoenix coin


Katakuri is constantly fighting tho. Like fought luffy first and now germa...


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Katakuri is constantly fighting tho. Like fought luffy first and now germa...


I don't think Germa is much a of a fight to be fair.

Comparatively Marco fought in MF against top tiers, in the Payback War against a Yonkou, clashed with BM and fought 2 commanders simultaneously in Wano. If we go by that route, he should be above his pre skip self.

However ultimately I don't think either of the 2 have grown stronger. They've been fighting in the NW for 30-40 years. They've already reach the limits of their potential.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

BTW it seems Ichiji is above YC1 too

Man is exactly half as powerful as an admiral



Man needs to train hard to be able to lift both hands

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kishido (Aug 7, 2022)

Sanji soon to be 6th strongest 

Luffy > Yamato > Zoro > Jinbe > Usoop > Sanji >= Franky > the rest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Ben Beckman is not a mere commander, he’s the Vice Captain


The raws aramaki says executive which is the same as what shanks executive are list

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruse (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks > Kaido looking factual


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Maybe it’s just me, but not a huge fan of Roo fighting like Choji

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but not a huge fan of Roo fighting like Choji


Mangakas are so overworked and constantly at home they can't even understand how a fat man would fight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kishido (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Mangakas are so overworked and constantly at home they can't even understand how a fat man would fight

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2022)

Beckman vs Mihawk:

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_Pretty crazy to think about OP ending in a few years.

Have been following it for so long it has become one of those things that is expected to be there to come back to or talk about whenever _

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2022)

@Mariko will you watch the film in the cinema?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko will you watch the film in the cinema?


She doesn't pay money to read the manga, and you think she's going to spend money on a non canon movie?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Pretty crazy to think about OP ending in a few years.
> 
> Have been following it for so long it has become one of those things that is expected to be there to come back to or talk about whenever _



All good things come to an end. I just hope WSJ can continue serializing genuine battle shounen. The genre should never be allowed to die. Another great adventure shounen is needed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

One Piece will never die anyways. Only when its forgotten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

God Movement said:


> All good things come to an end. I just hope WSJ can continue serializing genuine battle shounen. The genre should never be allowed to die. Another great adventure shounen is needed.



_It's tough cuz you can't just make it happen. A lot needs to line up in terms of how talented and creative the mangaka himself is, how  commited he is to his work, if he manages to keep himself mentally and physically healthy with what's demanded of him in this industry, as well as the people around him that get to pitch in and influence his decisions._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

I scoured this thread far and wide. I prayed, I fasted, I wept, I pleaded, and I still couldn't find any Franky vs. Oven information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 7, 2022)

_Love the reactions   

Them going OOOOOOOHHH when Shanks says Uta is his daughter and the eruption of cheers when he uses his Haki _

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Keep em coming. I'm gonna need all these to ignite the civil war within the Yonkou stans ranks. Kaido bros are gonna love this

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Keep em coming. I'm gonna need all these to ignite the civil war within the Yonkou stans ranks. Kaido bros are gonna love this


What happened to you?

Genuinely

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> What happened to you?
> 
> Genuinely


Oden

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Oden


Wut??


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _It's tough cuz you can't just make it happen. A lot needs to line up in terms of how talented and creative the mangaka himself is, how  commited he is to his work, if he manages to keep himself mentally and physically healthy with what's demanded of him in this industry, as well as the people around him that get to pitch in and influence his decisions._



It doesn't help that WSJ are extremely impatient these days and will cancel you in a matter of weeks if you stay in the bottom of the rankings too long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alexderman (Aug 7, 2022)

Why are french people like this


----------



## Recca (Aug 7, 2022)

Great Pirates have always been stronger than Admirals, including Big Mom for the haters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## convict (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Since the movie is canon, we can finally accept that M3 has been broken and we have a new hierarchy then
> 
> Kings/Conquerors:
> 
> ...



New Dynamic:

Captain
Right hand


M3 of Yamato, Sanji, and Jinbei. 

The new M3 will still be a force and can handle most matters without the captain and right hand around.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

_“The spoilers were a lie”_, they said.

_“Kizaru didn’t react that bad, he wasn’t scared”_, they said.

Bet they’re gonna lean real hard on _“the movie isn’t canon anyways”_ now.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> _“The spoilers were a lie”_, they said.
> 
> _“Kizaru didn’t react that bad, he wasn’t scared”_, they said.
> 
> Bet they’re gonna lean real hard on _“the movie isn’t canon anyways”_ now.


It’s delusion at this point


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> So did Marco, but he's still mere commander lvl


Traitor.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks could probably solo 2 Adrimals at this point.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> _“The spoilers were a lie”_, they said.
> 
> _“Kizaru didn’t react that bad, he wasn’t scared”_, they said.
> 
> Bet they’re gonna lean real hard on _“_*the movie isn’t canon anyways” now.*


It's not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 7, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> What happened to you?
> 
> Genuinely


I was always an Admiral bro. Don't know what you mean


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

After all these years of waiting for Shanks to perform I’m glad he didn’t disappoint.

Those “haki man” jokes aged like milk.

But jokes aside, I love how Shanks was able to develop his haki in ways none of us expected even outside of just his CoC.

Shanks being known as the “Color of Observation killer” was an interesting twist, and looking forward to how that ability interacts with other characters in the battle dome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _It's tough cuz you can't just make it happen. A lot needs to line up in terms of how talented and creative the mangaka himself is, how  commited he is to his work, if he manages to keep himself mentally and physically healthy with what's demanded of him in this industry, as well as the people around him that get to pitch in and influence his decisions._


Its not that complex really
Just have your character be in some form inspired by sun wukong and you get a multi million making manga 
Its a proven recipe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 7, 2022)

Can anyone list out the good feats for my bois Zoro? Or just any good feat in general?

i can’t believe this shit got like 40+ pages in one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 7, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Can anyone list out the good feats for my bois Zoro? Or just any good feat in general?
> 
> i can’t believe this shit got like 40+ pages in one day


The power of the Gingers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

Wtf did Momonga pass out from CoC Haki?

Are you kidding?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Wtf did Momonga pass out from CoC Haki?
> 
> Are you kidding?


Just fell to his knees I think

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 7, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Those “haki man” jokes aged like milk.


You don't want to know how Shanks fought as soon as he actually had to fight and not just threaten...

Hint: he's not the best in the world at it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @Ushiromiya Battler where was beckman haki > admiral haki stated?





Here bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Here bro


@Eustathios research complete, there you go


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @Eustathios research complete, there you go


Lol he is in cope level 999999999 right now, I already showed him the same source for Shanks being a CoO killer and he denies it saying it is still not canon unless shown in the manga

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 7, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Just fell to his knees I think


I'm disappointed in my boy for even that.

This movie is non canon confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Sanji soon to be 6th strongest
> 
> Luffy > Yamato > Zoro > Jinbe > Usoop > Sanji >= Franky > the rest


Yeah man


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2022)

Shanks nullifying CoO is such an elaborate power that's unlikely that Oda didn't come up with it.


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2022)

if only the movie was canon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

are the "hakiman" copes still going strong ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are the "hakiman" copes still going strong ?


controlling breathing and blocking CoO = swordsmanship

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> controlling breathing and blocking CoO = swordsmanship


Zoro and Mihawk also use haki

guess they are disqualified

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Chip Skylark (Aug 7, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Shanks nullifying CoO is such an elaborate power that's unlikely that Oda didn't come up with it.


Gives Shanks an astronomic advantage against his opponents if he’s capable of using either CoO or FS in addition to nullifying his opponents CoO.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 7, 2022)

So besides cornering a troll in Yellow Monkey, and being threatened by Purple Tiger, what did Shank do? 

Really I'm trying to get interested in this nom canon movie..


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> So besides cornering a troll in Yellow Monkey, and being threatened by Purple Tiger, what did Shank do?
> 
> Really I'm trying to get interested in this nom canon movie..


He threatened Purple Tiger with his Haoshoku, you got it backwards.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 7, 2022)

Some of you bozo's actually think that the strength/haki feats showcased in the  film Oda was *most involved in* aren't their actual abilities in the manga? 

You guys think you know better than Oda how strong his characters are or something?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Zoro and Mihawk also use haki
> 
> guess they are disqualified


They turn off their Haki during their skillful duel


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He threatened Purple Tiger with his Haoshoku, you got it backwards.



Ok he threatened Purple Tiger, what else?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Ok he threatened Purple Tiger, what else?


He also nuked the final boss together with Gear 5 Luffy.

It was also revealed that Shanks 1v1'ed Mihawk while blindfolded without using Haki.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 7, 2022)

Tier specialist said:


> " Admirals = Yonkos " " all top tiers give extreme diff to each other "
> 
> Bitch please, that " top tier " term was always a cop out from Admiral fans to disingenuously convey the idea that Admirals are somewhat in the same ballpark as Great Pirates.
> 
> They aren't in the same tier, in fact, you could probably fit another tier in between them.


Spitting facts within your first  5 posts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It was also revealed that Shanks 1v1'ed Mihawk while blindfolded without using Haki.


the hell?

this sounds like some 11 year old's fanfiction

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 7, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Shanks nullifying CoO is such an elaborate power that's unlikely that Oda didn't come up with it.



Nah with what we saw in the manga with shanks currently and Zoro alabasta not to mention the big bird in the room Hawk Eyes.

This has Odas hand writing all over it.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 7, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He also nuked the final boss together with Gear 5 Luffy.



What is this digimon?



Ushiromiya Battler said:


> It was also revealed that Shanks 1v1'ed Mihawk while blindfolded without using Haki.



I guess Mihawk was but naked holding yuru between his cheeks also?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 7, 2022)

That feeling when the fat black man from New York was right the whole time. 

1 Yonko = 3 Admirals

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> What is this digimon?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mihawk was but naked holding yuru between his cheeks also?


Yoru was shoved 9 inches up his arse but yeah

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## rext1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Kizaru smirking in Shanks face as he CoC spergs out is underrated. Looks like Kizaru just casually trolls Red Hair this movie.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 7, 2022)

rext1 said:


> Kizaru smirking in Shanks face as he CoC spergs out is underrated. Looks like Kizaru just casually trolls Red Hair this movie.


Nah Shanks was trolling too bro and Kizaru got trolled even harder.


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I scoured this thread far and wide. I prayed, I fasted, I wept, I pleaded, and I still couldn't find any Franky vs. Oven information.


They fight for 3 minutes apparently, just throwing hands.


----------



## rext1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Nothing of consequence happened in this film except Momonga falling to his knees.

Kizaru and Fuji leave without a scratch on them. Shanks shows Haoshoku. Big whoop.


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> SH - RHP parallels in Film Red:
> 
> Zoro - Beckman
> Roo - Jinbei
> ...





GreenEggsAHam said:


> Koby was leading jinbei who was pair with roo, Koby hype is crazy


Seems like every Strawhats was compared to a Red Hair Pirate (beside Sanji)

Franky's comparison was difficult.

Zoro = Ben Beckmann
Jinbei = Lucky Roo
Sanji = Katakuri
Franky = Building Snake
Robin/Chopper = Monster and Strong Bonch
Nami = Lime Juice (undeserved)
Brook = Rock star (only non commander comparison)
Luffy = Shanks
Ussop = Yassop

Koby's partner (forgot the blindfold guys name) = Hongou

Out of all the comparisons.

*Chopper *and *Robin *got shafted, since they had to share a '_complete_' character. I know Monster and Bonch Punch are seperate Commanders, but really they are one fighter.

_*Brook *_got shafted too, since he was compared to a non-commander.

_*Nami *_got the best since she was compared to Limejuice, someone out of her league.

_*Zoro, Jinbe, Ussop, Luffy and Frank*y _got who I would expect; Franky comparison one I was slightly surprised about for a moment, but made sense, espcially since the guy is called *Building Snake*


----------



## rext1 (Aug 7, 2022)

In the Kizaru vs Shanks scene. Shanks swipes at Kizaru's body midair but Kizaru effortlessly reforms un hurt with no damage?!

Shanks haki not strong enough to bypass Admiral intangibility? Sad. Old Ray did more damage...get gud at haki, scrub

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Recca (Aug 7, 2022)

rext1 said:


> In the Kizaru vs Shanks scene. Shanks swipes at Kizaru's body midair but Kizaru effortlessly reforms un hurt with no damage?!
> 
> Shanks haki not strong enough to bypass Admiral intangibility? Sad. Old Ray did more damage...get gud at haki, scrub

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KennethLT (Aug 7, 2022)

rext1 said:


> In the Kizaru vs Shanks scene. Shanks swipes at Kizaru's body midair but Kizaru effortlessly reforms un hurt with no damage?!
> 
> Shanks haki not strong enough to bypass Admiral intangibility? Sad. Old Ray did more damage...get gud at haki, scrub


It’s ok. You can cry. You’ll get over it in a couple of days.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 8, 2022)

I knew Shanks was strong and always had better portrayal than the other Yonko but I never expected this.

it certainly seems like he was at worst, equal to Old/MF WB but healthier and younger. What made WB so terrifying for the Navy was his Gura Gura no mi. But for Shanks, it’s his all around Haki abilities.

On a side note, I really wanna see Shanks fire off Haki reiatsu beams from his guns like he does in the video games, Coyote Starrk style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

primebeard >= shanks >= kaido >= luffy > BM > MF WB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 8, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @Eustathios research complete, there you go


Reads like 99% of Databook statements my man. Super vague and describing what we've already seen.


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

yonko > yonko vice captains >= admirals > the rest

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> That's a baseless movie.
> Current Koby should be weaker than Doffy.
> 
> Koby's problem is lack of fights.
> ...


Monster for beating Hancock,pIrate king level character


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Monster for beating Hancock,pIrate king level character


he probably means PK level in potential

and he's probably rating hancock as a YC1 or something

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> he probably means PK level in potential
> 
> and he's probably rating hancock as a YC1 or something


Well she's portrayed as weaker than Doflamingo and even he is only seen at most at that level,so wouldn't make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Well she's portrayed as weaker than Doflamingo and even he is only seen at most at that level so wouldn't make sense.


dude's a navy apologist

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (Aug 8, 2022)

Luffy and Uta training to be admirals 


*Spoiler*: __ 



sorry admiral bros had to do it

Reactions: Funny 26


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2022)

Silver said:


> Luffy and Uta cosplaying admirals


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Now people are saying it's Uta, not Shanks from the Ferland family, because of the French "elle", which apparently means "she". Can anyone who speaks French confirm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Now people are saying it's Uta, not Shanks from the Ferland family, because of the French "elle", which apparently means "she". Can anyone who speaks French confirm?


@Mariko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Breadman (Aug 8, 2022)

If Shanks was such a Haki god, why was he so chickenshit to face Kaido? Makes no damn sense.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Breadman said:


> If Shanks was such a Haki god, why was he so chickenshit to face Kaido? Makes no damn sense.


? Why should he go and attack Kaido for no reason? 

I mean Kaido even have Shanks as one of the 5 people who can fight him.


----------



## zoro (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Now people are saying it's Uta, not Shanks from the Ferland family, because of the French "elle", which apparently means "she". Can anyone who speaks French confirm?


Yeah it says "she"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Now people are saying it's Uta, not Shanks from the Ferland family, because of the French "elle", which apparently means "she". Can anyone who speaks French confirm?





Ushiromiya Battler said:


> @Mariko



Yes it is. "Is *she* from the Figarland (?) family?"

Though Redon would still say "he" I guess

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

It would help if we had more dialogue. There is always the possibility that they are speculating that she is a descendant because they think she is Shanks' biological kid.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

@zoro @Mariko 
Here is more of the conversation. Can you confirm if it's only Uta that they are talking about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm guessing Luffy subconsciously popped into G5 for one attack, similar to how he had a proto-G2 in one of the earlier movies (before he used it in EL)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @zoro @Mariko
> Here is more of the conversation. Can you confirm if it's only Uta that they are talking about?



Gorosei is afraid that "tot musica" awakens again. Most likely Uta's Nika form lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## rborges01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Breadman said:


> If Shanks was such a Haki god, why was he so chickenshit to face Kaido? Makes no damn sense.


Just because Shanks is stronger than Kaido, it does not mean that Shanks will be unscathed. The fight will be extreme and leave the winner severely weakened. That would allow Big Mom to take advantage of the situation to finish off Shanks. That’s exactly why the Yonko do not attack each other because they leave themselves vulnerable to being taken out by other Yonko who will simply finish off the winner of the fight.
It’s why Shanks and Whitebeard meeting and Kaido and Big Mom meeting was such a big deal to the marines because it usually does not occur.
Even Whitebeard did not attack Kaido because of the risks.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Breadman said:


> If Shanks was such a Haki god, why was he so chickenshit to face Kaido? Makes no damn sense.


Because he smacked kaidou during part 1. .doing it again would be out of character bully stuff.


----------



## rborges01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Because he smacked kaidou during part 1. .doing it again would be out of character bully stuff.


If Shanks could beat Kaido so easily then Whitebeard would have simply beaten Kaido and freed Wano unless you are saying that Shanks can easily beat Whitebeard.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Whether or not Shanks is stronger than Kaido is another topic of discussion btw


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Shanks
The man who does every fucking thing he does through his sword
Obviously he is everything but a swordsman!
Obviously

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

rborges01 said:


> If Shanks could beat Kaido so easily then Whitebeard would have simply beaten Kaido and freed Wano unless you are saying that Shanks can easily beat Whitebeard.



Shanks smacked kaidou and went onto stop the war at Matineford. 

Newgate didn't care bout wano he cared about Oden and didn't want risk civilian dying that's why he didn't attack kaidou.  Take up the bad writing with Oda.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Whether or not Shanks is stronger than Kaido is another topic of discussion btw


It's not shanks is.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> It's not shanks is.


No, not necessarily.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Shanks
> The man who does every fucking thing he does through his sword
> Obviously he is everything but a swordsman!
> Obviously


Or Swordsmanship is just one of Shanks' multiple skillsets.

He is both a Haki master and Swordsman.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Or Swordsmanship is just one of Shanks' multiple skillsets.
> 
> He is both a Haki master and Swordsman.


So is every other powerful swordsman

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> So is every other powerful swordsman


None of them has shown Haki prowess even remotely comparable to Shanks atm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> None of them has shown Haki prowess even remotely comparable to Shanks atm.


Call me when he perma blackens his blade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Call me when he perma blackens his blade


Or proof that Mihawk was the one who blackened Yoru?

Greenbull looks like he owns a black blade too btw


----------



## stealthblack (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> Damn even I had undersold it when I said Zoro is low top tier he flexing on admiral level Beckman now I change my mind this movie is pretty much canon


Seems like sanji is 2vs1 fujitora and kizaru

Of its not canon, we riot


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Yes it is. "Is *she* from the Figarland (?) family?"
> 
> Though Redon would still say "he" I guess



Shanks is a female

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Anyways all jests aside, I also want to see Mihawk go all out in the future.

He most likely would have the strongest CoO and CoA imo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Shanks is a female



Like Yamato


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Why do Mihawk fans always have to leech off Shanks? Your boy can't stand on his own portrayal and feats.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Or proof that Mihawk was the one who blackened Yoru?


Is this really the hill you want to die on?



Does this look like something someone who didn't blacken his blade would say?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Why do Mihawk fans always have to leech off Shanks? Your boy can't stand on his own portrayal and feats.



Black blade world strongest swordsman title, nah we cooling over here.


----------



## Beast (Aug 8, 2022)

Koby easily> Sanji 
At least ~ Zoro 


I know Koby didn’t flinch when Shanks used his haki, he built different.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Why do Mihawk fans always have to leech off Shanks? Your boy can't stand on his own portrayal and feats.


His portrayal is being Shanks' rival/equal and World Strongest Swordsman who achieved a haki feat no one else has for 400 years


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Black blade world strongest swordsman title, nah we cooling over here.


So cool that you people are always in Shanks threads trying to leech off Shanks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Is this really the hill you want to die on?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look like something someone who didn't blacken his blade would say?


I mean he did want Zoro to surpass him so...

If Zoro can create Blackblades then he would surpass Mihawk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I mean he did want Zoro to surpass him so...
> 
> If Zoro can create Blackblades then he would surpass Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Why do Mihawk fans always have to leech off Shanks? Your boy can't stand on his own portrayal and feats.


Atm Big Mom has to leech off Kaido and Mihawk has to leech off Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> His portrayal is being Shanks' rival/equal and World Strongest Swordsman who achieved a haki feat no one else has for 400 years


He was his rival when Shanks had a bounty of 1bn. Then they didn't fight again despite them being equal when Shanks had that low bounty. 

It's time for the Mihawk fans to show us where anyone takes his title and his black sword seriously enough to warrant placement among top tiers, let alone the very top like Shanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Mihawk isn't in the movie and they are running here to try and prop Mihawk up because of Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He was his rival when Shanks had a bounty of 1bn. Then they didn't fight again despite them being equal when Shanks had that low bounty.


They are still rivals as shown in the manga and secondary canon. Their rivalry was compared to Roger/WB.

Keep coping


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> They are still rivals as shown in the manga and secondary canon. Their rivalry was compared to Roger/WB.
> 
> Keep coping


You're the one coping. They are not rivals anymore. You actually have fights with your rivals. Mihawk refuses. Better to go duel Vista. 

The only cope is from you Mihawk fans who have to come down to the reality that he is a Yonko commander. His best hype right now is dueling a 1bn bounty Shanks. He has nothing else besides shit portrayal and feats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

How do you have a rivalry in swordfighting when one party refuses to fight?


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> So cool that you people are always in Shanks threads trying to leech off Shanks.



Nothing to leech off of, and if you hadn't noticed Mihawk and Shanks go hand in hand for the past like 20 years. 

Example Shanks was called "CoO killer" it's possible he earned that title from dueling Mihawk if canon.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> How do you have a rivalry in swordfighting when one party refuses to fight?



Because Shanks got his arm bitten off by a fish.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Nothing to leech off of, and if you hadn't noticed Mihawk and Shanks go hand in hand for the past like 20 years.
> 
> Example Shanks was called "CoO killer" it's possible he earned that title from dueling Mihawk if canon.


They don't go hand in hand lmao. Zoro and Luffy don't go hand in hand.

If there was nothing to leech off you guys wouldn't bring Shanks up to validate Mihawk as a top tier. He would be able to stand on his own portrayal and feats. He can't do that though, so you guys have to show up in every Shanks thread to remind everyone that Mihawk exists.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Because Shanks got his arm bitten off by a fish.


So Mihawk is gonna refuse a challenge from Zoro in the future because Zoro is missing an eye right?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Because Shanks got his arm bitten off by a fish.


I was being sarcastic. They are not rivals in swordfighting. Mihawk won't fight, which means there is no rivalry.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So Mihawk is gonna refuse a challenge from Zoro in the future because Zoro is missing an eye right?



The fish took his sword arm. . .


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> The fish took his sword arm. . .


Zoro lost his sword eye...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> You're the one coping. They are not rivals anymore. You actually have fights with your rivals. Mihawk refuses. Better to go duel Vista.
> 
> The only cope is from you Mihawk fans who have to come down to the reality that he is a Yonko commander. His best hype right now is dueling a 1bn bounty Shanks. He has nothing else besides shit portrayal and feats.


Oh they aren't?

Oh ok, someone tell Shanks that I don't think he got the memo
And someone tell Oda that too, I don't think he got it either

Oh and Mihawk is a Yonko Commander? Someone tell Zoro he already is the WSS!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Oh they aren't?
> 
> Oh ok, someone tell Shanks that I don't think he got the memo
> And someone tell Oda that too, I don't think he got it either
> ...


Yeah Zoro is already the WSS tbh.

Current Zoro would mid diff Mihawk by feats alone.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> I was being sarcastic. They are not rivals in swordfighting. Mihawk won't fight, which means there is no rivalry.



I agree that why Mihawk is looking forward to Zoro potential being greater then Shanks. 



Seraphoenix said:


> They don't go hand in hand lmao. Zoro and Luffy don't go hand in hand.



They actually do, you don't find it obvious that shanks and Mihawk have such a relationship with each other and both are goals of the two main characters in both Zoro and Luffy?



Seraphoenix said:


> If there was nothing to leech off you guys wouldn't bring Shanks up to validate Mihawk as a top tier. He would be able to stand on his own portrayal and feats. He can't do that though, so you guys have to show up in every Shanks thread to remind everyone that Mihawk exists.



Lmao Mihawk is the WSS and was a world famous pirate before the great age of piracy. That alone is more then enough. 

Respected by Whitebeard himself, the man suffering from success.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Zoro lost his sword eye...



Proof 2 me! The eye is gone!


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Proof 2 me! The eye is gone!


Because it is gone?
Proof 2 me water is wet.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Because it is gone?
> Proof 2 me water is wet.


Cant say it's gone when Zoro has yet to open his eye. . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> I was being sarcastic. They are not rivals in swordfighting. Mihawk won't fight, which means there is no rivalry.


Technically Shanks won't fight either. It's not like Mihawk would have much choice if Shanks didn't honour his decision to call off their rivalry.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Proof 2 me water is wet.



Liquids are wet.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Liquids are wet.


And Zoro only has one eye.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> And Zoro only has one eye.



Speculation, post scan of both eyes open.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Oh they aren't?
> 
> Oh ok, someone tell Shanks that I don't think he got the memo
> And someone tell Oda that too, I don't think he got it either


Show me where they are rivals in the current timeline in the manga One Piece. They aren't rivals in swordfighting if one outright refuses to swordfight. It really isn't that complicated. 




Strobacaxi said:


> Oh and Mihawk is a Yonko Commander? Someone tell Zoro he already is the WSS!


Of course, he is a fucking Yonko commander. He is Buggy's underling. It doesn't follow, however, that just because he is a YC, then Zoro is WSS. What stupid shit is that? YC level goes from Snack all the way up to Beckman/Rayleigh



Oda Report said:


> I agree that why Mihawk is looking forward to Zoro potential being greater then Shanks.


Yes as a swordfighter when he had a 1bn bounty


Oda Report said:


> They actually do, you don't find it obvious that shanks and Mihawk have such a relationship with each other and both are goals of the two main characters in both Zoro and Luffy?


Yes and Luffy>Zoro just like Shanks >Mihawk


Oda Report said:


> Lmao Mihawk is the WSS and was a world famous pirate before the great age of piracy. That alone is more then enough.
> 
> Respected by Whitebeard himself, the man suffering from success.


Yes, that's why no one cared about him at MF. That's why Marco felt comfortable sending Vista after him. That same Marco, when Shanks is around, tells the whole crew to back the fuck up and stay away from Shanks.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Speculation, post scan of both eyes open.


Give me a good reason why Zoro hasn't opened his left eye even once through out the entire Post TS 

Unless you are trying to tell me Zoro is training Sharingan


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Show me where they are rivals in the current timeline in the manga One Piece. They aren't rivals in swordfighting if one outright refuses to swordfight. It really isn't that complicated.


When they met Shanks asked if Mihawk wanted to settle things. You don't settle things without being rivals...
Also, Vivre Card saying Mihawk is waiting for someone stronger than Shanks, Databook comparing their rivalry to WB/Roger

Also, and I can't stress this enough.... MIHAWK IS THE WORLDS STRONGEST SWORDSMAN



Seraphoenix said:


> Of course, he is a fucking Yonko commander. He is Buggy's underling. It doesn't follow, however, that just because he is a YC, then Zoro is WSS. What stupid shit is that? YC level goes from Snack all the way up to Beckman/Rayleigh


You're the one trying to imply Mihawk is on the ballpark of 1B bounty when Zoro already surpassed that


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes as a swordfighter when he had a 1bn bounty



Shanks is still a swordsman, also bounty =/= personal power.  Here's a Shanks and Mihawk fact for you, Shanks dueling Mihawk helped shanks gain more infamy..

Those duels weren't remembered by the strongest man in the world for nothing..  



Seraphoenix said:


> Yes and Luffy>Zoro just like Shanks >Mihawk



Sorry my man Mihawk = WSS, Shanks = Swordsman. 



Seraphoenix said:


> Yes, that's why no one cared about him at MF. That's why Marco felt comfortable sending Vista after him. That same Marco, when Shanks is around, tells the whole crew to back the fuck up and stay away from Shanks.



Shanks cares as he was the one to question Mihawk about there rivalry. 

It's Mihawk who doesn't care about shanks and is waiting on Zoro to be greater then his old foe in shanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> When they met Shanks asked if Mihawk wanted to settle things. You don't settle things without being rivals...


Yes, Mihawk put to bed that they will ever settle things because Shanks has one arm. He refuses to duel him so they are no longer rivals. 


Strobacaxi said:


> Also, Vivre Card saying Mihawk is waiting for someone stronger than Shanks, Databook comparing their rivalry to WB/Roger


He is waiting for the swordfighter who surpasses the 1bn Shanks that he didn't settle the score with. He has never fought Yonko Shanks. 

No databook makes that WB/Roger comparison. 



Strobacaxi said:


> Also, and I can't stress this enough.... MIHAWK IS THE WORLDS STRONGEST SWORDSMAN


So what? No one cares about the title and he refuses to fight Shanks. It's a paper title at this point. Perhaps Zoro will bring some credibility to it. 


Strobacaxi said:


> You're the one trying to imply Mihawk is on the ballpark of 1B bounty when Zoro already surpassed that


1bn is YC level. Mihawk is a YC. There is no evidence that Zoro has surpassed YC Mihawk. That assumes King is some benchmark for surpassing YC level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Akainu acting fake tough again from his office.


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Give me a good reason why Zoro hasn't opened his left eye even once through out the entire Post TS
> 
> Unless you are trying to tell me Zoro is training Sharingan



No training his Color of Observation.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Yes it is. "Is *she* from the Figarland (?) family?"
> 
> Though Redon would still say "he" I guess


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Or Swordsmanship is just one of Shanks' multiple skillsets.
> 
> He is both a Haki master and Swordsman.


Yeah like... every other strong swordsman

Mihawk is a Haki master 
Zoro is a Haki master
Rayleigh is a Haki master
Oden is a Haki master 

Being a swordsman doesn't stop you being a Haki master, and being a Haki master doesn't stop you being a swordsman 
Haki and swordsmanship go hand in hand
What did Zoro learn from Mihawk during time skip? Yeah... it was Haki

Every fucking strong fighter is a Haki master

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sok (Aug 8, 2022)

Its okay mihawkbros one day you will get feats that will put you above marco

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

Beast said:


> Koby easily> Sanji
> At least ~ Zoro
> 
> 
> I know Koby didn’t flinch when Shanks used his haki, he built different.


Might as well say he rivals or surpasses kidd then.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Might as well say he rivals or surpasses kidd then.


Why would he ? Kidd > Zoro

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Golden Garp (Aug 8, 2022)

The magazine Mihawk fans love to spam about Shanks, and Mihawk being the greatest rivalry is a fanmade magazine that has no legitimate connection to Oda.

Again Oda gives himself an out option when he makes Shanks stronger than Mihawk. We already got the explanation in the Zoro and King fight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Every fucking strong fighter is a Haki master


Obviously there's varying degrees of haki mastery. And Shanks' haki in particular has had an inordinate amount of hype compared to any top tier in the current setting


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

Tbh Shanks is just luffy's mentor not his end goal.
Luffy and Shanks are even rivals right now,Gol D Roger is luffy's end goal that he needs to surpass to bring down the World Government.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Tbh Shanks is just luffy's mentor not his end goal.
> Luffy and Shanks are even rivals right now,Gol D Roger is luffy's end goal that he needs to surpass to bring down the World Government.


If it weren't for Roger Rocks would've already done that.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2022)

Here's how Shanks and Mihawk can be evenly matched:

Conqueror's Haki - Shanks
Observation Haki - equal or edge to Shanks
Armament Haki - Mihawk
Physical strength - Mihawk
Sword skills - Mihawk 
Speed - equal


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Why would he ? Kidd > Zoro


Beast says atleast Zoro level which means Koby could be as high as even current Luffy and we know Luffy>>Kid.


----------



## bil02 (Aug 8, 2022)

I have no problem if SHANKS end up stronger than Mihawk but the gap can't be huge.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 8, 2022)

This debate is eternal.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Recca (Aug 8, 2022)

Whenever I go into a Shanks thread to discuss his cool new feats, all I see is Mihawk fans trying to leech and ride the bandwagon. They remind me of Drake when he masquerades as a professional athlete.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Golden Garp said:


> The magazine Mihawk fans love to spam about Shanks, and Mihawk being the greatest rivalry is a fanmade magazine that has no legitimate connection to Oda.
> 
> Again Oda gives himself an out option when he makes Shanks stronger than Mihawk. We already got the explanation in the Zoro and King fight.


So why Kaku is a swordsman?

Uses his Rokushiki and DF much more than he relies on the sword... his strongest move is a cut but no swordsmanship is involved...

And yet... a swordsman
Shanks uses his sword every single fucking time and we don't know his strongest move, but he fought an Admiral with "pure swordsmanship"

Why Zoro goes to Mihawk for training and gets trained in... Haki

It's just that simple 
Mihawk is as strong as Shanks, arguably stronger, that is left ambiguous and doesn't even matter much
Mihawk ~ Shanks, whatever it is >= or = or <= doesn't matter, they are equals and the strongest one between them is left ambiguous, if a strongest one among them there even is

Zoro will surpass Mihawk and therefore Shanks as well
Don't like this? Absolutely fine
Blame Oda or cope with that, no problem 
But please stop the ridicolous "Shanks is not a swordsman" thing, when every fucking thing this guy did was through his sword, except for releasing a burst of CoC... which doesn't stop him being a swordsman, just like that didn't stop Oden, Zoro, Luffy, Rayleigh, Kaido and so on being swordsmen/brawlers/whatever they are

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Golden Garp (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> So why Kaku is a swordsman?
> 
> Uses his Rokushiki and DF much more than he relies on the sword... his strongest move is a cut but no swordsmanship is involved...
> 
> ...



Why do I need Kaku when Zoro and King confirm someone who uses doesn't use traditional forms and techniques or doesn't call himself a swordsman isn't a swordsman? If you have a problem with that panel, take it up with Oda for making the title swordsman so shallow. When Mihawk has portrayal and feats of his own that can stand up with top tiers, come back to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2022)

Would be funny if Mihawk had the WSS title just because Shanks did not identify as a swordsman

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Golden Garp said:


> Why do I need Kaku when Zoro and King confirm someone who uses doesn't use traditional forms and techniques or doesn't call himself a swordsman isn't a swordsman?


So it's like selective reading
What you like counts
What you don't like doesn't count
Nice

Not to mention that the official translation is different and doesn't have any of your "traditional forms" bullshit





Golden Garp said:


> If you have a problem with that panel, take it up with Oda for making the title swordsman so shallow.


So if someone uses Haki or a DF is not a swordsman? I guess Zoro is a fraud for using Haki lasers, Haki coating and Haki barriers? Also Mihawk is a bad teacher for teaching him Haki instead of "traditional forms"? Oda is also an idiot for calling DF users such as Kaku, Law and Fujitora as swordsmen?

All this fuss to not accept that Mihawk ~ Shanks with the strongest one among them being purposedly left ambiguous, and Zoro surpassing them both?
Oh yeah so the problem is Zoro
Got it
Understood why the desperation



Golden Garp said:


> When Mihawk has portrayal and feats of his own that can stand up with top tiers, come back to me.


Yeah if you ignore everything you don't want to cope with lmao


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Jests aside, I do think Mihawk is likely Yonko level in strength 

I mean someone has to be that strong for Buggy's crew to be considered an Emperor crew right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Yeah like... every other strong swordsman
> 
> Mihawk is a Haki master
> Zoro is a Haki master
> ...


While Haki does make your Swordsmanship more powerful, Swordsmanship is just a small department of what Haki can improve.

There are lots of applications of Haki in combat that doesn't include Swordsmanship.

Just like how in Star Wars Force using experts aren't necessarily the best LIght Saber users, even if the Force can help improve your Light Saber skill.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You're the one trying to imply Mihawk is on the ballpark of 1B bounty when Zoro already surpassed that


He was, twelve years ago. While you can try to handwave it as lowballing Shanks' actual strength, the fact of the matter is Oda specifically chose that bounty because we'd compare the Shanks of twelve years ago to current pirates with similar bounties.

There's a legitimately good chance Shanks and Mihawk were not strong enough twelve years ago to defeat the King that Zoro just took down.

Which is fine, because it means both Shanks and Mihawk grew immensely more powerful over the last twelve years. It just means that, just like Shanks wasn't an Emperor until six years ago, Mihawk probably wasn't the World's Strongest Swordsman until *after* he called off his rivalry with Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes, Mihawk put to bed that they will ever settle things because Shanks has one arm. He refuses to duel him so they are no longer rivals.



So Shanks considers them rivals but Mihawk thinks Shanks is too low for him? Good to know



Seraphoenix said:


> He is waiting for the swordfighter who surpasses the 1bn Shanks that he didn't settle the score with. He has never fought Yonko Shanks.


Oh is that what it says? 

Hint, it's not. Second hint, it goes ahead and says Shanks is Mihawk's rival




Seraphoenix said:


> So what? No one cares about the title and he refuses to fight Shanks. It's a paper title at this point. Perhaps Zoro will bring some credibility to it.




Now the main goal of the 2nd most important character in the story is a paper title 



Seraphoenix said:


> 1bn is YC level. Mihawk is a YC. There is no evidence that Zoro has surpassed YC Mihawk. That assumes King is some benchmark for surpassing YC level.




The cope


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

This does imply that Chapter 1 Shanks was most likely Yonko Commander level though, prolly YC1 too.


----------



## Golden Garp (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> So it's like selective reading
> What you like counts
> What you don't like doesn't count
> Nice
> ...



The official translation doesn't change my point? "Do you need a school or style to fight" "IYou never called yourself a Swordsmans" lmao that reinforces my point just as much? Again if you don't consider yourself a swordsman, you aren't one. That's made blatantly clear by this exchange.


Mercurial said:


> So if someone uses Haki or a DF is not a swordsman? I guess Zoro is a fraud for using Haki lasers, Haki coating and Haki barriers? Also Mihawk is a bad teacher for teaching him Haki instead of "traditional forms"? Oda is also an idiot for calling DF users such as Kaku, Law and Fujitora as swordsmen?
> 
> All this fuss to not accept that Mihawk ~ Shanks with the strongest one among them being purposedly left ambiguous, and Zoro surpassing them both?
> Oh yeah so the problem is Zoro
> ...



Zoro considers himself a swordsman thus this rebuttal falls flat on his face. That's the whole point of the exchange, and again Zoro does use a traditional style and school which is enhanced by his Haki. Being a swordsman now depends on meeting both those criteria, which allow Oda the option to decide who and who aren't swordsman be it DF User or Haki User.


Mercurial said:


> Yeah if you ignore everything you don't want to cope with lmao



What cope?

No one in the NW hypes up Mihawk like they do the Admirals/Yonko
No one in Wano the land of samurai know who the fuck Mihawk is
His "Legendary" duels against Shanks got confirmed to be against 1B bounty Shanks
He got forced into postponement by Vista
He got belittled by Crocodile

Again where are his Portrayal and feats when you take Shanks away? it's nothing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> This does imply that Chapter 1 Shanks was most likely Yonko Commander level though, prolly YC1 too.


Given his bounty of about a billion and the fact he neutralises Observation Haki, Romance Dawn Shanks definitely beats Katakuri but might struggle to beat King and definitely loses to Marco.

He was around Whole Cake Island Luffy's level, roughly. It's hard to say if he had even mastered Conquerer's Haki yet or if that came later given that Kaidou and Linlin clearly implied it was something only Emperors can do.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Given his bounty of about a billion and the fact he neutralises Observation Haki, Romance Dawn Shanks definitely beats Katakuri but might struggle to beat King and definitely loses to Marco.


We don't know when Shanks mastered that Observation Haki killing ability though, it could have been later for all we know.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Golden Garp said:


> No one in the NW hypes up Mihawk like they do the Admirals/Yonko


Literally made Buggy an emperor



Golden Garp said:


> No one in Wano the land of samurai know who the fuck Mihawk is


No one in Wano is strong enough to be in his radar



Golden Garp said:


> His "Legendary" duels against Shanks got confirmed to be against 1B bounty Shanks


Bounty = Strength now? LOL



Golden Garp said:


> He got forced into postponement by Vista


 



Golden Garp said:


> He got belittled by Crocodile







Golden Garp said:


> Again where are his Portrayal and feats when you take Shanks away? it's nothing.


Swordsmen:

Fujitora, Rayleigh, Shanks

Mihawk: World's strongest Swordsman

Copeee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Cats this is what I think..

It is undeniable at this point that Shanks has the strongest CoC Haki alive atm, no one is at his level currently period.

But I do think Mihawk most likely has the best CoO and CoA currently as well, CoO due to his "Clairvoyance" moniker in VCs and the fact that Shanks has the epithet "Observation Haki Killer" most likely to counter Mihawk's CoO. His CoA is also likely best atm thanks to Black Blade.

So Most Powerful CoC = Most powerful CoO + Most powerful CoA doesn't sound too far fetched for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> So Shanks considers them rivals but Mihawk thinks Shanks is too low for him? Good to know
> 
> 
> Oh is that what it says?
> ...


<That is the sum of your response and you accuse me of cope? What a joke. The vivre card specifically says Mihawk is waiting for the swordsman who surpasses Shanks. His only reference for this is the 1bn man he used to duel. You and the others can cry as much as you want. He's a YC at the end of the day. Oda is locking in the levels now that we are in the endgame. Mihawk isn't competing with Yonko

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> We don't know when Shanks mastered that Observation Haki killing ability though, it could have been later for all we know.


I'd assume he's had that a long time. It just seems like something he'd have developed while in his rivalry with "Mihawk the Clairvoyant".

I kinda get the feeling Mihawk would have sought Shanks out specifically _because_ of that ability, too. For someone that always wants to test the limits of his own ability, it'd Mihawk's way of figuring out how strong he is without his Observation Haki.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Velocity said:


> I'd assume he's had that a long time. It just seems like something he'd have developed while in his rivalry with "Mihawk the Clairvoyant".
> 
> I kinda get the feeling Mihawk would have sought Shanks out specifically _because_ of that ability, too. For someone that always wants to test the limits of his own ability, it'd Mihawk's way of figuring out how strong he is without his Observation Haki.


Let's just wait and see for more infos I guess.
Atm I have Chapter 1 Shanks at YC1 level.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 8, 2022)

Mihawkbros just wait for the moment of our glory. ODA already laid his plan for him.

He already show us that the WSS Mihawk is capable of making a capable crew into a yonko crew through different means. The feat will come next in the future.

Sera is right though, portrayal and feat Mihawk suck compare to other top tier and he is somehow outdated but fear not cause mihawk is as important as Shank when it comes to SH goal. So, Oda will surely deliver.

This is only the first half, we will got em in the second half.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Let's just wait and see for more infos I guess.
> Atm I have Chapter 1 Shanks at YC1 level.


Seems reasonable to assume he hovered around somewhere between King and Katakuri in strength, yeah. That gives us a pretty good indication of how advanced Shanks' Haki would have been at the time too. Nobody at that level can weaponise their Conquerer's Haki by imbuing it in their attacks, which means no splitting the sky or anything like that.

It's kind of amusing to think Yamato is likely stronger now than Shanks or Mihawk were twelve years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 8, 2022)

I can’t believe they’d nerf Lord of the Coast like this


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> I can’t believe they’d nerf Lord of the Coast like this


Lor D. Coast would have oneshotted any admiral in the same situation though.


----------



## Golden Garp (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Literally made Buggy an emperor


I must've missed where it stated Mihawk's strength made Buggy a Yonko? Are you talking about the statement where he's grouped together with Crocodile as followers of Buggy?


Strobacaxi said:


> No one in Wano is strong enough to be in his radar


The world's "strongest" Swordsman hasn't been to a land renowned for Swords lol



Strobacaxi said:


> Bounty = Strength now? LOL


Bounties aren't a perfect measure of strength, but it helps paint a picture of the general level most of the time. Shanks was probably a bit stronger than YC and much weaker than Top tiers.


Strobacaxi said:


>


Emojis are all that can be said for Mihawks embarrassing Marineford performance. That's something I agree with


Strobacaxi said:


> Swordsmen:
> 
> Fujitora, Rayleigh, Shanks
> 
> ...


Rayleigh's a washed up old man at this point, and if you didn't miss my other post. Oda already made the definition of swordsman extremely flimsily with the King fight


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> <That is the sum of your response and you accuse me of cope? What a joke. The vivre card specifically says Mihawk is waiting for the swordsman who surpasses Shanks. His only reference for this is the 1bn man he used to duel. You and the others can cry as much as you want. He's a YC at the end of the day. Oda is locking in the levels now that we are in the endgame. Mihawk isn't competing with Yonko


His reference is current Shanks, who Mihawk knows and visits sometimes. Stop making shit up

Where did you see the VC state Shanks from 12 years ago? In some kind of copium induced hallucination?

LOL

I'm sure Zoro's final goal is on the same ballpark as some guy he just wrecked and completely surpassed makes sense doesn't it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Seems reasonable to assume he hovered around somewhere between King and Katakuri in strength, yeah. That gives us a pretty good indication of how advanced Shanks' Haki would have been at the time too. Nobody at that level can weaponise their Conquerer's Haki by imbuing it in their attacks, which means no splitting the sky or anything like that.
> 
> It's kind of amusing to think Yamato is likely stronger now than Shanks or Mihawk were twelve years ago.


I personally have Katakuri >= King thanks to his superior Haki and awakenings  but agree with the rest.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Golden Garp said:


> Oda already made the definition of swordsman extremely flimsily with the King fight


? He made it hyper clear. Zoro started that convo when King started attacking him without swords

Meanwhile Shanks uses swords 100% of the times he's fought and has been called a swordsman by Oda himself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Is not WBs Naginata one of the 12 supreme grade sword , named Murakumogiri ? So, how is WB with a sword has the WSM title while MIhawk still being the WSS ?


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> ? He made it hyper clear. Zoro started that convo when King started attacking him without swords
> 
> Meanwhile Shanks uses swords 100% of the times he's fought and has been called a swordsman by Oda himself


Shanks: uses sword 99 times out of 100
King: uses sword 50 times out of 100

A certain biased guy: defines Shanks not a swordsman basing on... King not being one

The coherence!


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Is not WBs Naginata one of the 12 supreme grade sword , named Murakumogiri ? So, how is WB with a sword has the WSM title while MIhawk still being the WSS ?


Man is the bigger spectrum than Swordsman.

Hence WB > Mihawk has no contradictions.

Creature > Men > Swordsmen category wise.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Man is the bigger spectrum than Swordsman.
> 
> Hence WB > Mihawk has no contradictions.
> 
> Creature > Men > Swordsmen category wise.


but is not WB wilding a sword ? thus making him a swordsman ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Atm Big Mom has to leech off Kaido and Mihawk has to leech off Shanks


She doesn't have to leech off anything. She had 2 ~ Admiral level characters beat but they were saved by her sympathy and plot. Also, Mihawk is leeching off being a rival to pre Yonko Shanks. Linlin was ad nauseum in Wano and stated to be ~ Kaido. Kaido straight up called her a deathmatch, and Kaido was shitting his pants when he heard she was on the way.

Shanks casually strolls up to MF and challenges Mihawk. 2 Equals or two people relative to one another would at least Clash (Like How Yonko greet each other by sky splitting) even if they don't intend to fight. Instead, Mihawk declines and bitches out just like he bitched out against Vista. 

Linlin's feats speak for themself. The only difference is that people refuse to be honest and refuse to acknowledge that Oda purposefully off paneled every time she had Law and Kidd beat and resorted to removing her from the picture through PIS . Kidd and Law went from "we'll beat you" to "We won't let you go fuck up Luffy with Kaido"

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> but is not WB wilding a sword ? thus making him a swordsman ?


He has a bigger title for one thing.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He has a bigger title for one thing.


But if Mihawk is the WSS does not it means anyone who has a sword automatically weaker than him ? thats what i was told by the legion

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> She doesn't have to leech off anything. She had 2 ~ Admiral level characters beat but they were saved by her sympathy and plot. Also, Mihawk is leeching off being a rival to pre Yonko Shanks. Linlin was ad nauseum in Wano and stated to be ~ Kaido. Kaido straight up called her a deathmatch, and Kaido was shitting his pants when he heard she was on the way.
> 
> Shanks casually strolls up to MF and challenges Mihawk. 2 Equals or two people relative to one another would at least Clash (Like How Yonko greet each other by sky splitting) even if they don't intend to fight. Instead, Mihawk declines and bitches out just like he bitched out against Vista.
> 
> Linlin's feats speak for themself. The only difference is that people refuse to be honest and refuse to acknowledge that Oda purposefully off paneled every time she had Law and Kidd beat and resorted to removing her from the picture through PIS . Kidd and Law went from "we'll beat you" to "We won't let you go fuck up Luffy with Kaido"


Man I thought my Big Mom slander would have went off unnoticed   and I got an entire paragraph here. Linlin sisters don't miss a single thing eh.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Literally made Buggy an emperor


He had as much to do with Buggy's Yonko status as Crocodile and Buggy himself.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Is not WBs Naginata one of the 12 supreme grade sword , named Murakumogiri ? So, how is WB with a sword has the WSM title while MIhawk still being the WSS ?


12 Supreme grade blades is the name

Naginata isn't a sword, WB isn't a swordsman.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> He had as much to do with Buggy's Yonko status as Crocodile and Buggy himself.


Sure sure

Between the fodder EB level pirate, the dude who got his ass handed to him by a paradise rookie, and the WSS rival of a yonko wielder of the strongest sword in the world, I'm sure the marines gave the exact same importance for all of them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> 12 Supreme grade blades is the name
> 
> Naginata isn't a sword, WB isn't a swordsman.


12 Supreme WAZAMONO blades is the name as i saw in 1053.2 .Road to laugh tale


----------



## Sok (Aug 8, 2022)

How true rivals greet eachother



How mihawk greets shanks

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

and Wazamono means the* swords which cut well*.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Sok said:


> How true rivals greet eachother
> 
> 
> 
> How mihawk greets shanks


This would also be how Mihawk greets Zoro when Zoro finally challenges him.

"I don't fight one-eyed has beens!" He says.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> Shanks had to develop the anti-CoO skill to survive his duels with the Hawk



And there goes all the remining chance of Shiryu even doing anything to Mihawk.

Shiryurbos, WE Lost...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

_They used to call him Shanks the Drought when he was Mihawk's rival _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Sure sure
> 
> Between the fodder EB level pirate, the dude who got his ass handed to him by a paradise rookie, and the WSS rival of a yonko wielder of the strongest sword in the world, I'm sure the marines gave the exact same importance for all of them


It's not my fault Oda doesn't give Mihawk anywhere close to the hype that his fans think he deserves. Facts are absolutely nothing in the newspapers suggest that Mihawk was the sole or even half the reason Buggy became Yonko. 



You are better off accepting reality.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> It's not my fault Oda doesn't give Mihawk anywhere close to the hype that his fans think he deserves. Facts are absolutely nothing in the newspapers suggest that Mihawk was the sole or even half the reason Buggy became Yonko.
> 
> 
> 
> You are better off accepting reality.


Not everything needs to be spoonfed to you

Think for yourself for a second and you'll get there soon enough lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Not everything needs to be spoonfed to you
> 
> Think for yourself for a second and you'll get there soon enough lol


"Think for yourself" is the rhetoric that usually typifies head canon. It's fun to speculate based on facts presented in the manga, but let's not make things up.


----------



## Jad (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> @zoro @Mariko
> Here is more of the conversation. Can you confirm if it's only Uta that they are talking about?



It's hilarious seeing the mysterious Five Elders talking about some non-canon Krusty the Clown Musical Box looking enemy. These guys should be smart enough to know they are in a non-canon movie :/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Man I thought my Big Mom slander would have went off unnoticed   and I got an entire paragraph here. Linlin sisters don't miss a single thing eh.


I've seen too much slander from you. Watch yourself

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 8, 2022)

I've said it before, I personally have Mihawk at Admiral lvl or there about. I don't think there's anything to indicate that he is higher up than that. 

There's a limit to how much we can hold up a fight that took place over a decade ago inverse, and occurred when Shanks was still making a name for himself and based on his bounty, significantly less stronger than he is currently.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Beast (Aug 8, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Might as well say he rivals or surpasses kidd then.


koby got the biggest growth rate bar nika luffy but Kidd is at least two levels ahead of him, hard to say, either could turn PO before the other. 
Race for supremacy, Pink vs Red. 

Koby got it tough because shanks already a made man as a red haired, the red haired right now.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> I've said it before, I personally have Mihawk at Admiral lvl or there about. I don't think there's anything to indicate that he is higher up than that.
> 
> There's a limit to how much we can hold up a fight that took place over a decade ago inverse, and occurred when Shanks was still making a name for himself and based on his bounty, significantly less stronger than he is currently.





_Matches with how Oda makes significant pair of rivals almost exactly the same height, with the one just 1 cm taller being the stronger of the two.

Zoro high diffs Sanji. King high diffs Queen. Shanks high diffs Mihawk   _

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Beast (Aug 8, 2022)

Start of the series shanks was about as strong as  start of wano Kidd level.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 8, 2022)

Please someone post thé part about Zoro and Ben Bechman.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> I've said it before, I personally have Mihawk at Admiral lvl or there about. I don't think there's anything to indicate that he is higher up than that.
> 
> There's a limit to how much we can hold up a fight that took place over a decade ago inverse, and occurred when Shanks was still making a name for himself and based on his bounty, significantly less stronger than he is currently.


That's kind of a big problem Mihawk has, yeah. The toughest opponent he ever faced, the only person as far as we're aware that he was never able to defeat, was Shanks twelve years ago. Now that we have a pretty good idea of how strong Shanks was twelve years ago, and that he was likely weaker than Zoro is now, it's not looking good for Mihawk.

In the last twelve years, Shanks' bounty has _*quadrupled*_. For the last six years he's been one of the four most powerful pirates in the world, if not *the* most powerful, and his Haki is so strong it makes Admirals run in fear and can shut down Observation Haki entirely.

Every time we learn more about Shanks, it's something new that makes him even more impressive. Yet the opposite is true for Mihawk, not just because he's always working for someone else (whether it's as part of the Shichibukai or Cross Guild) but because Zoro defeats an opponent in every arc that we know Mihawk never has.

How long can Mihawk really ride Shanks' coattails for? How long can we really keep scaling Mihawk to Shanks' achievements? At what point do we simply accept that Mihawk's portrayal isn't as impressive as Shanks' and the free ride maybe doesn't go all the way to the top after all?


----------



## Perrin (Aug 8, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Matches with how Oda makes significant pair of rivals almost exactly the same height, with the one just 1 cm taller being the stronger of the two.
> 
> Zoro high diffs Sanji. King high diffs Queen. Shanks high diffs Mihawk  _


Actually he does it with people when it’s 7cm of difference.


Luffy 174cm
Zoro 181cm

Usopp 176cm
Yasopp 183cm

Wanze 173cm
Sanji 180cm

Shanks 199cm
Beckman 206cm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Beast (Aug 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Actually he does it with people when it’s 7cm of difference.
> 
> 
> Luffy 174cm
> ...


doesn’t count if it’s more then 1. Kidd is 6inches longer then Law but I would guess just to 2inch difference.


----------



## featherine augustus (Aug 8, 2022)

Mihawk fought jack level shanks and stopped growing

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Mihawk fought jack level shanks and stopped growing



_Mihawk is also 4 years older so he was probably already in his prime   _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Sure sure
> 
> Between the fodder EB level pirate, the dude who got his ass handed to him by a paradise rookie, and the WSS rival of a yonko wielder of the strongest sword in the world, I'm sure the marines gave the exact same importance for all of them


Crocodile's obviously stronger than Alabasta though.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Sok said:


> How true rivals greet eachother
> 
> 
> 
> How mihawk greets shanks


You've got to give Roger and Whitebeard points, 'cause they *really* knew how to say hi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 8, 2022)

I guess him drawing with vista makes sense.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah M/ihawks hype has taken a shitter the last two days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I guess him drawing with vista makes sense.


Notice how the Vivre Cards say Vista is a top-class swordsman that can compete with Mihawk, yet nowhere does it say Vista can compete with Shanks.

Checkmate atheists.


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 8, 2022)

Mihawk really needs to do something high level 

I’m sick of how Oda treats him

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Six (Aug 8, 2022)

ri·val
/ˈrīvəl/

noun
a person or thing competing with another for the same objective or for superiority in the same field of activity.
"he has no serious rival for the job"

M-Mihawkbros?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Mihawk really needs to do something high level
> 
> I’m sick of how Oda treats him


I want to see the Blackbeard Pirates show up at Cross Guild's HQ just so that Shiryu can challenge Mihawk. Clearly state that Shiryu's bounty is above 1.5bn, putting it higher than Mihawk's own current bounty, just to sell the idea that Shiryu is perceived as stronger and more dangerous than the world's strongest swordsman.

The two can fight and when it becomes clear Shiryu can't defeat Mihawk with pure skill, he uses his Devil Fruit to become invisible and Mihawk still defeats him because cheap tricks like that won't work on him.

Then maybe Blackbeard can step up and say he's going to destroy Cross Guild himself, but then *all* the other former Shichibukai show up - including Weevil and Boa Hancock - and Buggy says that they all joined Cross Guild because the Shichibukai were only ever mercenaries for hire and now they simply have a new boss. Him.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Mihawk really needs to do something high level
> 
> I’m sick of how Oda treats him



_He's a high level postponer. Probably the best in the verse and he has the feats to back it up   _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Aug 8, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah M/ihawks hype has taken a shitter the last two days.


Not really, the usual suspects just trying to push their agenda and paint the current events in a negative light.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Velocity said:


> I want to see the Blackbeard Pirates show up at Cross Guild's HQ just so that Shiryu can challenge Mihawk. Clearly state that Shiryu's bounty is above 1.5bn, putting it higher than Mihawk's own current bounty, just to sell the idea that Shiryu is perceived as stronger and more dangerous than the world's strongest swordsman.
> 
> The two can fight and when it becomes clear Shiryu can't defeat Mihawk with pure skill, he uses his Devil Fruit to become invisible and Mihawk still defeats him because cheap tricks like that won't work on him.
> 
> Then maybe Blackbeard can step up and say he's going to destroy Cross Guild himself, but then *all* the other former Shichibukai show up - including Weevil and Boa Hancock - and Buggy says that they all joined Cross Guild because the Shichibukai were only ever mercenaries for hire and now they simply have a new boss. Him.


Sounds like bad fanfic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 8, 2022)

So. Is this all we will see of the RHP and now they get pff screened by the BBP and thus Oda gets to have his cake (RHP are strong!) and eat it (Retirement says coo-ee).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> So. Is this all we will see of the RHP and now they get pff screened by the BBP and thus Oda gets to have his cake (RHP are strong!) and eat it (Retirement says coo-ee).


Nah, the Red Hair Pirates are basically the same as the Roger Pirates in terms of strength so they'll be the last trial the Straw Hats face before reaching Laugh Tale (or maybe even *on* Laugh Tale).

Then they'll back the Straw Hats in the final war, but leave the Blackbeard Pirates - the final antagonists of the manga - to the Straw Hats.


----------



## Perrin (Aug 8, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Nah, the Red Hair Pirates are basically the same as the Roger Pirates in terms of strength so they'll be the last trial the Straw Hats face before reaching Laugh Tale (or maybe even *on* Laugh Tale).
> 
> Then they'll back the Straw Hats in the final war, but leave the Blackbeard Pirates - the final antagonists of the manga - to the Straw Hats.


Oooo
Blackbeard > WG/marines > RHP
I’d be down with that. Blackbeard should be the embodiment of greed. One piece shouldn’t satisfy him. He should be after the world!


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I've seen too much slander from you. Watch yourself


See, I genuinely want to increase Big Mom's standing, so do your best to wank Big Mom to me and help me convince myself that she should be in the general ball park as all out Kaido and Shanks. I really want all Yonkos to look good if possible and don't wanna leave Big Mom behind, trust me . I don't like seeing threads of her getting rekt by admirals either and believe that she should be destroying them too.

So these are a few questions:
1) What does Big Mom have that can make up for her lack of FS especially if she is supposed to go toe to toe against FS Shuron Hakke Kaido or Shanks.
2) What does Big Mom have that can even compete against this ?

3) What is her most impressive feat shown so far?
4) What statements are there so far that supports her monstrocity? VCs, databooks or mangas are all fine.
I am not trying to be sarcastic or trying to be difficult, I just want to see what can be done to help her look more impressive than what OL thinks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Oooo
> Blackbeard > WG/marines > RHP
> I’d be down with that. Blackbeard should be the embodiment of greed. One piece shouldn’t satisfy him. He should be after the world!


You don't introduce something called the Empty Throne and not plan to have Blackbeard sit on it.


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> See, I genuinely want to increase Big Mom's standing, so do your best to wank Big Mom to me and help me convince myself that she should be in the general ball park as all out Kaido and Shanks. I really want all Yonkos to look good if possible and don't wanna leave Big Mom behind, trust me . I don't like seeing threads of her getting rekt by admirals either and believe that she should be destroying them too.
> 
> So these are a few questions:
> 1) What does Big Mom have that can make up for her lack of FS especially if she is supposed to go toe to toe against FS Shuron Hakke Kaido or Shanks.
> ...


just accept BM will never measure up to kaido and shanks and life gets much simpler

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> just accept BM will never measure up to kaido and shanks and life gets much simpler


I don't need her to be equal or stronger than them, but I want to see if Linlinsisters can convince me that she is at least comparable.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 8, 2022)

Velocity said:


> You don't introduce something called the Empty Throne and not plan to have Blackbeard sit on it.


It's not empty though


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> 2) What does Big Mom have that can even compete against this ?


The power to make all of that fire her minion

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> The power to make all of that fire her minion


Any scans for example?


----------



## Perrin (Aug 8, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> It's not empty though


I think he’s referring to Empty Throne being an anagram for Horney Tempt and when we see Blackbeard he’s often after beautiful ladies.


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I don't need her to be equal or stronger than them, but I want to see if Linlinsisters can convince me that she is at least comparable.


to her credit, she has great durability and a versatile fruit which does give her alot of options in battle

but she's hampered by being less haki inclined than her peers in a world where haki reigns supreme and she doesn't have the luxury of having 3 fruits like blackbeard to mitigate that and her general incompetence in the heat of battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Shanks finding Uta (In a treasure chest) as a kid was meant to parallel Roger finding him as a kid (Also in a treasure chest). I'm guessing Luffy is also going to find a kid in a treasure chest at some point.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Of what?


Big Mom's capability of turning gigantic volumes of elements into her minions etc. I don't really remember much.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> It's not empty though


It will be once Blackbeard deals with Im.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Shanks finding Uta (In a treasure chest) as a kid was meant to parallel Roger finding him as a kid (Also in a treasure chest). I'm guessing Luffy is also going to find a kid in a treasure chest at some point.


He's going to find Eustass Kidd in a treasure box. 

The will of gaimon.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Shanks finding Uta (In a treasure chest) as a kid was meant to parallel Roger finding him as a kid (Also in a treasure chest). I'm guessing Luffy is also going to find a kid in a treasure chest at some point.


I'm more interested in who keeps leaving kids in treasure chests. Next Oda will be telling is that One Piece is a baby locked in a chest.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> He's going to find Eustass Kidd in a treasure box.
> 
> The will of gaimon.


He is gonna close the treasure box right away and toss it overboard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He is gonna close the treasure box right away and toss it overboard


That is very barbaric.
Take a chill pill mate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> That is very barbaric.
> Take a chill pill mate.


Barbarians require barbaric solutions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Big Mom's capability of turning gigantic volumes of elements into her minions etc. I don't really remember much.


Not BM, but Mother Carmel used a fire that was burning an entire giant's village into the OG prometheys and it's safe to assume BM can do it better

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> He's going to find Eustass Kidd in a treasure box.
> 
> The will of gaimon.


Midd in anything but a trash can

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2022)

Was Buggy found in a chest too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Barbarians require barbaric solutions


You sound like Sergeant Barnes from Platoon

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

Do you guys want me to change the name of the thread to Shanks vs Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Was Buggy found in a chest too?


I read he was a CD slave's baby but not sure if it was a troll


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Not BM, but Mother Carmel used a fire that was burning an entire giant's village into the OG prometheys and it's safe to assume BM can do it better


I remember now that BM did create a brand new homie aka Hera from the lightnings in the sky, so she certainly can replicate it.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Oooo
> Blackbeard > WG/marines > RHP
> I’d be down with that. Blackbeard should be the embodiment of greed. One piece shouldn’t satisfy him. He should be after the world!


I've been saying for years BB ambition us beyond being PK. I think he wants to turn the world into a pirate paradise with him ruling over it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Was Buggy found in a chest too?



kinda

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 15 | Creative 1


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> Do you guys want me to change the name of the thread to Shanks vs Mihawk


Just add a hyphen and put it after.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Midd in anything but a trash can


kid really had the audacity to give himself the nickname "captain"

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> kid really had the audacity to give himself the nickname "captain"



To be fair my boy Zoro named himself "King of Hell"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> kid really had the audacity to give himself the nickname "captain"


It is like he is so desperate for acknowledgements  Is he so proud of being a "captain"??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 8, 2022)

Craptain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 8, 2022)

He’s named after William Kidd who is commonly referred to as, Captain Kidd lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> I've been saying for years BB ambition us beyond being PK. I think he wants to turn the world into a pirate paradise with him ruling over it.





The Supreme Being said:


> Yeah Oda is setting up BB to be a bigger threat than the WG itself. Hell even his own self insert is going around telling every major power this guy the real threat.


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 8, 2022)

@NotTommy just gave me lewd rating

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Pudding , Violet


Okay fair enough I forgot about them totally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Surprise surprise, look who is portrayed together with Benn Beckman...

These two fucking rock together
Would love a Luffy and Zoro vs Shanks and Benn

*

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Surprise surprise, look who is portrayed together with Benn Beckman...
> 
> These two fucking rock together
> Would love a Luffy and Zoro vs Shanks and Benn
> ...


Why are you so obsessed with YC1s


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Why are you so obsessed with YC1s


Cause Zoro is one and now Zoros dreamboy is one too

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 8, 2022)

I’ve seen enough. If the marine isn’t akainu I don’t wanna hear it. The admirals are complete fodder

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Why are you so obsessed with YC1s



They are called first mates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> bepo?


Yeah Law has a weak crew, and so what?


----------



## Typhon (Aug 8, 2022)

Wait Uta is who summoned the demon?


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Why are you so obsessed with YC1s



Fanmade terms lmao


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> They are called first mates


Just a cooler name for YC1s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> They are called first mates


also known as Bozos in Admiral comunity

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> also known as Bozos in Admiral comunity


Do you like it?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Fanmade terms lmao


Fanmade portrayals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> also known as Bozos in Admiral comunity



That is why they keep raising their hands on gunpoint


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Do you like it?


What Bozos or Admiral comunity ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sablés (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> also known as Bozos when they're injured and/or distracted in Admiral comunity


FTFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> What Bozos or Admiral comunity ?


Everything.
Do you like Mihawk's sword?


----------



## The crazy hacker (Aug 8, 2022)

If Zoro put his sword next to an admiral he would surrender too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> That is why they keep raising their hands on gunpoint


Not all bozos are the same.

Some are rich, some are black, some are white, some are smelly, some are hot, some are dumb enough turn off their flames willingly to be slashed etc. etc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Not all bozos are the same.
> 
> Some are rich, some are black, some are white, some are smelly, some are hot, some are dumb enough turn off their flames willingly to be slashed etc. etc.


Shut the fuck up.
Man's you nasty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Not all bozos are the same.
> 
> Some are rich, some are black, some are white, some are smelly, some are hot, some are dumb enough turn off their flames willingly to be slashed etc. etc.



That is why there is a distinction between YC1 and right hands

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Typhon said:


> Wait Uta is who summoned the demon?


Yeah her DF is pretty hax.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> That is why there is a distinction between YC1 and right hands


Same shit bro, doesn't change the fact that they are all still bozos


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Surprise surprise, look who is portrayed together with Benn Beckman...
> 
> These two fucking rock together
> Would love a Luffy and Zoro vs Shanks and Benn
> ...


You think Mihawk would be added to this pic now?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> That is why there is a distinction between YC1 and right hands


Rayleigh/Benn Beckman = first mate, right hand man, number two, partner, official vice captain 

Zoro/Killer = first mate, right hand man, number two, partner, de facto vice captain

Marco/King = first mate, right hand man, number two

Katakuri = number two

Shiryu's status is unclear, out of him clearly being the number two in Blackbeard Pirates


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 8, 2022)

I was worried Sanji didn't get anything but then I saw him with Kata .

If they face off with the Red Hairs, Sanji will be probably be paired with Lucky Roo (seems to match the usual Sanji opponent) but for a film like this, I'm glad he got Katakuri instead (Jimbei and Lucky kinda match as well so good for them). Hopefully when Sanji improves his Observation haki even more in the future, he unlocks Future Sight.

Not sure I care for what they're accomishing in the film, seems kinda weird, but the parallels were cool and pretty nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Rayleigh/Benn Beckman = first mate, right hand man, number two, partner, official vice captain
> 
> Zoro/Killer = first mate, right hand man, number two, partner, de facto vice captain
> 
> ...


Zoro = Sanji

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

convict said:


> That is why they keep raising their hands on gunpoint


Yea, that's the first thing they teach them in Admiral community. That just means Admirals r very well trained

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

NotTommy said:


> I was worried Sanji didn't get anything but then I saw him with Kata .
> 
> If they face off with the Red Hairs, Sanji will be probably be paired with Lucky Roo (seems to match the usual Sanji opponent) but for a film like this, I'm glad he got Katakuri instead (Jimbei and Lucky kinda match as well so good for them). Hopefully when Sanji improves his Observation haki even more in the future, he unlocks Future Sight.
> 
> Not sure I care for what they're accomishing in the film, seems kinda weird, but the parallels were cool and pretty nice.


Sanji used Ifrit Jambe briefly in the movie too btw

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Zoro = Sanji

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

beckman beats any admiral

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Anyone else think Shanks has more than 1 CoC subordinate?


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Rayleigh/Benn Beckman = first mate, right hand man, number two, partner, official vice captain
> 
> Zoro/Killer = first mate, right hand man, number two, partner, de facto vice captain
> 
> ...



I like that. The 4 at the top are close in power to their captain as they are pretty much partners. Marco and King are clearly delineated as right hand men and Katakuri is the number 2 sure but some people may take umbrage with that like Pero. That is why he is the weakest YC1 compared to people like Beckman to the point that I have no doubts a serious Beckman would obliterate him in a fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice shirt you got there bro, how long have you owned it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Anyone else think Shanks has more than 1 CoC subordinate?


roger had more than 1 subordinate with CoC so maybe


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

So Shanks doesn't have his scar when he finds Uta. So that's even more BB hype.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Anyone else think Shanks has more than 1 CoC subordinate?


Benn Beckmann isn't confirmed to have CoC yet btw.

He has only shown to use CoA for now and has Haki better than admirals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

watch blackbeard have the advanced forms of all 3 haki on top of 3 fruits

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> roger had more than 1 subordinate with CoC so maybe


I could see Beckman and Yassop having it. Since I think Ussop will show it during Elbaf like Zoro did in Wano.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Nice shirt you got there bro, how long have you owned it?


A Sanji fan gifted me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> watch blackbeard have the advanced forms of all 3 haki on top of 3 fruits


I can't see Luffy beating him if that's true. Because I'll imagine BB has awakened his fruits already.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> A Sanji fan gifted me


You must get along well with Sanji fans I see

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> watch blackbeard have the advanced forms of all 3 haki on top of 3 fruits


and all 3 DF r awakened


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> and all 3 DF r awakened

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Luffy gonna beat 3 advanced Haki + 3 awakened DFs BB in a 1v1

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Luffy gonna beat 3 advanced Haki + 3 awakened DFs BB in a 1v1


Luffy top op.
I have a confession to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Luffy gonna beat 3 advanced Haki + 3 awakened DFs BB in a 1v1


Na even Oda isn't that retarded enough to do that.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

_Film Red Katakuri > Mihawk  _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Na even Oda isn't that retarded enough to do that.


That's top tier writing bro, nothing retarded about God tier Luffy EOS


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Luffy top op.
> I have a confession to make.


What confession?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> See, I genuinely want to increase Big Mom's standing, so do your best to wank Big Mom to me and help me convince myself that she should be in the general ball park as all out Kaido and Shanks. I really want all Yonkos to look good if possible and don't wanna leave Big Mom behind, trust me . I don't like seeing threads of her getting rekt by admirals either and believe that she should be destroying them too.
> 
> So these are a few questions:
> 1) What does Big Mom have that can make up for her lack of FS especially if she is supposed to go toe to toe against FS Shuron Hakke Kaido or Shanks.
> ...


1. Future sight is an overrated ability, especially when you're as physically dominant as Linlin. Additionally, since she fights with sentient beings, shes never fighting a true one on one. Also understand that Kaido has to be far more reliant on Haki because his DF does not give him versatility compared to the Soul Fruit. She can manipulate her environment with the soul fruit. It's just a matter of if shes willing to do so. Also, She has ~ great AOE using not only her homies but also Ikoku and likely other Ikoku-like attacks in her arsenal. Future sight is less useful when the enemy is throwing AOE attacks at you.

2. She wears fire on her head, has been struck by an amped up zeus (Lightning is far hotter than fire and magma). Her homie in Prometheus could just consume Kaido's clouds and flames or, she could just make a new flame cloud homie that would nullify and consume Kaido's attacks. No PIS, she's the worst person to fight if you're using elemental attacks because all they'd be doing is boosting the attack and destructive power of homies.

3. Tanking multiple Island+ attacks and still asking for me, healing broken bones with just a bite of soul which she could just replenish, Murking 2  ~ Admiral level characters who only "won" because of insane plot armor, endless plot stamina, plot bombs and a literal plot hole. There's far more such as being able to drill a hole that was Kilometers long using a casual Ikoku. We don't even get to see her throw it while she's in bigger mom mode.

4. She's been called a second Kaido by Kaido's underlings and the Samurai. Kaido called a fight against her a death battle. Kaido began freaking out the moment he heard she was coming with just a single ship. She's the person that roger ducked instead of straight up fighting to get her poneglyph. She and Kaido were called the 2 strongest emperors in an editor article. @GreenEggsAHam has posted it multiple times.


I've been meaning to write another essay on how impressive Linlin and her feats are, but school takes up nearly all of my time. But if you take away anything from this post, I want you to know that if you go back and read her fight against Kidd and Law, it's clear she had them beat, and they were saved by the plot. Most importantly, it's rather evident that Oda made a conscious effort not to show the sequences which led to her beating Kidd and Law. He did not show her high-end moves. He did this because he wanted to focus on Kidd and Law and their accomplishments. He was trying to serve two lords where he wanted to show what Kidd and Law could do but knew they were not enough to beat someone like her in a straight-up fight hence all the bs it took to remove her from the battlefield. Also, he does not want to fully show her hand. I still believe that she and Luffy will settle their scores in a fight. The fight may not last very long, but they will settle their score, and she will be allowed to go all out. Using Kaido's feats as a comparison is not fair because he was the main villain of this arc and was allowed not to hold back. He showed all of his cards. Every time that Kaido had Luffy beat or took the upper hand against Luffy, Oda showed it and showed the exact sequences which occurred for that to happen. If you contrast that to earlier on in the arc where Oda kept most of Kaidos ability hidden, it's clear that Oda does not show the full range of power a character has until it's time for them to go down.

Heck, Linlin was so held back by plot that she didn't even make use of ADV COC against law or Kidd despite using it to one shot Page One.

Anyone who isn't extremely biased knows that She's been portrayed as ~ to Kaido, which Oda made a point to reiterate over and over because he knew he wouldn't have her going all out. Kaido looks all worldly because Kaido's leash was removed. After all, it was his time to go down as a villain.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What confession?


I think Zoro and Luff Eos will be near equal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> I think Zoro and Luff Eos will be near equal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> I can't see Luffy beating him if that's true. Because I'll imagine BB has awakened his fruits already.


i'd also lean towards no but blackbeard is not only a prodigy but he spent the first 38 years of his life without a fruit so who knows



o0Shinthi0o said:


> and all 3 DF r awakened


goated blackbeard

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


>


Do you like it?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> i'd also lean towards no but blackbeard is not only a prodigy but he spent the first 38 years of his life without a fruit so who knows
> 
> 
> goated blackbeard


I have a confession to make.


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> I have a confession to make.


?


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> I think Zoro and Luff Eos will be near equal.


oh


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> ?


I think Akainu EOS will be stronger than Prime WB.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> oh


That is not the confession I want you to hear.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> i'd also lean towards no but blackbeard is not only a prodigy but he spent the first 38 years of his life without a fruit so who knows
> 
> 
> goated blackbeard


I'll love since BB my favourite character.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> I think Zoro and Luff Eos will be near equal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> I think Akainu EOS will be stronger than Prime WB.


if akainu is to be a credible threat to luffy, he needs to be at least around primebeard's ballpark

just gotta wait


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


>


Since we are pals.
I need to be honest with you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> That is not the confession I want you to hear.


luffy high diffs zoro

no more, no less


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 8, 2022)

Hopefully Kata stays somewhat relevant in the story. If he's getting a nice scene of helping with Sanji and Oven in this film then maybe we'll see him do more once the news on Big Mom's defeat is out. I can't picture him losing to Germa.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


>


just stop that mans confession

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> if akainu is to be a credible threat to luffy


He won't be so that's cool.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> 1. Future sight is an overrated ability, especially when you're as physically dominant as Linlin. Additionally, since she fights with sentient beings, shes never fighting a true one on one. Also understand that Kaido has to be far more reliant on Haki because his DF does not give him versatility compared to the Soul Fruit. She can manipulate her environment with the soul fruit. It's just a matter of if shes willing to do so. Also, She has ~ great AOE using not only her homies but also Ikoku and likely other Ikoku-like attacks in her arsenal. Future sight is less useful when the enemy is throwing AOE attacks at you.
> 
> 2. She wears fire on her head, has been struck by an amped up zeus (Lightning is far hotter than fire and magma). Her homie in Prometheus could just consume Kaido's clouds and flames or, she could just make a new flame cloud homie that would nullify and consume Kaido's attacks. No PIS, she's the worst person to fight if you're using elemental attacks because all they'd be doing is boosting the attack and destructive power of homies.
> 
> ...


Disagree with the part of FS being an overrated ability because of how powerful it has been consistently shown, but overall solid post.

Okay aside from countering elemental attacks, how powerful is her most power attack AP wise so far do you think?


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Sablés said:


> He won't be so that's cool.


as long as he doesn't fall to sabo, its all good with me


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Since we are pals.
> I need to be honest with you.


My bad I forgot how much weight a confession carries for a moment. I value your honesty buddy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

to anyone who still doesn't get it

yes i am endorsing luffy low/no diffing akainu over sabo beating him

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Sablés said:


> He won't be so that's cool.


Wanna bet?
I am willing to bet.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Luffy gonna beat 3 advanced Haki + 3 awakened DFs BB in a 1v1


Yes and according to the marine fans, after beating that BB, he will extreme diff Akainu.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes and according to the marine fans, after beating that BB, he will extreme diff Akainu.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes and according to the marine fans, after beating that BB, he will extreme diff Akainu.


BB the final fight though.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Disagree with the part of FS being an overrated ability because of how powerful it has been consistently shown, but overall solid post.
> 
> Okay aside from countering elemental attacks, how powerful is her most power attack AP wise so far do you think?


Her most impressive attack remains Ikoku. We've yet to see stronger variants (which she should have especially mixing homies and elemental attacks with it). 



Not a single person has stood and face tanked Ikoku and she pulls it off casually. Theres a reason the attack always misses (and it's not because it's slow)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> to anyone who still doesn't get it
> 
> yes i am endorsing luffy low/no diffing akainu over sabo beating him


I want Luffy to beat the dogshit out of him too tbh. It shouldn't be competitive. Luffy should beat him so badly he loses the will to fight any pirate. 


The Supreme Being said:


> BB the final fight though.


Not according to the Akainu PK level +,  marine fans

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes and according to the marine fans, after beating that BB, he will extreme diff Akainu.


it won't happen but let's say by some divine intervention of the Lord Himself or some dr. strange level black magic it does happen, the navy sisters will spend the next 500 years sucking akainu off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Her most impressive attack remains Ikoku. We've yet to see stronger variants (which she should have especially mixing homies and elemental attacks with it).
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single person has stood and face tanked Ikoku and she pulls it off casually. Theres a reason the attack always misses (and it's not because it's slow)


Wouldn't you think that Maser Saber should be above Ikoku Sovereign since Maser Saber seems to be this + the combination of Prometheus + Napoleon and is done by Bigger Mom?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> it won't happen but let's say by some divine intervention of the Lord Himself or some dr. strange level black magic it does happen, the navy sisters will spend the next 500 years sucking akainu off


Only if Luffy doesn't k.o him with his CoC.


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He has only shown to use CoA for now and has Haki better than admirals.


I’m pretty sure the accurate translation poses the question that he might have better haki than an admiral instead of outright confirming that he does.

Which makes sense. His haki should at least be comparable to theirs since its not like he has an OP Devil fruit to go along with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Only if Luffy doesn't k.o him with his CoC.


ill give akainu more credit than that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> I’m pretty sure the accurate translation poses the question that he might have better haki than an admiral instead of outright confirming that he does.
> 
> Which makes sense. His haki should at least the comparable to theirs since its not like he has an OP Devil fruit to go along with it.


I think the translation showed had both.

One was a sentence stating that Beckmann has Haki better than Admirals.

And the other is the question asking "Beckmann has Haki better than Kizaru?"

Both were present.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Wouldn't you think that Mase Saber should be above Ikoku Sovereign since Maser Saber seems to be this + the combination of Prometheus + Napoleon?


They do different things. Maser Saber to me is best when engaging in weapon to weapon combat with an opponent but Ikoku to me is still the more impressive attack. We've seen it tunnel to km worth of matter. 

Oda likes to have fun with her abilities since he can do anything with them. I argue for Ikoku being the more effective attack despite Maser being a fusion. Now, an Ikoku swing while the homies are fused would be something else. Also, the Kidd and Law fight is so heavily flawed because Oda never allowed anything she did that was of consequence to be on panel. Just swinging around maser saber is less effective to me than her taking an Ikoku stance and firing it off, let alone doing it while all the homies and herself have been amped in Bigger mom mode.

She has a shit ton of combinations she can get into with her abilities it's just a matter of showing it.  Also, see what Maser saber is being used on. It's being used on a bunch of scrap. I argue that it's a very good attack and has great cutting and heat powers but, it doesn't mean anything when Oda only allows the attack to either miss or hit useless scrap just like he does with Ikoku.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> They do different things. Maser Saber to me is best when engaging in weapon to weapon combat with an opponent but Ikoku to me is still the more impressive attack. We've seen it tunnel to km worth of matter.
> 
> Oda likes to have fun with her abilities since he can do anything with them. I argue for Ikoku being the more effective attack despite Maser being a fusion. Now, an Ikoku swing while the homies are fused would be something else. Also, the Kidd and Law fight is so heavily flawed because Oda never allowed anything she did that was of consequence to be on panel. Just swinging around maser saber is less effective to me than her taking an Ikoku stance and firing it off, let alone doing it while all the homies and herself have been amped in Bigger mom mode.
> 
> She has a shit ton of combinations she can get into with her abilities it's just a matter of showing it.  Also, see what Maser saber is being used on. It's being used on a bunch of scrap. I argue that it's a very good attack and has great cutting and heat powers but, it doesn't mean anything when Oda only allows the attack to either miss or hit useless scrap just like he does with Ikoku.


I do find it sad that Big Mom is stuck with Ikoku as her strongest attack from WCI till now tbh.

It is like Kaido still having Thunder Bagua as his strongest move even by the end of the raid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I think the translation showed had both.
> 
> One was a sentence stating that Beckmann has Haki better than Admirals.
> 
> ...


When I look at all the contradictory translations and exaggerated spoilers I just dont know what to believe in anymore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I do find it sad that Big Mom is stuck with Ikoku as her strongest attack from WCI till now tbh.
> 
> It is like Kaido still having Thunder Bagua as his strongest move even by the end of the raid.


I don't mind it. I just want to see more variation. For Kaido, it's difficult to make a creative move set for him since he's mainly a close combat fighter.

His Final Bagua, to me seems out there in what I imagine a devil fruit being able to do but Oda did it because there's only so much you can do with a Zoan fruit.

I think we'll see more variants of Ikoku. I'd be super disappointed if we didn't and if she didn't connect back to Elbaf with all the ties she has to it. Heck, she's the only character that fights like Giants. (I theorize that attacks like Hakkoku and Ikoku are how upper-tier giants fight by using pulverizing airwaves through their weapon swings)

Whatever Linlin's strongest sword move is going to be, It's going to be related to Ikoku.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 8, 2022)

@Ushiromiya Battler Kaido strongest attack is fire, Prometheus’s canonically ate kaido flames, but I’ll be nice and say kaido=>big mom

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't mind it. I just want to see more variation. For Kaido, it's difficult to make a creative move set for him since he's mainly a close combat fighter.
> 
> His Final Bagua, to me seems out there in what I imagine a devil fruit being able to do but Oda did it because there's only so much you can do with a Zoan fruit.
> 
> ...


As much as I hope to see more from Big Mom, sadly I think that Oda seems to have ended her role in the story imo.

Like why would he want to reintroduce Big Mom again if he already had her defeated in Wano, and seems to have made it final?





Not to mention she is no longer an Emperor


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> As much as I hope to see more from Big Mom, sadly I think that Oda seems to have ended her role in the story imo.
> 
> Like why would he want to reintroduce Big Mom again if he already had her defeated in Wano, and seems to have made it final?
> 
> ...


She can join BB crew.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> She can join BB crew.


I don't think she, a Conqueror, would work for anyone lol. They aren't admirals


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I don't think she, a Conqueror, would work for anyone lol. They aren't admirals


She did it for Rocks. She can do it for his son.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> She did it for Rocks. She can do it for his son.


That was the whole reason how Rocks failed though, since having multiple powerful conquerors in the same crew would eventually cause the crew to crack from within.

 And also that was still rookie Big Mom and hence most way more submissive than she is currently. She was not an Emperor yet at that time afterall.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> As much as I hope to see more from Big Mom, sadly I think that Oda seems to have ended her role in the story imo.
> 
> Like why would he want to reintroduce Big Mom again if he already had her defeated in Wano, and seems to have made it final?
> 
> ...


She still has a score to settle. Her conflict with Luffy has been the longest building conflict in the story aside from Luffy vs Teach. She didn't go down in a fight because Luffy promised to beat her and has done so over and over again. 

Oda could do something crazy (he's oda) and just have her tied up in the messiest way possible but that would be awful for one of his more interesting characters in the whole story. Kaido for example, I had an inkling that he wouldn't be given much in terms of characterization and deep back story but Oda has done so for linlin. She can't be out of the story until she confronts what happened that day on her birthday and either faces justice or reconciles with the giants who hate her. 

To me, she's fighting Luffy. She has to otherwise, Oda might as well have wasted more than a decade building it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> She can join BB crew.


Linlin isn't bowing the knee to anyone. No Conqueror worth their salt does something like that, especially once they've attained fame and power. She's the same person that gets upset and shits on Katakuri for even thinking that she needs his help. She's ego-driven which is why she chased Luffy all the way to Wano.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> She still has a score to settle. Her conflict with Luffy has been the longest building conflict in the story aside from Luffy vs Teach. She didn't go down in a fight because Luffy promised to beat her and has done so over and over again.
> 
> Oda could do something crazy (he's oda) and just have her tied up in the messiest way possible but that would be awful for one of his more interesting characters in the whole story. Kaido for example, I had an inkling that he wouldn't be given much in terms of characterization and deep back story but Oda has done so for linlin. She can't be out of the story until she confronts what happened that day on her birthday and either faces justice or reconciles with the giants who hate her.
> 
> To me, she's fighting Luffy. She has to otherwise, Oda might as well have wasted more than a decade building it up.



Oda wasted a decade building up kaido and his army of zoan users with the whole artificial DF program. 
The zoans in the arc were absolutely terrible and no one was even awakened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaidos whole thing about wanting to die in a glorious battle was something interesting, but man got yeeted from wano and hasn't been heard of since, like what were his thoughts ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Aug 8, 2022)

A whole arc of fighting Beast Pirates and the only Zoan awakening was Luffy this is unacceptable

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm told the worse a top executive from the enemy faction/organisation/group looks, the higher the chance they face Sanji.

Like I been saying, Sanji vs Kizaru.
 vs 

*Spoiler*: __ 



For real though, I still think it'll be Sanji vs Kizaru, especially if Fujitora doesn't switch sides. Kizaru's performance this film doesn't seem too bad, just underwhelming since he doesn't seem to accomplish anything. Him clashing with Ben again does add to him facing number 2's though, I will admit.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

NotTommy said:


> I'm told the worse a top executive from the enemy faction/organisation/group looks, the higher the chance they face Sanji.
> 
> Like I been saying, Sanji vs Kizaru.
> vs
> ...


Sorry but no one tops Greenbull.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Aug 8, 2022)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Oda wasted a decade building up kaido and his army of zoan users with the whole artificial DF program.
> The zoans in the arc were absolutely terrible and no one was even awakened


Kaido's character was never built up. He was always a flip-flopping meathead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

NotTommy said:


> I'm told the worse a top executive from the enemy faction/organisation/group looks, the higher the chance they face Sanji.
> 
> Like I been saying, Sanji vs Kizaru.
> vs


In that case GB’s is still in the lead my friend.  At least Kizaru didn’t shit his pants when faced with Shanks’ haki.


NotTommy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For real though, I still think it'll be Sanji vs Kizaru, especially if Fujitora doesn't switch sides. Kizaru's performance this film doesn't seem too bad, just underwhelming since he doesn't seem to accomplishing anything. Him clashing with Ben again does add to thim facing number 2's though, I will admit.


I think Kizaru’s portrayal in the movie is actually ok for a film that exists solely to hype Shanks and his boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 8, 2022)

trance said:


> beckman beats any admiral


 Facts

Shanks upper mid diffs one
He high diffs one
Roo gets extreme diffed by one

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Facts
> 
> Shanks upper mid diffs one
> He high diffs one
> Roo gets extreme diffed by one


Pointing a gun in Kizaru’s face and losing to Shiryu will be all Beckmann is remembered for

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 8, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> Pointing a gun in Kizaru’s face and losing to Shiryu will be all Beckmann is remembered for


Shriryu will beat Mihawk. Have feeling both RP and Cross Guild will be hype tools for BB and his crew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Shriryu will beat Mihawk. Have feeling both RP and Cross Guild will be hype tools for BB and his crew.


So your telling me someone weaker than Shiryu takes care of Beckmann?

Even better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 8, 2022)

NotTommy said:


> I'm told the worse a top executive from the enemy faction/organisation/group looks, the higher the chance they face Sanji.
> 
> Like I been saying, Sanji vs Kizaru.
> vs
> ...


Fuji is stronger then kizaru the films just reaffirms that.

Haki surpasses all right?

Fuji has better observation 
Better Coa
Better fruit
And possibly coc 

Akainu and Fuji were the ones talking in the movie not kizaru.

Brother admirals>Other admiral’s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sablés (Aug 8, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji is stronger then kizaru the films just reaffirms that.
> 
> Haki surpasses all right?
> 
> ...


Fujitora can talk big when he's not the one at swordpoint.
Man fled like everyone else.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 8, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Fujitora can talk big when he's not the one at swordpoint.
> Man fled like everyone else.


I’ll assume you didn’t watch the movie. When Fuji came, shanks made sure to not lay a single inch of that blade on kizaru who is Fuji subordinate.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 8, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I’ll assume you didn’t watch the movie. When Fuji came, shanks made sure to not lay a single inch of that blade on kizaru who is Fuji subordinate.


Shanks just shuts down Fuji's CoO and the fight becomes like this   



Shanks hardcounters Fuji so hard it isn't even funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> kizaru who is Fuji subordinate

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

_GB is the strongest Admiral he made all the Yonko develop fire techniques to counter him   _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanki (Aug 8, 2022)

How long until this movie finds itself subbed on the web?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Aug 8, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> When Fuji came, shanks made sure to not lay a single inch of that blade on kizaru *who is Fuji subordinate*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sablés (Aug 8, 2022)

Kanki said:


> How long until this movie finds itself subbed on the web?


6-9 months as usual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


>





Sablés said:


>


I don’t know if you know,  but Fuji was giving kizaru and other marines orders.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 8, 2022)

Sablés said:


> 6-9 months as usual.



_DB movie that came out this summer had a full version out in like a week   _


----------



## Bouki (Aug 8, 2022)

Discussing movie feats

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kor (Aug 8, 2022)

Conquistador said:


> 27 yr old Shanks: 1.04 billion bounty
> 28 yr old Jack: 1 billion bounty
> 
> Jack has yonko tier potential
> ...


King & Queen: Lose to a mere admiral and are probably dead.

Jack: Loses to a veteran VA, Admiral, and former Fleet Admiral. Still survived and went on to fight the whole Scabbards.

He didn’t deserve to be bullied by those two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 8, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Yes and according to the marine fans, after beating that BB, he will extreme diff Akainu.



I mean maybe because it wouldn't be narratively satisfying for Luffy to curbstomp Akainu and Oda loves him some Hawaiian Shirt Man.

But honestly if Luffy is so powerful he can style on Akainu then he probably just punches Akainu once then trades him off to someone like Sabo to go fight Im or some shit. 

Standard "Don't waste your energy on him I got this". "Go on ahead, I got him"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaido >= Shanks now. It's extremely close I originally had Kaido 10-15% stronger but now its like 1-5% difference.


----------



## ShWanks (Aug 8, 2022)

Beckman got mad hype. He legit had Kizaru paused.

Yasopp is confirmed to have better observation than Katakuri & can see the future FOREVER hence the nickname "chaser"

Shanks crew is OVERPOWERED. I keep telling people Lucky Roo is as strong of not stronger than Zoro.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> can see the future FOREVER


Well that's obviously not true


----------



## ShWanks (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Well that's obviously not true


It's confirmed in Film Red. He can keep seeing the future in battle currently.


----------



## Beast (Aug 8, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> 1. Future sight is an overrated ability, especially when you're as physically dominant as Linlin. Additionally, since she fights with sentient beings, shes never fighting a true one on one. Also understand that Kaido has to be far more reliant on Haki because his DF does not give him versatility compared to the Soul Fruit. She can manipulate her environment with the soul fruit. It's just a matter of if shes willing to do so. Also, She has ~ great AOE using not only her homies but also Ikoku and likely other Ikoku-like attacks in her arsenal. Future sight is less useful when the enemy is throwing AOE attacks at you.
> 
> 2. She wears fire on her head, has been struck by an amped up zeus (Lightning is far hotter than fire and magma). Her homie in Prometheus could just consume Kaido's clouds and flames or, she could just make a new flame cloud homie that would nullify and consume Kaido's attacks. No PIS, she's the worst person to fight if you're using elemental attacks because all they'd be doing is boosting the attack and destructive power of homies.
> 
> ...


That’s dumb, Kidd has all 3 hakis and not once did we actually get a specific panels for him using any of the hakis even at the more basic levels. Oda deciding not show much of the fight is much different then holding her back. BM vs Kidd and Law got like 10 more panels then king vs Zoro while it last 3 times the length in the amount of chapters that went past since it started. BM was getting beat, if he made her do more, he would only make Kidd and Law do that much more.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 8, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> It's confirmed in Film Red. He is ALWAYS seeing the future in battle currently.


Is that supposed to be impressive? Katakuri does that too, Luffy does that too.
Kaido just doesn't because he doesn't bother he showed no difficulty using it


----------



## ShWanks (Aug 8, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Is that supposed to be impressive? Katakuri does that too, Luffy does that too.
> Kaido just doesn't because he doesn't bother he showed no difficulty using it


No, it's directly said he's much better than Katakuri in future sight. Katakuri was used to say Yasopp can keep seeing the future far longer & further than Katakuri who's the standard for the ability.


----------



## Beast (Aug 8, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji is stronger then kizaru the films just reaffirms that.
> 
> Haki surpasses all right?
> 
> ...


Gravity > light 

Fuji likes civilians so you know he called the last shot and told Kizaru to keep it moving.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 8, 2022)

Based on the movie spoiler info, it seems like Shanks and his crew are too OP which I think is meh. Oda should've definitely added more strong characters who are bounty hunter, Navy officers and non-pirate/Navy/hunter fighters in the series overall to have a good power level balance between these group of characters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## convict (Aug 8, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Luffy gonna beat 3 advanced Haki + 3 awakened DFs BB in a 1v1



Unfortunately Luffy doesn't kill though and Blackbeard is too dangerous to be left alive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 8, 2022)

The next zkk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

convict said:


> Unfortunately Luffy doesn't kill though and Blackbeard is too dangerous to be left alive


Ah yes ZK-what again?


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Facts
> 
> Shanks upper mid diffs one
> He high diffs one
> Roo gets extreme diffed by one


neutral

imo beckman would also get mid diffed by shanks


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2022)

How DID Katakuri play into everything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 9, 2022)

trance said:


> neutral
> 
> imo beckman would also get mid diffed by shanks


Do you have Roger mid diffing Rayleigh?  Or do you have Rayleigh closer to his captain than Beckmann?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> How DID Katakuri play into everything?


He took on two admirals at the same time and had the upper hand.


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Do you have Roger mid diffing Rayleigh?  Or do you have Rayleigh closer to his captain than Beckmann?


mid diff as well

which is pretty good compared to say kaido and king or WB and marco which are both stomps


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He took on two admirals at the same time and had the upper hand.


katakuri did?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 9, 2022)

trance said:


> mid diff as well
> 
> which is pretty good compared to say kaido and king or WB and marco which is a stomp


Damn, well I guess we'll just have to disagree on this, but we'll join hands in Beckmann>Admirals for now.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

trance said:


> katakuri did?


Nah he didn't


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Damn, well I guess we'll just have to disagree on this, but we'll join hands in Beckmann>Admirals for now.


i have akainu extreme diffing beckman tho

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 9, 2022)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _DB movie that came out this summer had a full version out in like a week  _


DB can suck it, report back to me when things start getting interesting again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

oh yea forgot about the new DBS movie  

sorry oda, i've been a DB fanboy longer even if its become a worse series than OP so i gotta watch it first


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

DBS looks like an entire fanmade clusterfuck atm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 9, 2022)

Old movies takings in their opening weekends:

STRONG WORLD = 1.04 billion
Z = 1.37 billion
GOLD = 1.16 billion
STAMPEDE = 800 billion

RED = 2.25 billion

Hype for Shanks is crazy
Imagine that there were people saying this guy is weaker than Lig Meme lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Old movies takings in their opening weekends:
> 
> STRONG WORLD = 1.04 billion
> Z = 1.37 billion
> ...


Imagine that there were people saying this guy is weaker than Fraudhawk lmao

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> The obd doesn't have roger 40x faster than light? They don't even have him at lightspeed.
> 
> Were you drunk or something, you can be honest.





Strobacaxi said:


> I went there once, was made fun of for saying Roger wasn't 40x faster than light speed and never went back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 9, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> The obd doesn't have roger 40x faster than light? They don't even have him at lightspeed.
> 
> Were you drunk or something, you can be honest.


I don't remember the actual values but I remember it was some obscene speed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hawk9211 (Aug 9, 2022)

I have none of one piece chars at light speed


----------



## Recca (Aug 9, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Luffy gonna beat 3 advanced Haki + 3 awakened DFs BB in a 1v1



Luffy in base is gonna be = Roger

This guy will be unstoppable

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 9, 2022)

There we go. All power stuffs are in here now.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

Recca said:


> Luffy in base is gonna be = Roger
> 
> This guy will be unstoppable


Imagine Bajrang* Gattling *+ Roger tier ACoC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 9, 2022)

Soca said:


> There we go. All power stuffs are in here now.


Nice pfp btw


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fuji is stronger then kizaru the films just reaffirms that.
> 
> Haki surpasses all right?
> 
> ...


All this scene confirms is that despite Kizaru's low IQ, he knew he would die if he tried fighting. Fuji is even dumber than Kizaru. You hate to see it. You would think getting bullied by Sabo and vets would have taught him something.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Aug 9, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Her most impressive attack remains Ikoku. We've yet to see stronger variants (which she should have especially mixing homies and elemental attacks with it).
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single person has stood and face tanked Ikoku and she pulls it off casually. Theres a reason the attack always misses (and it's not because it's slow)


Didn't Kid eat this with his Mecha?


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Aug 9, 2022)

And the idea that Big Mom not using ACoC(which she used multiple times) and her other techniques(which she used anyway) because of plot is incredibly dumb.

Big Mom's decision to powerup with her lifespan means that she knows all those techniques and abilities she has in her base form simply weren't enough for Kid and Law.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 9, 2022)

LotC still negs per canon


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Imagine that there were people saying this guy is weaker than Fraudhawk lmao





Mercurial said:


> Old movies takings in their opening weekends:
> 
> STRONG WORLD = 1.04 billion
> Z = 1.37 billion
> ...



Who's stronger than whom isn't that relevant, but imagine that there are people thinking this guy will get off-paneled. 

Even if that turned out to be what Oda initially had in mind there's no way his team would allow it. No way they're missing out on that Shanks revenue.


----------



## Ludi (Aug 9, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Jests aside, I do think Mihawk is likely Yonko level in strength
> 
> I mean someone has to be that strong for Buggy's crew to be considered an Emperor crew right?


Yea that's good enough for now. He makes the crew comparable to next gen yonko. Post wano yonko crews >=post TS yonko crews too, so yea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Conxc (Aug 9, 2022)

trance said:


> mid diff as well
> 
> which is pretty good compared to say kaido and king or WB and marco which are both stomps


EoS Luffy vs EoS Zoro? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Answer wisely, or your Legion card *will *be revoked.


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Conxc said:


> EoS Luffy vs EoS Zoro?


mid diff  

could be high tho

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Conxc (Aug 9, 2022)

trance said:


> mid diff
> 
> could be high tho


Anything less than *XTREME, *with lost limbs, lifelong debilitating injuries is Luffy wank and Zoro downplay. I can’t believe what I’m reading on *Roronoa’s* fanverse right now  


*Spoiler*: __ 



solid high diff IMO. Still makes Zoro stronger than most, even all time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Anything less than *XTREME, *with lost limbs, lifelong debilitating injuries is Luffy wank and Zoro downplay. I can’t believe what I’m reading on *Roronoa’s* fanverse right now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


mugiwara's just built different


----------



## Conxc (Aug 9, 2022)

trance said:


> mugiwara's just built different


What’s your all time top 10 by EoS?


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

Conxc said:


> What’s your all time top 10 by EoS?


luffy
blackbeard 
xebec
roger
primebeard
shanks
zoro
sabo
kaido
shiryu

a very rough list that will almost certainly end up changing

i don't really do "all time" lists

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 9, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> All this scene confirms is that despite Kizaru's low IQ, he knew he would die if he tried fighting. Fuji is even dumber than Kizaru. You hate to see it. You would think getting bullied by Sabo and vets would have taught him something.


If shanks wanted to kill kizaru he could’ve but he knew he would have to deal with kizaru superior and end getting pinned down by 10megatons of gravity.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Aug 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> If shanks wanted to kill kizaru he could’ve but he knew he would have to deal with kizaru superior and end getting pinned down by 10megatons of gravity.


Fuji is weaker than Kizaru just like his fellow new Adrimal GB.


----------



## Sok (Aug 9, 2022)

daily reminder that shanks low diffs kizaru

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Aug 9, 2022)

The Supreme Being said:


> Fuji is weaker than Kizaru just like his fellow new Adrimal GB.


Need some prove because movie made it very clear he’s superior to kizaru.

Akainu and fujitora are longtime friends basically brothers from their interactions.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 9, 2022)

I still hate this whole new continuity of Shanks having a daughter and all this shit. Are the RHPs' crew theme the fact that they are deadbeat dads or what?

What's with Oda and his obsession of making Yonko have parent/child issues? It was done well with WB (not that any of them were related to him by blood), and taken to an interesting direction with Big Mom and her "brood". It was passable with Kaido/Yamato, though  the story would've gone on just fine if Kaido didn't have a child.

The fact that they have the same shit with Shanks is just   The feats are great, but let's hope the part regarding daddy issues doesn't make its way to the manga.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 9, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I still hate this whole new continuity of Shanks having a daughter and all this shit. Are the RHPs' crew theme the fact that they are deadbeat dads or what?
> 
> What's with Oda and his obsession of making Yonko have parent/child issues? It was done well with WB (not that any of them were related to him by blood), and taken to an interesting direction with Big Mom and her "brood". It was passable with Kaido/Yamato, though  the story would've gone on just fine if Kaido didn't have a child.
> 
> The fact that they have the same shit with Shanks is just   The feats are great, but let's hope the part regarding daddy issues doesn't make its way to the manga.



Shanks isn’t her biological father from what I’ve heard.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Aug 9, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Seems reasonable to assume he hovered around somewhere between King and Katakuri in strength, yeah. That gives us a pretty good indication of how advanced Shanks' Haki would have been at the time too. Nobody at that level can weaponise their Conquerer's Haki by imbuing it in their attacks, which means no splitting the sky or anything like that.
> 
> It's kind of amusing to think Yamato is likely stronger now than Shanks or Mihawk were twelve years ago.


Puts it into perspective why both Luffy and Ace were shocked at Yamato not being a captain.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 9, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Oh yeah this reminds me @xmysticgohanx , you might like this movie since you always harp on about Vista>Katakuri when his rival has better CoO. You won.


I knew it 

Vista has better feats and this movie confirmed his rival has better observation haki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Aug 9, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Imagine that there were people saying this guy is weaker than Lig Meme lmao


how does the movie box office performance translate to him being above Big Mom?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Aug 10, 2022)

trance said:


> luffy
> blackbeard
> xebec
> roger
> ...


Let me help u  

luffy
blackbeard
xebec
roger
primebeard
shanks
sabo
Law
Kidd
kaido

There u go buddy


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 10, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> It was done well with WB (not that any of them were related to him by blood),


Yeah no. Grown men calling you 'Pops' is terrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 10, 2022)

convict said:


> Damn it with the Greenbull stuff and now this non-canon movie my biggest concern is this infernal Yonkoset will drive @Admiral Kizaru back to hibernation



Haha I'm still around but ngl with Ryokugyu's performance at the end of Wano did dissipate my enthusiasm somewhat to post more regularly ... which tbh is for the best as there have been personal things that I needed to take care of recently (been searching for a new car for one as my current SUV is not ULEZ compliant). 

Was hoping for some epic stuff instead it was really rather pointless and moreover seemed like Oda in his "new rush" to complete things quickly, just wanted to shoehorn Ryokugyu's introduction without much of a plan rather than give him the proper introduction he's done for previous Admirals  which was really disappointing as some of us had literally waited years for it  - I don't think he would have handled things like that 10 year ago.  


At any rate, I've gone off the spoiler game as I didn't particularly like the recent shit show of fake agenda-driven biased spoilers of the previous few weeks so you probably not going to see me in the prediction thread much going forward. Probably radical for this place but I'm actually going to read chapters when they're released and form my own opinion on them rather then letting some hacks on WG or here set the narrative. As for film red - I haven't watched the last two films (last one was Film Gold) so not sure what happened here but I'm guessing it wasn't good for my agenda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Aug 10, 2022)

in matter of 13 mins @TheOmega gave 10 optimistic ratings, I can conclude that my slander for his yonkos lives rent free lavishly in his head

Don't know why he did that since we're both fans of the red dog, peep at his avatar 

Maybe it was that scene in film red which I'll admit, Shanks proven he's > admirals except for Akainu/Aokiji in my opinion
but that scene got Omega so excited his hand ended up in his ass whilst his face expression was that off a crack fiend

Jokes aside, Shanks is cool but Akainu still lives in ya head rent free 

and Akainu will be > Shanks until concrete evidence shown in my face

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 10, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> in matter of 13 mins @TheOmega gave 10 optimistic ratings, I can conclude that my slander for his yonkos lives rent free lavishly in his head
> 
> Don't know why he did that since we're both fans of the red dog, peep at his avatar
> 
> ...


I rate every comment I see when I read. That's common knowledge by now.

You sound super mad that I got a profile pic of your boy getting shutdown by Shanks

A magma man with a cold sweat, how pathetic

And funny that you got the audacity to mention my name when you never responded to my asking you whether the name inferno jewels was a reference to you hugging akainu's sack or akainu getting Sabo's sack on his forehead

Loud when you think you safe and then silent when approached. No different from your idol red pup

Shanks thus far got Redpup shook, Greenboo shook & Peepee Monkey shook.

AdmiraLgang lookin bad.

Fuji got snuffed by Sabz and your boy red pup is next on the Flame Emperor's list of victims

Stay woke tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Aug 10, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> I rate every comment I see when I read. That's common knowledge by now.


Don't use that as an excuse for me being in your head rent free you made that more obvious with this response   


TheOmega said:


> You sound super mad that I got a profile pic of your boy getting shutdown by Shanks


Oh yeah super duper pissed off like I did not state we're both fans of sakazuki

You sound pissed off yourself, I didn't react to your pfp the way you wanted me to react 


TheOmega said:


> And funny that you got the audacity to mention my name when you never responded to my asking you whether the name inferno jewels was a reference to you hugging akainu's sack or akainu getting Sabo's sack on his forehead
> 
> Loud when you think you safe and then silent when approached. No different from your idol red pup


Now you sound like a Indian keyboard warrior who thinks spamming the same laughing emoji's would get you the winning side

Congrats you've made yourself look like a fool but this should be your time to shine, how are you digging yourself deeper in this hole 

Note it does not stop there, you bringing up whatever happened in the past also gives a clear indication of your lack of firepower to respond, you need a dose of originality


TheOmega said:


> Shanks thus far got Redpup shook, Greenboo shook & Peepee Monkey shook.
> 
> AdmiraLgang lookin bad.
> 
> ...


@Mod

I'd like to report a loss child with a severe case of ~
Ahaha I won't say it that shit would get me banned 

When Akainu gets to the spraying on sabo or whatever, you'd be asleep but I'll have the pillow and blanket ready for my fellow sakazuki fanboy < - you and sabo

and there you have it Omega, this isn't the response you wanted and shit gets you mad as hell

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Aug 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 10, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Don't use that as an excuse for me being in your head rent free you made that more obvious with this response
> 
> Oh yeah super duper pissed off like I did not state we're both fans of sakazuki
> 
> ...


I'm sippin an iced coffee while playing Digimon Survive & you think you're gonna somehow get me mad?  try harder buddy.

Shanks > Red pup. Deal with it it

& lmao at that weakass bustercall you tried to make. The Gorosei are in my pocket. Have a nice day




Also I'm waiting for another one of Shanks' goons to embarrass the Admirals. I wonder if it will be Lucky Roo or Rockstar next

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Aug 10, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> I'm sippin an iced coffee while playing Digimon Survive & you think you're gonna somehow get me mad?  try harder buddy.


Spamming the same laughing emoji's multiple times don't make it better for you, and I didn't need to try at all but you tried everything in your arsenal 


TheOmega said:


> Shanks > Red pup. Deal with it it
> 
> & lmao at that weakass bustercall you tried to make. The Gorosei are in my pocket. Have a nice day


The gorosei are in ur pockets, Shanks is in your ass while Sakazuki is living in yo head rent fucking free boy 



TheOmega said:


> Also I'm waiting for another one of Shanks' goons to embarrass the Admirals. I wonder if it will be Lucky Roo or Rockstar next


Try waiting for the first one


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 10, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Spamming the same laughing emoji's multiple times don't make it better for you, and I didn't need to try at all but you tried everything in your arsenal
> 
> The gorosei are in ur pockets, Shanks is in your ass while Sakazuki is living in yo head rent fucking free boy
> 
> ...


Shanks punked red pup, peepee monkey & greenboo. Beckman punked peepee monkey. Rockstar might punk red pup or greenboo depending on which one is less of a sissy


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 10, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I still hate this whole new continuity of Shanks having a daughter and all this shit. Are the RHPs' crew theme the fact that they are deadbeat dads or what?


She's just a random baby he found on a chest and adopted to his crew


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Aug 10, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> Shanks punked red pup, peepee monkey & greenboo. Beckman punked peepee monkey. Rockstar might punk red pup or greenboo depending on which one is less of a sissy


Shanks is one of shanks goonies?

You didn't mean to say that, you should've taken your time but now look ur inner pee pee poo poo monkey took over and now you look a bit foolish 

~ Shanks got a "yes son" from his father sengoku
~ beckmann got trolled, shanks should've told him that guns are used for shooting


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 10, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I still hate this whole new continuity of Shanks having a daughter and all this shit. Are the RHPs' crew theme the fact that they are deadbeat dads or what?
> 
> What's with Oda and his obsession of making Yonko have parent/child issues? It was done well with WB (not that any of them were related to him by blood), and taken to an interesting direction with Big Mom and her "brood". It was passable with Kaido/Yamato, though  the story would've gone on just fine if Kaido didn't have a child.
> 
> The fact that they have the same shit with Shanks is just   The feats are great, but let's hope the part regarding daddy issues doesn't make its way to the manga.


Kings & Princes

Ace, Sabo, Luffy, Dragon, Blackbeard etc


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 10, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> I'm sippin an iced coffee while playing Digimon Survive


W game or L game


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 10, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> W game or L game


W for sure.

Captures the essence of Digimon

Your decisions will affect your success and development.

I got me a Wargreymon, Machinedramon, Metalseadramon & Piedmon. Can't complain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Aug 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 14, 2022)

Damn…

Shanks got bruised??


----------



## ShWanks (Aug 14, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Damn…
> 
> Shanks got bruised??


It shows by who. He let some fodder humans punch him in the face continuously without Haki coating using his natural human durability LMAO. That when Marines Showed up & Shanks low diffs Kizaru then Fujitora tries to double team Shanks until Shanks gets serious & Haki flexes all-out making Fujitora put his sword back in it's sheathe & Kizaru sweat in fear then leave.

Shanks & G5 Luffy then fight together. Honestly, Luffy's portrayal looks as good as Shanks in this movie if not better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 14, 2022)

Shanks = Ben Beckman = Cabaji



T.D.A said:


> Found on WG



The spoilers were right. Cabaji is Top Tier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

